# Tokiwong's Story Hour... aka Big trouble in little Cormyr



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

To begin at the beginning is a good thing, I think. So this Story Hour shall begin at the beginning of my newfound campaign based in Forgotten Realms. The main setting at the present time is northern Cormyr in the city of Quell just south of the mountains, a backwater city, where a dark tale shall unfold.
Our cast of characters far in order of their appearance are as follows:

Rhea Twiceborn (Fighter/Cleric 1 Drow, Apprentice CG) Rhea is an interesting priestess of Eilistraee, and a drow, though she was not born as a drow. She was born as a half-elf, to a human bard and a wild female elf. Her mother died when she was young, and she was raised by her father, Owen Silverlyre.

At an early age she took to adventure, but like many young heroes up and got herself killed out on the moors after stepping through a portal. She was found by drow priestesses of Eilistraee and reincarnated, she returned as a drow. It was taken as a sign of greatness.

She was trained by the drow as a priestess and a warrior and learned there ways, she arrived in Cormyr to assist a small temple in Franick. The story begins with her assisting Brother Herilos a moon elf and priest of Eilistraee.

She has not see her father in six years, since she died, and he is unaware of her current condition.

Xenon Morieth (Evoker 1 Human LN) Born and raised in the Chessentan city of Luthcheq, Xenon was always 
considered an oddity in his family. The Morieth family held a long tradition 
of raising sons with practical skills which could easily be put to the 
service of both their city and gods. A wealthy mercantile family, Xenon's 
father had devoted his youth to martial activities, fighting as an officer 
in the wars of his city before settling down into the family business, and,
after inheriting the leadership of the later, investing his time in politics 
and community betterment. And it seemed that Xenon's brothers were on 
the same track.

But not Xenon. He always had his head is books and maps. Eschewing the 
pragmatic knowledge of business and war, he would spend hours on end losing 
himself in the geography and history of the large world he hand never seen. 
Because of this eccentric behavior, a resentment grew between him and the 
rest of his family, and, on Xenon's end, an unhealthy dose of shame. What 
caused the greatest heartache for his father though was his interest in 
magic. Well aware of the practice of his art despite its prohibition within 
Luthcheq, Xenon would vigorously pursue every tale of its use he could get 
his hands on, and, with his keen mind, even dabble in its essential 
neighbor.

Despite his father's pleas for him to stop, Xenon continued down this 
politically troublesome path. To avoid the obvious danger both to himself 
and his family, he spirited Xenon away to the city of Cimbar under the 
pretense of threat he was sending him off to a music academy. Knowing his 
son's stubberness, but still wanting to ensure his welfare, he quietly 
enrolled Xenon in Cimbar's renowned college of wizardry, sending secret 
tuition payments on the condition that Xenon would reveal his status to no 
one from Luthcheq.

Aware of the strains he was putting his father through, and guilty 
because of it, Xenon centered all of his actions around his studies. But 
instead of the carefree submersion in knowledge which had once been his 
passion, he attempted to put his new 'art' to ends his family could be proud 
of. Thus, honoring the Morieth penchant for battle, he devoted particular 
attention to the magical school of evocation, neglecting in the process both 
studies in enchantment and illusions, schools that Xenon considered 
dishonorable both to himself and his opponent in battle. He even kept in 
good training with his shortbow.

The course of his life would change in good time though. While many of 
the facilities of the Cimbar college were being rebuilt following the magical 
disaster that had befallen it, Xenon considered and proceeded to take a trip 
to visit his family. But upon setting foot on the harbor, a family friend 
approached and informed Xenon of the fate of his family. It seems someone 
had disclosed Xenon's real business in Cimbar, and, in a usual purge by the 
ruling Karanok family, his relatives and associates had all been arrested 
and executed, the authorities now awaiting Xenon at the Morieth residence. 
Thinking quickly, Xenon turned back to a merchant vessle, and offering his 
few valuables, paid for quiet passage out of the city.

Not thinking it safe to hold up in the other Chessentan cities, all of 
which might of housed Karanok agents, Xenon made his way to Suzail, the 
capital of Cormyr. Having heard rumors of the countries, turmoil, Xenon sees 
this as an opportunity to to revel in the Chessentan past time of mercenary 
work, while building his power in preparation for his family's revenge. To 
this effect, he now devotes daily prayers to Assuran, paying special 
attention to the god's portfolios of Travel and Retribution; the former for 
pleasure such thoughts brought him in his time of innocence, and the later in 
honor of his lost family.

Thev Blackmoon (Paladin 1 Teilfing LG) Thev is an oddity, a teilfing in the service of the Knights of the Blackhorn. He is a native of the Sword Coast, and claims to be from Baldur's Gate proper. Little is known about him, but he does appear to be determined and forthright. He serves no god as of yet, but serves the purpose of good. 

His father , only known as the Black Seeker, he never speaks of and his mother raised him as best she could. But even from a young age the boy had an uncanny disposition to good and order. He has dedicated his life to setting right the sins of the father, which is in a word ironic. Outside of this Thev shows little passion, but he seems to empathize with those that have problems fitting in and are discriminated against.

This is the main cast so far though it is sure to grow, and hopefully not shrink... next post we introduce Rhea and Thev, followed by Xenon in the post after.

Tokiwong

*Note:  I am porting these stories to the new boards for Tokiwong.*


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Session #1 Rhea's Prelude
We shall begin with Rhea Twiceborn, the drow priestess of Eilistraee. Rhea had completed her training and was sent to southern Cormyr to assist a priest in the small village of Franick, a moon elf by the name of Herilos. 

Herilos is a worrisome individual with little or no ambition to adventure and prefers to stay close to home in Franick, though not a native he is attached to the village and its people. he is a clingy individual who is distressed that Rhea, having fulfilled her debt is ready to move on, possibly to find her father, but also fine her own way.

He attempts to use guilt which has varying success, but is interrupted by a commotion in the main lobby of the temple. Rhea and Herilos rush out to find the frazzled acoloytes struggling with knight who is badly hurt. The servants try their best to keep him concious, the only words coming from his mout being, "Is this Baldur's Gate?"

Herilos is upset but the quick thinking of Rhea most likely saves the young knights life, and they are all able to stabilize him. Rhea is pleased with the results though the rest of the servant are unnerved by the strange appearance of the knight. The knight is drssed in black armor with white trim and has a white shirt over the chainmail. But his skin is jet black and his eyes are red, unnaturally red with hair that tends to writhe in an unseen wind. His skin is also too warm to be normal.

The knight eventually comes to and begins to fgiure out that he is not in Baldur's Gate. His name is Thev a knight of the BlackHorn based out of Bladur's Gate. He was a member of an envoy of knights who were ambushed by goblins and killed, only Thev escaped. Rhea decides to check on the fallen knights and finds the scene of the ambush, the remainging knights are hanging dead and stripped bear.

After seeing the scene Rhea decides to assist Thev and travels with him north to Quell, where the city has been suffering attacks by goblins. The two journey north, and arrive at a small village halfway into their journey. There they have an encounter with a strange martial women named Kae, she seems to be searching for her companion Xenon who was lost to the goblins. The characters inform her that they have not seen him, and they part ways.

After a few more days the duo arrive in Quell, and embark on a new adventure...

The next post will detail Xenon's solo...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Suzail, early evening in the Lower ward:
The evening was pleasant in Suzail, although winter was quickly approaching the chill in the air had not quite reached an unbearable amount. The young evoker Xenon was returning home from a long day of fishing and had made just enough to say for a few more days and plot on his next course of action. The small inn was never particularly packed, but it there was always a steady stream of workers drinking their misery away. Though there was a stranger in the midst of the rabble, an elderly man of noble affluence.

The man gave him a smile and seemed to be watching his every movement. Which unnerved the already paranoid Xenon to no end. Xenon carried on his business at the bar as usual and then turned to see just what the man wanted.

“What business do you have with me sir?” Xenon uttered his mind racing.

“Nothing sir, I am just enjoying a drink, would you like to join me?” his voice silky smooth.

Xenon sat and kept a wary eye on the stranger, Owen Silverlyre, a mage who knew Xenon’s family in the past and had heard of the troubles his family was having of late. Xenon was obviously not amused with the revelations and his distrust grew. The two retreated to Xenon’s chambers for a more private conversation, which Owen revealed his reasoning for coming to Suzail.

“I know Xenon you are in danger, but I may be able to help you, Suzail is a big city but your enemies wish you ill and will certainly come here in time, I know of a place that may give you further protection. It is small and out of the way, a city called Quell in northern Cormyr, “ Owen smiled.

“And why would you help me? I have nothing to give in return?”

“You and I are alike Xenon, we have both lost much, and I consider it a debt to your father, do you accept?”

“But what of the troubles in the north?” Xenon seemed wary.

“Tis better to face unknown danger in the North then to certain danger from enemies that wish you dead yes?” Owen retorted.

Xenon relented and agreed to the plan. His reluctance had subsided as Owen instructed him on how he was to go about getting to Quell. Once there he would have to find the service of a Lord Reave, a respected aristocrat in the city.

The next day Xenon set out to Quell via a pottery caravan led by a surly half-orc with a penchant for chess and an unctuous personality. The journey took many months as the caravan snaked its way across Cormyr and finally arrived in Quell nearly a month ahead of schedule. The weather and trade had been especially good this season. Upon arriving in Quell, Xenon said his good-byes and proceeded to locate the home of Lord Reave. With luck and a bit of patience he was guided there by a young farmer named Kilv. Kilv was a simple boy with a very curious nature if slightly blunt and very much colloquial. Kilv led Xenon to the House of the Reave family a stone edifice with a courtyard lined with apple trees, a stately manse. It should be noted that Xenon’s patience was duly tested, Kile often referred to him as a “darkie”. Xenon is a dark complexioned, olive skinned man in pale skinned Cormyr.

Upon his arrival, he was ushered into the parlor room, a large room with plush purple chairs and a marble floor. Tapestries hung on the walls with a painting of the elderly lord hanging over the fireplace. Lord Reave entered moments later, and the to conversed about Xenon’s journey and then the nature of Owen Silverlyre. It seems that Owen had also assisted the Reave residence five years past. And as a favor to the elderly adventurer he promised to take Xenon in and protect him, though in return he hoped Xenon would assist the Reave household as the House Magus, and advisor. Xenon was elated, and settled in to his new life in Quell. The future looking slightly brighter, despite the hardships he had faced in the past.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

The First Session... Northen Cormyr in early winter in the small city of Quell, just before nightfall.
Thev and Rhea finally arrive in Quell after six days of dull travel. They were eager to make their way to Lord Reave’s manse. The travel had been for the most part uneventful, with the exception of an encounter in a small village along the road to Quell.

Thev and Rhea had stopped to rest under a roof, and not lying out on the hard ground under the cold night. During the night Rhea heard a disturbance in the hall just outside of the room and she went to investigate. To find a thin half-elven woman, a traveler by her garb, being accosted by a large brutish local. Rhea quickly intervened, and then watched as the brutish man was quickly put down with two swift kicks, one to the back of his knee the other to his head. The two women wisely retreated back into the room.

The traveler, who wished to be called Kae, a foreigner by her accent and appearance, her skin was much darker in appearance. Rhea and Kae conversed for a moment until Thev, who had gone out to check the horse returned. Kae showed disdain to the large teifling's presence and Thev likewise was not pleased to meet her. As the night passed Kae revealed that she had been searching for her lost companion Xenon, a mage who had been captured by goblins. She was hoping the mage had escaped and they might have met the young mage along the road. Both Rhea and Thev shook their heads no and the conversation ended. The night passed and the Kae took to the East, while Thev and Rhea continued north.

Three days later the two adventurers arrived in Quell, and were at last ending their journey. Quell is a small city of about 13,000 inhabitants, mostly humans with a sizeable population of halflings. Quell is surrounded by hilly farmland and acres of apple orchards. Quell is a backwater city in ways and is relatively behind the times somewhat. It has a much slower pace then Suzail and the people are not as cosmopolitan. But it is a pleasant city with paved roads and beautiful stone buildings. The duo made their way through the city and arrived at the manse of Lord Reave. The structure was stone and fine wood with apple trees lining the walkway through the courtyard to the house proper. Thev dismounted and knocked on the door, just as the House mage Xenon was about to open it.

Xenon looked inquisitively at the two travelers; Rhea kept herself covered as to not reveal her true nature. Thev spoke up and asked for the master of the house. Xenon respectfully replied that the lord had stepped out earlier in the day and had not yet returned, he invited them in though to await the master’s return. Thev and Rhea waited in the parlor and spoke with Xenon on various topics most relating to the circumstances that brought them. Xenon listened intently, a plan growing in the back of his fevered mind. 

The recounted his ambush by the goblins and the fact that they had come north to aid House Reave with their troubles with the goblins. Both Thev and Rhea shared the sentiment that the goblins well though out ambush was possibly the work of a rival house, and Xenon instantly suspected House Dorbal. House Dorbal along with houses Reave and Beltaine formed the center of Quell politics. Both House Beltaine and House Reave had become powerful in their mining and trade of turquoise with Baldur’s Gate and Suzail, and many other large cities. House Dorbal was allied with House Beltaine and had a hand in the farming in the city and were also feared as enforcers and assassins. Merely rumors stemming from the fact that the founder of House Dorbal was rumored to be an assassin from Suzail. 

Xenon took it upon himself to act on his master’s behalf and led the two strangers to the compound of House Dorbal; a large building that loomed in the chilling darkness. There was only a single guard at the door, and his manner was more foul then a thousand orcs. The guard insulted Xenon, calling him a “darkie mage” and then insulted Rhea considering her a women only fit to go to bed with him. The group obviously became frustrated and Xenon erupted and casted a Magic Missile at the hapless guard. The guard went down without another word. Rhea and Thev were both shocked by this action and were doubly upset, at the guard and now at their callous reckless companion. Xenon uttered a few words deriding House Dorbal and after rhea tended to the guard’s wounds, the trio returned to the Reave Manse.
Both and Rhea and Thev were upset with the events and began to doubt if they would assist Lord Reave, Xenon stomped to his room and prepared to sleep. In the meanwhile Thev and Rhea took refuge in the parlor once more and went over the happenings of the night and decided that they would need to act soon and possibly find their own residence to avenge his fallen companions. 

Xenon prepared for bed and sat down to take his boots off when he noticed a letter left for him by Hadrian, also known as Lord Reave. The letter said that Hadrian had gone to a dinner at the manor of House Beltaine and that he was invited and should make an appearance. Xenon once again left his room and went to find the two travelers who were sitting irate in the parlor. Before they had a chance to tear into him verbally, he told them about the dinner at House Beltaine, they all agreed it was high time they spoke with Lord Reave before they did anything else.

The trio arrived at House Beltaine amidst beautiful music and pleasant smells of food and wine. The trio strolled down the long corridor to the main receiving room lined with portraits of members of House Beltaine. Rhea stopped at a large portrait of a young man, Owen Vanten Beltaine; it seemed familiar to her in a way. Thev noticed but kept his eyes on the guests at the dinner. Eventually they found Hadrian speaking with two merchants from the guild.

Hadrian was pleased to see that Xenon had arrived and then seemed intrigued at the guests he had brought with him. Pleasantries were exchanged and Thev once again retold his story about the ambush, and the subsequent journey to Quell from Franick. Hadrian was not pleased and invited them to a more private room and heard the rest of the story in full. He was also not pleased with the actions Xenon had taken and reminded him that he should be more careful before placing the honor of House Reave at stake. The conversation escalated as Hadrian tried to have Rhea remove her cloak and reveal herself; she refused and countered with cryptic religious wordings. Rhea is a priestess of Eilistraee, and refers to her as simply the dancer. Before the situation escalated out of control Hadrian wisely dropped the subject and dismissed the trio. He placed Xenon accountable for any repercussions of his endeavors but would support him for now, it was clear though he was expecting results and soon.

The trio left the house quickly, not before Rhea marking, mentally, a nobleman watching her intently and taking another glance at the portrait, that had a striking resemblance to her father. The trio decided to return to the manse and plan their actions. About two miles from the manse they were ambushed by goblins dressed in robes and sarongs wielding daggers and arrows. In the first round of combat, Rhea was surprised and lightly grazed by an arrow, while Thev avoided a shot and charged his horse onward. The goblin was too quick though and avoided his attack but not quick enough for Xenon’s amazing shot from his crossbow. The critical strike went right through the first of the two goblins and into a hidden third one readying a bow, killing both instantly. The third goblin groveled as Rhea charged her hood down revealing her “drow birthright”. She used her race's reputation to brow beat the hapless goblin and Thev took it forcefully in his arms and carried back to the manse. 

The next session shall detail what comes next…


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Well been a long time coming but here is the update from the second session going to be playing catch up for awhile as we have gathered about three new players and a few solos. And two more sessions to update... sigh, no rest for the wicked.
The trio returned to the manse of Lord Reave and began to interrogate the goblin as best they could. The goblin, named Yik, did not know too much but had a great fear of the drow and was surprised to see Rhea working the humans. The goblin simply wanted to stay alive and pleaded for his life, after a few more rounds of browbeating the group locked the goblin in the cellar. The group had much to think about from what the goblin revealed.

Yik recounted that he had been in the employ of the drow but was working for a noble house, Dorbool, which Xenon realized, meant house Dorbal. The group decided that somehow they needed to get more information on House Dorbal but was at a loss of how to do so. During the ensuing conversation, Lord Reave returned home with the young Beltaine heir, Agis Vanten Beltaine. The characters briefed them on what happened upon their return and both men were very much interested and also worried. Xenon decided to seek rest and study, since it was late and Rhea decided to excuse herself and allow Thev to brief the two young lords on the situation. Rhea wandered down a hall and found a sword hanging on the wall with an inscription from her father to House Reave. She was intrigued and observed it carefully, her revelry was interrupted by Agis after he spotted her looking over the sword. The two spoke on the subject of Owen Silverlyre, Rhea’s father, and then about the drow. Rhea was surprised to note how cosmopolitan and tolerant Agis was.

During this conversation Xenon was sleeping soundly, when his dream turned to his homeland and his family. It was a pleasant dream, till he heard a voice a familiar voice and the scene changed to a small cabin amidst the summer daylight. The voice called to him and he entered the cabin to find Owen Silverlyre sitting at a table, the curious man smiled as he entered. Xenon was surprised and wondered just where he was; Owen tried to put his fears to rest by saying that Xenon and him both were in a dream. This did not ease his suspicions but he let it go. The two conversed on the current situation and then towards the end of the conversation Owen revealed that Xenon’s youngest brother, Teras was alive and well but was not in Chessenta. Xenon was shocked and wanted to know where his brother was, but Owen did not know and handed Xenon a ring, telling him if he found out anymore he would contact him as soon as possible. Xenon smiled and then asked if Owen was a member of the Harpers, he only smiled enigmatically and said, “what do you think…?”

At this point Xenon woke up and heard the talking outside his door, and he went to see what was going on. In the hallway he spotted Rhea speaking with Agis and Hadrian, Lord Reave. He approached the conversation and listened as they were talking about the goblins and the happenings in the city. Thev too soon arrived and the group once more began to plan how to find the source of the goblins and possibly a way to prove that House Dorbal was involved. The word of a goblin was damning but would not be totally sufficient since few trusted goblins anyway. Agis finally after some moments struck upon a plan, he knew that his house and Dorbal had been involved in some dark deeds and wanted to clear his house name before Dorbal damned them. He related to the characters that he knew a way to get into House Dorbal, via the sewers and would send a messenger on the morrow to guide them to the entrance, and hopefully find what they needed.

The next day passed slowly for the heroes but when evening came the guide came, a 12-year-old urchin named Kilv. Kilv is a bit touched in the head and is not the brightest child, and he also has a strange predilection with sticks and his friend “Badger Tom.” No one is quite sure what Badger Tom is since no one can even see him, except Kilv. Xenon slapped his forehead; he had a run-in with the youth before and was not looking forward to an evening with the strange youth. Kilv guided the heroes through the streets towards an old bridge over looking a canal, which further upstream had a connection with the sewers. Kilv told the heroes that the sewers are “hairy scary” and he once killed a rat as big as a dog in there with his stick. Rhea sighs and follows Thev down as Xenon prepares a Mage Armor spell and the group presses on into the sewers with Kilv in tow. Kilv has one other problem he does not shut up and is curious about everything. The group presses on into the sewer, both Rhea and Xenon spot movement up ahead, and Rhea can make out two goblins running up into the sewers. She turns to the rest to stay silent and she prepares an arrow, as does Xenon. Thev grunts and starts to move forward, with his companions covering him.

Rhea decides to first use her drow talents before firing and engulfs the two goblins in faerie fire. One falls into the water to try and put the fire out in the water the other prepares to fire. A third larger figure starts to charge down the sewer path, a goblin riding a giant frog. Rhea fires a shot at the standing goblin but the shot goes wide and Xenon follows up with his shot but his shot too misses the mark. The goblin fires an arrow at Xenon and the arrow hits on target but his mage armor protects him and the arrow passes through him magically, leaving him unharmed. Thev charges forward and then dodges a wild swing by the goblin rider and he takes an action of opportunity to cleave the goblin in half. The frog charges unabated at Rhea, while she fires an arrow at the frog, the critical blow rips through the beast and slides to a halt within kicking distance of Rhea. Xenon takes another shot at the other goblin and drops the poor thug. Thev moves to check on the third goblin that is dead from drowning himself after trying to put out the faerie fire still active.

The group presses onward and reaches a makeshift room lit by a torch inside are three crates and a dead body. The dead body was once the elder Lord Beltaine, but now just a corpse lying in a pool of his own blood. Two of the crates have turquoise while the third is filled with an assortment of bones. The heroes are not quite sure what to make of this. Rhea checks the body and finds that Lord Beltaine was poisoned before his throat was slashed. Kilv scared enough as it is runs to get the constable per Xenon’s wishes. Just a quick note during the jaunt through the sewers Kilv annoyed Rhea and she revealed her drow nature to him, scaring the poor lad, sadly this will come back to haunt her momentarily.

The group discusses the implications of this and Rhea wants to move on, Thev declines saying that they must return the body so it can be properly buried and such. Kilv returns with the constable and guards in tow. The constable is upset at the whole situation, but Kilv makes things worse by saying, “why you be hiding your face darkie elf.. yous not ugly…” The constable raises a brow and interrogates Rhea, her drow nature is revealed and the group s all brought in for questioning, soon after Rhea is imprisoned for being a Drow spy. The group ends the night in the Quell jailhouse, though Rhea is placed in solitary confinement.

The session ends…


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Updated Cast
We picked up three new players, two before the third session and one after the third session. New characters in order of appearance:

Kyoko Monroe (Level 1 Tiefling Bard): Kyoko was born in Sembia, to a wealthy mercahnt family specializing in spell components and rare magic oddities. She was brought up in the lap of luxury and is abit flighty. She is lusty to put it bluntly and prefers both sexes, her affairs are numerous and seem to be without end.

She does not know which parent or bloodline has the darker blood, but because of it she has a tail and some subtle demonic intonations. She ran away from home though because her family was going to cut off her tail, and she was having none of that. They tried to bind her but she escaped and traveled with an entertainers troupe.

Aust Meliamne (Level 1 Wood-Elf Fighter): Aust was born in the woodlands and lived a simple life with his people and hunted and frolicked doing elfy things all day long till while away on the hunt a band of goblins thrashed through the village and burned it asunder, for whatever reason unknown to him. He cravs vengeance though, and trailed after the goblin warband of frogriders to the quaint city of Quell, wher his true story shall begin.

Talindra Braegen (Level 1 Half-Elf Ranger)Raised in the court of SilveryMoon by a human mother after elven father was killed by a Goblin raid. Became a ranger out of admiration of Dove Falconhand. Constantly seeking adventure, and hunting goblins. Journeying to Quell because of rumors of a goblin raid nearby.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Kyoko's Solo...
A wintery eve in the quaint and happy city of Quell. The only noteworthy news is that goblins have been sighted in the sewers and a drow was captured by the local constable. But for the most part the patrons of the Screaming Weasel inn are drinking there sorrows away after a livley performance by a troupe of somewhat talented dancers and musicians.

One of the performers, the ever so lovely Kyoko Monroe, is having a quaint little chat with her boss, Turlus. Turlus is ina word a thug, but he is a smart thug and has kept the troupe together and made them profitable. Despite the idiocy of his brother, Wilbur who is even now out with a lady of the night. With all of the troupe's money no less. Kyoko decides to go searching for the lad and finds him passed out in the stables... the money gone. She wakes the lad up who is obviously bewildered and is able to discern the name of the female and prospective thief, Melinda.

She sends the youth inside, who is terrified now realizing how much trouble he is in with his brother, Kyoko sighs and searches about before hearing the rogues voice. The comely short haired thief smiles and propositions Kyoko to a great deal, and a some quick gold. The two exchange witty banter and decide to meet on the next eve, Kyoko returns inside, not sure what to make of this Melinda, or Mel as she calls herself.

Kyoko walks in to see a familiar sight, Turlus beating the snot out of Wilbur for his continuing blunderings. Kyoko decides to bail the youth out, and tells Turlus of the plan to get the money back with interest, on the morrow. Turlus listens and decides that with the possibility of more money he is appeased but still not happy. Kyoko makes her peace and hits the hay, alone for the first time in a long time.

In the morning Kyoko decides to see what Quell has to offer, since Turlus has allowed them a day off to relax, and to most likely cool off from the events of the night before. As Kyoko leaves to hea to town she spots Turlus in a stern conversation with two noblemen she does not recognize, she thinks nothing of it and heads out. The city of Quell is quaint, and slow compared to her native Sembia and to the other cities she has passed through. Being a tiefling she faces some prejudices and colloquial views, but perserveres. As she wanders the streets she passes the courthouse wher a large assembly has formed, the people are listening to an oratory by a fiery elderly woman. The Royal Cormyrian Inquisitor, Lady Falhan delivers a powerful speech about the corruption in the city and the drow spy that has been captured. Kyoko feels that the Inquisitor is slamming the drow even if he or she is innocent or not, not so much out of sympathy as in empathizing with the feeling of alienation.

She leaves the assembly disgusted and heads into the merchants quarter to browse, when she feels someone grab her tail. She turns to find a young street urchin, no more then age 13 or so looking at her quizzically. The boy is Kilv a strange somewhat touched child, with a very loose tongue. The two converse, well as best as one can converse with someone who has some mental issues. Kilv seems earnest but has strange mannerisms and an imaginary friend, Badger Tom. he lets it slip that he knows the drow and even talks about what happened and how he knows that Rhea, the drow prisoner, is innocent. Kyoko is intrigued and walks with the lad and tells him a story then listens to the lad ramble about shadow men and killing things with sticks. Overall she is impressed and promises him to return the next day to tell him another story.

Kyoko returns to the Screaming Weasel converses with one of her companions from the troupe, shares some choice words with Wilbur then leaves to meet with Melinda.

She arrives at the appointed location and melinda makes her presence known with a pigeon call. Melinda explains to kyoko the plan, which is fleece noblemen of their money using their feminine wiles. The two scamper across town to the residence of the Dorbal family, a wealthy family in Quell specializing in farming. The two "persuade" the guards to allow them entry and Melinda immediately makes a beeline for a mark and leaves Kyoko to her own devices. Kyoko approaches Lord Beltaine who had just lost his father the night before. Lord Beltaine at first does not recognize her presence, but instead looks over a statue of a woman on her knees in pain. He finally starts speaking directly to Kyoko, though it is obvious the loss of his father still haunts him. He went on to mention his feelings about the drow, and he felt responisble for her predicament, and what he was doing to do to get her free. Lord Beltaine, his first name being Agis, then went on to talk about various subjects related to the events of recent note as the two wandered a hedge maze.

Kyoko froze though when she heard the voice of her employer Turlus speaking with men she did not know. And the conversation was not good, not good at all.

"Hmmm... things are not going well,"

Turlus interrupts, "It was done clean, just as you asked."

"yes but things are becoming more complicated... we do not wish to tip our hand so soon..."

Kyoko decides it would be best to take her leave at that point, kisses Agis on the cheek and then leaves. Melinda watches her leave and follows confused at the abrupt departure and follows questioning Kyoko. She is also counting the goodies she has found so far. Kyoko is steamed and upset and hurt, not quite sure what to think as she returns to the Screaming Weasel. She tells her friend in the troupe to pack up and get out of town, not really explaining why, nor giving reason. She is about to leave herself when Turlus enters the Screaming Weasel. She bitterly announces that she is leaving the troupe, Turlus takes the news with a shrug and some well, not so nice words.

Kyoko returns to the party with melinda in tow who is still abit confused and what is going on, but decides to let it go. She actually gets distracted by a nice ruby. Kyoko returns to the Dorbal manse and proceeds to talk with a confused Agis, she confesses that earlier she had lied to him. When they first met earilier she fed him a story about her being a foreign noble not too far off the mark, but not correct either.

Agis is surprised at the outpouring of honesty and smiles at her, the two speak abit more about what is going on in Quell, and then Agis offers Kyoko a place to stay, since she is now homeless. She accepts and begins a new life in Quell, with a nice place to live to boot.

And that is Kyoko's solo in a nutshell.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Information about Quell, the city in Cormyr the game is currently based in. in the middle of the Month of The Rotting, in 1372, yes it is winter time...

Information about Quell
Population: 12,143 (80% Human, 17% Lightfoot Halfling, 3% Other)

Location: Northern Cormyr, just south of the mountains in hilly farmland and
apple orchards. Further up the mountains are mines, of precious metals and
turquoise.

Trade: Most of the trade outside of farming is dominated by the brisk
turquoise jewelry trade that is prized as far off as Baldur's Gate. Two
families dominate the trade, House Beltaine and House Reave, the two most
powerful houses in Quell.

Magic: The Magister's of Quell are the main magic organization of Quell and
have a hand in the politics. They are led by the Grand Magus Yeldana Morgi,
a competent Evoker in her own right.

Government: The city is controlled by an aristocratic Oligarchy, dominated
by House Reave and House Beltaine, and their supporting families.

Quell for the most part supports itself with trade in farming goods and the
turquoise jewelry, which makes the two major Houses major players in Quell's
livelihood. In recent months Goblins in the hills have been suspected in
attacking various shipments of jewelry and goods, which has alarmed the more
simple folk. This along with the current troubles wracking Cormyr at large
have created a sense of foreboding in many citizens.

For the most part people in Quell are a good spirited folk and they have
much of pride in their city, and in Cormyr. They tend to think of
themselves as a tough people and are not afraid to mix it up if people get
rude. They tend to view strangers with some suspicion, and tend to give
Half-Orcs, and other similar races the cold shoulder. From what they know
of the Drow, they don't like them much either. Th people can be bigoted but
they like to think of it as being pragmatic so far away from the strength of
Cormyr.

Many citizens identify themselves by what house they support, since each
House employs many individuals in their ancestral mines and farming fields,
this is a minor thing but comes up. especially in the taverns and pubs
where drunken men gather after a long days work.

House Beltaine is known as a stern house with a penchant for pragmatism.
The patriarch of the family is a recluse, Basil Vanten Beltaine. He has
suffered much though in his lifetime, the loss of his first son to the
plague and then the death of his wife in the more recent years. His second
son Agis is said to be an accomplished Mage and a member of the Magisters in
good standing.

House Reave is the equal of House Beltaine and is under the leadership of a
young lord, Hadrian Reave, no more then 20 or so years, and unwed. House
Reave is the sole rival to House Beltaine though publicly they are allies.
Rumors of course fly, of just how friendly they are. In recent weeks the
House has taken on a young mage, named Xenon to be the House Mage.

House Dorbal is smaller in stature and influence but they support House
Beltaine completely. The House has its hands in the farming trade though
there are rumors among the rabble that the house is rife with dark magic and
shadows. Most scoff but at times when someone becomes too critical of House
Beltaine, they disappear, permanently. It does not help that, the House
founder was suspected to be an assassin from Suzail.

Though most of the major Houses are human, House Oakfoot, is mainly into the
trade of apples and its potent Oakfoot cider. The best liquor money can buy
in Quell, powerful and tasty. The Oakfoot arrived about ten years back and
have made a name for themselves at being industrious and determined. Plus
they know how to throw one hell of a party which they do once a year to
celebrate the end of the picking season for their apples.

The final major House, is House Mouzin, they are traders by nature and tend
to be neutral in the affairs of the city. They assist both families about
equally and focus on the bottom line.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Aust's Solo
Aust begins his tale amidst sorrow. He is the only survivor of a goblin attack on his elven village. The village was burned to the ground while he was away hunting, his only clue were the dead goblins left. Dressed in red robes, and some dead giant frogs with saddles. Aust trailed after the goblins trhough the woods for many nights and evntually arrived at the small city of Quell, puzzled he approaches the city in the early morning.

He enters the city through the south gate and decides to seek some rest, the Screaming Weasel Inn seems as good a place as any. Aust enters the inn and gets a room for the night, he places his things down and rests for a moment. He decides to see what the city has to offer, plus he is hungry and warm food would do him some good. He orders some warm gruel and sits down to eat, when he is approached by young male human, Wilbur, the brother of Turlus, first introduced in Kyoko's solo. The two chat about frivolous matters before Wilbur mentions that he is in a slight bind. He is a member of a troupe, and they were planning on leaving soon but there goods had been stolen by a former member, a certain Kyoko Monroe. Aust's interest is peaked and he decides to assist the young man.

The two leave the inn and start walking towards the upper side, where all the noble houses and wealthy merchants reside. Aust questions the frivolous displays of wealth bt takes it all in stride. Wilbur talks about various things, but none really seem to concern Aust.

They arrive at the Beltaine household after some looking and approach the door, Wilbur knocks and speaks with the sevrant who nearly slams the door in their face before he mentions Kyoko's name. The servant sighs and allows them entry cursing the day his master allowed a tiefling to stay in the household. Aust and Wilbur sit in the parlor room, and wait for Kyoko. Wilbur makes himself at home and comments that maybe he should just shack up with Kyoko, admiring the new surroundings.

Kyoko is awakened by the servant and gets dressed and goes down stairs to meet with her guests. She is surprised to see Wilbur and the two converse about the last nights events. Kyoko smirks and reveals a few snippets Wilbur had not told Aust. Basically that it was Wilbur's fault that the money was lost and the fact that if he didn't get it back Turlus would tear his hide. Kyoko also makes it pretty clear she does not like Turlus at all, and severely distrusts him. Wilbur begs for some money at that point knowing his ill-prepared plan is falling apart, so that at least he has something to show to Turlus.

Kyoko shakes her head and tells Wilbur what she knows about Turlus and suspects he could be up to, Wilbur can't beleive it, as a matter of fact he won't believe it. Aust listens intently confused but not as angry as he was a moment before. Eventually Wilbur leaves confused and not sure what to do, torn between family and the revelations that his brother may not be the person he thought he was.

Aust and Kyoko decide to check up on Turlus and make him answer some questions, forcefully if need be. It seems like a good plan at the time. They arrive at the Screaming Weasel Inn and before entering Kyoko notices Turlus speaking with the same men from the night before, Kyoko and Aust both hide and listen to the conversation.

"Hmmm the others are not pleased, you pulled the act off clean but lost the eye."

Turlus snorts, "the eye was extra, what matters is that it is done, and you did not complain when you need extra soldiers."

"that is besides the point, the situation has become more complicated, we need the eye or you recieve nothing."

Turlus scowls, "fine but I am not pleased with these change of events."

Kyoko and Aust wisely decide to back off for now and find Wilbur in case he returns to Turlus and reveals anything noteworthy. They find him easily enough after a run-in with Kilv. The conversation bewteen Kyoko and Wilbur is heated and ends up with him disgusted with both Kyoko and Turlus, he decides to just leave the city on his own. Kyoko is pleased even though Wilbur is upset with her. She feels it is a lesser of two evils.

Kyoko and Aust return back to the Beltaine manse to mull over the events of the day and to also catch Agis before he heads out to see Rhea's trial, taking place today.

To be continued in the third session.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Oh before I get ahead of my self, this session takes place after the third session, I am sorry for the mix-up but writing this is simpler then writing the third session, for which I am going to try a different approach with. So there are some spoilers on what happened in the third session. Do not fret the third session will be up soon.
Talindra's Solo

The early morning in Silverymoon, just before dawn, Talindra is preparing her possessions for the long journey ahead to the city of Quell and to assisst in rooting out the goblin threat there. A long journey to be sure, but one she is looking forward to, if only to see more of the world. The dawn approaches slowly as she awaits her two companions, a renowned wizard, Lucas Skywing and the famous Harper, Owen Silverlyre.

Owen and Lucas arrive just before the sun rises and the trio share greetings. Lucas is a slight man swathed in a dark robe his face hidden in the shadows of his hood, he is quiet and almost aloof. Owen is all smiles, older yes but still impressive his curly hair and gregarious manner making anyone feeling at home with him. He was at one time a well traveled bard but now has seemed to retire since he lost his daughter Rhea, nearly six years back. Owen is Rhea Twiceborn's birth father, but he has no idea that his daughter has been reincarnated as a drow. It should also be noted that Owen was injured a few years back by a drow assassin the injury has crippled his leg and he walks with a cane.

Owen takes a seat wincing and smiles at Talindra, she is worried if he should travel but he assures he has no choice. The situation is Quell has become very dangerous and he must go to attend to the matter of a villain, a past foe that has been sighted in and around the city. Owen has an information racket that rivals small nations, it seems. Lucas simply nods but refrains from speaking. Owen tells Talindra that she should focus on the goblins while there and not concern herself with his worries, he is confident he can handle the task at hand. With that he turns to Lucas and announces that they are ready to leave.

Lucas nods and stands and extends a hand holding an orb, the orb pulsates with power then energy streams out from it forming a portal, Talindra is awed and surprised at these turn of events. Talindra steps through with comforting words from Owen he follows, then Lucas. Once the trio is through they are on a hill overlooking the city of Quell, and the surrounding countryside littered with farmland and orchards of apple trees.

Talindra sighs and follows Owen down towards the city proper, the city is small very small compared to Silverymoon. Owen has a nostalgic smile on his face and leads the trio to the Screaming Weasel Inn, he seems to know the bartender and the serving wench well, and the inn is closed to provide the trio with privacy. Talindra is slightly overwhelmed but seems to be enjoying herself immensely. 

Owen speaks with the serving wench and inquires to what has been going on recently in the city. The woman smiles and gladly recounts a few points to the trio.

* The recent trial of the drow spy was a farce and the drow and that the spy was placed under the auspice of the Royal Cormyran Inquisitor. But the people still beleive she is guilty of killing Lord Beltaine.

* The sewers are rumored to harbor goblins and worse. This has the populace up in arms, it isn't bad enough that there are goblins in the hills now in the city. What is the world coming to.

* She also mentions that a wealthy nobleman was found dead in the sewers, Lord Beltaine. The body was found by the drow and her companions a few nights back.

Talindra takes in all the information especially the bits about the goblins in the city. Owen then sighs and then lowers his tone and speaks directly to Talindra:

"Hmm this bodes ill for our mission, but I fear that Talindra you must not reveal that I am here in they city. I do not wish to tip the hands of my enemies and I am not yet ready to tip my own hand. You must not betray my presence."

Talindra nods confused but understanding the trust he is placing in her. She assures him she will comply the best he can. Owen concentrates for a moment, while Talindra speaks with Lucas. The trio continue thier pleasent conversation when Xenon rushes into the inn.

Xenon had received a mental summons via a ring Owen had given to him in a dream he had a few nights before. Xenon rushed to the Screaming Weasel to meet his enigmatic patron face to face once more. owen is pleased to see Xenon doing well and introduces him to Talindra. he also bades Xenon to assist Talindra while she is in the city and to also keep his presence a secret at all costs. Xenon complies and decides to show Talindra around. Before she leaves the inn Owen hands her a ring, just like the one he gave to Xenon.

Xenon and Talindra march across the city and are accosted by the lovable little urchin, Kilv. Kilv is pleased to mee the pointy eared woman but says he likes Rhea much better. he also calls Xenon, Xero, but that is besides the point and once again refers to him as a "darkie mage". He also relates some interesting information about seeing shadowy men about the town, including in and around the Beltaine household. Xenon is intrigued leads Talindra to the Beltaine manse. They arrive to find Thev and Agis, the current Lord Beltaine speaking in the courtyard. Introductions are made and Xenon inquires about the individuals Kilv mentioned. Agis seems abit upset and tells Xenon that he will speak to him after his father's funeral, but that he needs to go and prepare a few things.

Aust enters the courtyard to train on his sword and sees the group and introduces himself to Talindra. Thev turns to the gathered heroes and asks if they will assist him in the evening to investigate the sewers once more. The concensus seems to be a resounding yes, and they plan to reconvene later in the evening.

The end... to be continued in the fourth session... and yes I am aware that the third session has not even surfaced yet.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Finnally Session THREE!!!!!
Quell in the early afternoon, in the midst of winter:

Not more then a month ago, Thev was just a squire on a mission of peace to end a simple trade dispute and resume the flow of turquoise. Simple and without too much peril, beyond the lengthy journey involved. Of course Tymora has smiled on the young paladin, he lost his comrades in a bloody ambush by goblins. He alone survived by wit and strength alone, his stubbornness carrying him when he felt all life nearly leaving him. It seems so long ago, and yet as he looked around at the quaint cell he was currently in, he could recall the moments vividly. The blood and the chaos, the screams as his comrades fell one by one, their desperate commands for him to take flight and get word to the chapter. Did he make the right decision to avenge them on his own, what could he do alone? Thev brooded as he awaited his eventual release. He glanced at his partner in crime, Xenon, a wild card to be sure but his talents in magic could not be denied. Despite his abilities, Thev didn't like the mage; his manner was too unctuous and too politically minded. Thev sighed and let his mind wander to the treatment Rhea was most likely enduring at the moment.


Rhea was roughly tossed into the small dank cell, stripped of her weapons and possessions. Despite her claims of innocence, his birthright spoke louder then her words. Rhea paced slowly in the cell; there was little else to do. The nights work was barely underway before the situation exploded out of control. Hours passed it seemed and the door suddenly flew open, three large guards sneered at her.
The eldest spoke, "This way drow..."

Rhea nodded and followed her demeanor dignified and noble despite her situation. She was brought to a small circular room, the guards shoved her in roughly and she looked about the room dimly lit by torches on the wall. A table dominated the center of the room with four seats, three already filled. The first had the head constable, to his left sat a young woman of noble affluence, and to his right Agis Beltaine. Agis gave her a curt smile and Rhea took a seat, silently.

"Tell me witch, what is your name?" the constable scowls.

"Rhea Twiceborn," Rhea replied evenly, "why am I here, have I been charged with a crime?"

"Espionage, murder," the constable scowls rattling off claims.

Rhea interrupts him, "Or am I being punished for birthright and not my actions."

"There is still the matter of a dead body, Miss Twiceborn."

Rhea eyes the constable, "We found the body dead, and you may want to know he was poisoned before his throat was slashed. But I have already explained this, why do we keep going over facts you already know."

"Calm yourself constable she is at least speaking truth, at least as far as I have surmised," the woman speaks quieting the constable.

"Truth is all I speak, I have yet to lie, and I have not broken any law in this city," Rhea responds calmly.

"Silence spy, I don't care frankly," the constable stands and circles the table standing next to Rhea, "someone killed Lord Beltaine and if I cannot find the real killer a drow will serve just fine. I doubt you would be missed."

Rhea scowls at the constable as he turns and exits the room the noble woman following him giving Rhea a wayward glance as she exits. With a sigh Rhea relaxes slightly and then turns to Agis, confused.

"I apologize Miss Twiceborn, for all the trouble I have cause you," he says solemnly.

"What is to happen to me?" Rhea retorts concerned.

"Most likely you will be found guilty of being a spy, and the penalty is the death of the undying. Your soul will be crushed yet trapped to suffer torment for eternity."

Rhea winces, "But I have done nothing wrong."

"I know but the people will demand justice, even if there is no justice to be done. I am trying to help you as best as I can, there may be a way to avoid that fate, but I suspect you will not like the alternative."

Rhea nods for him continue.

Agis stands, "You can seek bondage, you would need a patron but you would escape death and serve in bondage for one years time, either this or death."

Rhea shakes her head, "Death or slavery."
Agis nods, "I am sorry I wish I could do more."

Rhea thinks for a moment, "I want to speak with a Crown Representative, there must be justice somewhere. Agis I appreciate your help but I wish to speak with a representative of the crown. Let me put my case in front of them."

Agis nods, "I will see what I can do. Be well till we meet again Rhea."

As he leaves the guards enter and escort Rhea to her cell to languish till her eventual trial. Rhea is placed roughly back in her cell and the door is slammed shut. Rhea sighs and decides to pray to her goddess, she dances and twirls in the small space, spinning faster and faster. Her senses drift as she feels the soft wind upon her skin, the sounds of the night haunting her ears. She can feel her senses hovering between two realities, as she opens her eyes, silent trees of great age brood over her. The grand trees twist upward high into the sky, the stars obscured by the green canopy hundreds of fee above her. The sight bewilders her, but the low feral growl of a war cat brings her back to her senses.
Her eyes follow the sound to a large white tiger with two long tusk-like front teeth; the creature leaps down and slowly circles her. Rhea instinctively reaches for her blade unconsciously, grasping only air. The smells and sounds seem too vivid to be a dream as she stares into the eyes of the creature. The great cat crouches as if to pounce before a high pitched whistle sounds throughout the woods. Rhea glances quickly as a figure leaps down from a low-lying branch, the figure smiles cheerfully. The figure kneels next to the great cat, and nuzzles cheerfully then looks at Rhea quizzically.

The individual has a charming smile, which contrasts with his very drow appearance. His skin is darkest ebony, and his eyes a strong violet, with wild stark white hair framing his face. Rhea notices a monkey-like tail swishing back and forth, and the figure stands and greets Rhea.

"Jaku mali basi reto ma?"

Rhea blinks quizzically, "I am Rhea Twiceborn."

The figure nods, "Rhea Ticiwbornu?"

Rhea nods, "close enough, where am I?"

"Taki mahu, Jarula yahi, naki moku," the figure shrugs and points at the large cat.
Rhea shakes her head and begins to use a variety of languages; the figure recognizes the elven tongue and nods appreciatively.

"You speak the tongue of the outworlders, stranger," the figure smiles.

"Outworlders," shakes her head, "where am I?"
"You do not know, you are here, and we are here what more do you need. Oh I am sorry that Jarula scared you, he is not always that menacing," he glances at the great cat that is now slumbering.

"I see, but where am I."

"You are near Sivael my home."

Rhea nods, "I am not sure where that is, are you familiar with Cormyr?"

The man shakes his head, "No, but I do not know much about the outworlders, the elders may know," he smiles winsomely and continues, "my name is Kalas Filos Dalar and that is my companion Jarula," as he points to the snoring war-cat.

Rhea nods confused not quite sure how or why she is here in this place. She decides to follow the stranger back to his city of Sivael to find some possible answers. The journey is not far as they breach the edge of the forest to reveal a city made of towers of glowing crystal. The city is alive with light and energy as brilliant lights zip about the majestic towers, amidst flying crystalline craft. Rhea is awed by the sight as they approach a circular platform made of the crystal structure. Kalas makes a gesture and the platform lifts off the ground and zips through the glowing crystalline towers with ease. They approach a glowing purple tower and the platform hovers at a balcony entrance; Kalas assists Rhea off the platform and leads her into the inner sanctum of the structure. A motley of rugs and pillows is strewn about the room in the center is a woman, of the same race as Kalas sitting in a lotus position. Kalas nods Rhea forward, and takes his leave once she has entered.

Rhea approaches the elder, who looks to be not much older then Rhea in appearance, the elder swishes her tail and slowly looks up at Rhea, "Welcome outlander," the woman speaks.

Rhea sits in front of the woman, "I am pleased to meet you, where am I."

The woman smiles, "As am I outsider, how is that you have come here?"

Rhea shakes her head confused, "I do not know why the Dancer would bring me here, nor how I am to get back from whence I came."

"The Dancer?"

"Eilestraee, my goddess, I believe she has brought me here for what reason I do not know."

"Ahh you speak of the name given to our Mistress of the Moon, Serael, that is name I have heard you outsiders call her. Hmm, from what I can see you are not truly here, but like a dream, child. You have only to awaken and you shall return from whence you came," the woman replies.

"I see," Rhea closes her eyes and tries to will herself awake. Slowly her eyes open returning to the dank and cold cell of the Quell jailhouse. She rises slowly from the floor, exhausted, batting away a rat that was chewing on her hair. She sighs confused at the vision and her current situation. 


The morning came all too soon for Thev as he awoke in his bed, the first night in a long while that he had risen with the light of the sun already in the sky. He had been released late into the night after it was found that he and Xenon had nothing to do with the murder of Lord Beltaine. It was his hope that Rhea would be found innocent, but it seemed her case and only deepened as she was to be tried as a drow spy, and most likely executed. Thev was happy for one thing, to be rid of the company of the political whore, Xenon. The mage was talented but cared too much of his own status and not enough for the people who have suffered thus far. Thev sighed and cleaned himself up to get ready for a long day, the courts of Quell work quickly; Rhea's trial was today. It seemed the people did not want to waste time and wanted to have justice done, quickly.

The day of the trial passed quickly enough for Rhea perhaps too quickly as the time neared she was taken from her cell and placed roughly into a wagon with bars along the side, and then was paraded from the jailhouse to the courthouse amidst the populace of Quell. Rotten vegetables, rocks, and other objects were thrown in her general direction. The rest of the troupe gathered at the Beltaine manse and departed from there for the courthouse. The group arrived just as they were hauling Rhea inside, and they all quickly followed. Making their way through the throngs of people, Thev decides he needs to see Rhea before the trial and departs for her holding cell. The rest of the troupe stands around trying to figure a good place to sit and watch the trial.

While they are standing gawking, Aust notices a dark robed figure following Thev and heading towards where Rhea is being held. But before he can act, his alert eyes spot Turlus, the dirty scoundrel amidst the throng of people. The group decides to follow the thug and tail him towards an off branching hallway just in time to see him slip into a room. The troupe opens the door, revealing a small library and sees no sign of the scoundrel, until Aust once again spots the Turlus' feet from behind a curtain. The group moves forward, and Turlus reveals himself spouting off curses and appropriate rhetoric. Kyoko and Turlus share an enraged communication before the heroes charge into battle, at the same time Thev and Rhea are speaking of the impending trial.


Thev is standing in the doorway his large frame dwarfing the small lithe form of Rhea, seated before him. He was not at all pleased with the turn of events and the prospect of Rhea's execution incensed him even more. He was at a loss of what to do, was the law fair, no, but it was the law, should he takes the law into his own hands. Who was he to make such a decision, the thoughts raced through his embattled mind.
Rhea smiled weakly, "Things are not looking too well friend, but I have my faith, and it will sustain me."

Thev shakes his head, "I am sorry Rhea, I feel that I have failed you, and yet I am powerless to do anything about these chain of events," his eyes flickering red with anger at himself.

"Do not be sorry, Thev, it is not your fault, I can only hope that my innocence will sustain me and that true justice is done here on this day."

Thev folds his arms, "I understand how you feel, but if they do not, I do not think I can sit by and watch my shield-mate executed without attempting to you free you."

Rhea gives him a worried glance; "You can't risk your oaths for me friend that is even too much for me to ask of you."

Thev places a hand on her shoulder, "I am prepared to face the consequences to bring you safe from harm, I will let the judgement of the Dancer be as it must," he nearly smiled.

Rhea shakes her head, "No that is too..." her words are broken off by the explosion of the door as both her and Thev dive for cover. In the brief ensuing moments after the thunderous blast, a dark robed figure rushes into the room and pounces on Thev wielding a knife. The two combatants struggle on the ground vying for an opening, well mainly Thev trying not to get stabbed. Rhea attempts to help out while screams of panic ring out through the courthouse, chaos quickly following.


During the vicious combat with Turlus, the rest of the troupe is faring quite well even as the explosion rocks the courthouse. Aust once more showing his usefulness plunges his blade deep into Turlus gullet only to see the thug kneel and laugh madly. With a bright flash the thug is gone, and nary scrap of evidence to betray the fact he was even present. The troupe wisely decides to check on the explosion and make their way towards Rhea and stumble their way through the smoke, just as Thev kicks the thug off of him with some help from Rhea.

The assassin looks about the room seeing just how outnumbered he is and crouches preparing for an attack. Rhea and Thev both brace for attack, but then the robed assailant cries out, "For FREEDOM!" and then stabs the blade into his heart, killing himself. Rhea quickly rushes up and checks the thug over and finds that the knife was poisoned, and the virulent poison has already snuffed the assassin's life, she is surprised at how strong the poison is.
The group has little to puzzle this quandary before the Inquisitor arrives, and quickly takes stock of the situation. She is not amused and neither are her Purple Dragon Knight escorts. Kyoko seems very suspicious of the inquisitor, and is prepared for the worse.

The inquisitor shakes her head at the scene; "This is madness, I cannot believe that anyone would be foolish enough to attack the courthouse and yet before my eyes, I cannot deny the truth. I am no at all pleased with these events but they have only reinforced my belief that you, Rhea Twiceborn may not be the guilty party in this situation."

Kyoko blinks dumbfounded by the Royal Inquisitor's demeanor.

"Furthermore, you are as of now absolved of the crimes against you, but until further proof presents itself, you are hereby restricted to the confines of Quell under the custody of the Beltaine household, until a further inquiry into this matter can be resolved. Your belongings have been placed in the care of House Beltaine, you are all dismissed."

The group stands in utter shock of the pronouncement, but all equally elated that good and justice triumphed on the day. But mysteries still persisted, and it was obvious that the dark web entangling Quell was only growing stronger. But at least there was a feast to honor what good had been wrought.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

I just wanted to post some thoughtts from a DM's perspective, overall so far the story has progressed rather well. Although I am sure the group is feeling abit treasure light right now, but that will change in the near future.  
Overall the campaign has progressed well and the characters are each interesting and each have a story to build off of, which is good for me less work. yeah some of the stuff in the game is abit wierd, but I have never been a conventional player or DM, and the story is twisted and wicked with plenty of twists, serious and humorous.

Oh and just an afterthough the night after Rhea is freed from jail and execution, Aust has a run-in with the incorrigible Melinda, Mel for short. The meeting results in umm... some bedroom gymnastics and well... Lets just say it actually does play a role later on, if a slightly humorous one.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Session 4 
Almost caught up...

Quell in the Early Evening, during Midwinter:

With the recent acquittal of Rhea the troupe of heroes began to once again focus on the business of rooting out the goblins in the sewers, and to solve the mysteries they have inadvertently involved themselves in. So far the heroes have succeeded in not getting killed, and it seems that the enemies they face do not see them as too much of a threat yet. Though the assassin sent after Rhea has them all up in arms. With the outcome of the trial, or lack thereof, House Dorbal came under investigation when evidence was brought up that they were in league with the goblins. Three members of the family had been sequestered and were being questioned extensively by the inquisitor.

Kyoko had picked up some interesting information while doing research in the Library of Quell, about a legend of a hero named Lathos. Her interest in history was sparked by an encounter with the strange urchin, Kilv and his talk about “shadowy men” roaming the streets. Lathos was a hero in an ancient empire that grew corrupt; he rose up to destroy the empire with the aide of his band of heroic rebels, the Shadow Crusade. He eventually scattered the old empire to the four winds and established a new kingdom, marked by peace and benevolence. His reign was not to last as he had passed on without heirs and his kingdom fell apart, or so the story goes. But interesting enough, his symbol a crescent moon with a blood red tear emblazoned on the shield has resurfaced upon the shields of these “shadowy men” Kilv observed.

For the most part the rest of the troupe made little headway into the mysteries of Quell, but had come to the decision to meet in the evening and search out the sewers once more. Thev of course spent the day with Rhea as her constant companion and in ways bodyguard. His heart was warmed that she was once again free, at least of the jail, and able to worship her goddess under the moon. He was also beginning to learn to enjoy the teachings of Eilistraee and enjoyed any story Rhea could provide.

The moment arrived when the entire troupe arrived at the appointed hour outside the Beltaine manse; each prepared to face danger. All except Kyoko, who was out with Agis doing research at the Magister’s Library. The troupe was resolved and set out across Quell on foot to the Lower Ward where there was an entrance to the sewers accessible via the frigid cold waters of a low-lying canal.

The troupe sloshed their way into the sewers led by Thev at the point with Xenon bring up the rear. The sewers were dank and fetid, as all sewers should be, with frozen chunks floating in the putrid waters adding to the severe chill. The darkness was overwhelming for Xenon, the only member to not possess natural darkvision or infravision. The troupe pressed on and paused at the room where they found the body of Lord Beltaine the elder dead. Xenon happily grabbed the torch present and the group pressed on. The sewer line began to bend to the right and the group slowly pressed on warily, small ducts of water pipes about two to three feet across jutted out from the walls pouring sewer water into the line.

Rhea paused, “Thev perhaps it would be wiser if someone more subtle took the lead.”

Thev turned, “what do you mean by more subtle, I am very subtle,” he said sternly his hands tightly gripped about greatsword.

Rhea shook her head, “I meant someone slightly more stealthy, as to not alert our enemies,” she whispered.

Xenon shrugged, “well who do you suggest?”

The troupe took a brief moment to conference and eventually elected Talindra as the victim to blunder forward and scout ahead. Talindra shrugged winsomely and was about to step off when the troupe noticed a flaming bottle, i.e. molotov cocktail, fly from one of the sewer pipes into their midst, centering on poor Aust. Thev dove for cover as did much of the rest of the group, but the firestorm from the exploding bottle caught everyone else except Thev who was lucky enough to reach safety. A stubby goblin hobbled out of the pipe and splashed in the water as the flames cleared quickly, Aust reacted quickly and was able to skewer the little thug before he got far. The troupe spent a few moments administering healing, with Rhea and Aust receiving the bulk of the treatments. After recovering from the little ambush, the group pressed on with Talindra taking the lead.

Talindra scouted ahead as the bend continued and found apart of the wall knocked out and an incline with makeshift stairs leading downward into darkness. It was obvious this was not part of the original construction plan. She rushed back and alerted the others about what she saw, the group moved forward and then headed down the incline with Talindra once again taking point. She slipped though on the slick incline and alerted the denizens of the sewers, before long she was staring down a charging giant frog, along with its goblin rider. Behind the frog-rider was a small group of goblin warriors, Talindra wisely retreated.

Talindra shouted, “Help guys, there is a giant frog chasing me!”

The troupe wasted no time to act and rushed headlong into combat, Talindra taking up a position with her bow alongside Xenon. Rhea, Thev and Aust moved into melee with the goblins. The forces clashed and the first rounds were bloody indeed for the goblins, as their numbers were reduced by half in mere seconds by Thev and Aust, in vicious bloody melee. Thev chopped the frog-rider in half as the frog careened forward towards Talindra. Xenon fired a shot into the melee dropping a goblin, while Talindra focused her efforts on the giant charging frog. The goblins did little to damage the heroes and were eventually cut down in a beautiful display of skill and heroism.

The gentle clapping and laughter of a robed figure awarded their efforts, further down the incline with more goblin reinforcements. The troupe focused their attention on the figure, not sure quite yet what to make of him, besides his obvious relationship with the subservient goblins. Rhea took this time to slip into the shadows and hide creeping forward. The figure made a gesture and the dancing flames of faerie fire highlighted the group, only heightening the tension.

“Good show, I was expecting the Harpers or at least real assassins, but amateurs, I almost feel insulted, almost,” the figure said gingerly, with a strange accent.

Xenon smirked, “Hmm another player presents themselves.”

Thev gripped his sword tightly, “You must be mistaken,” he said with rage in his eyes.

The figure continued, “It is understandable with your recent troubles and all, I am not surprised at the attempt, just your choice in assassin. But it makes little difference on this day, for you will regret the day you accepted this mission.”

Rhea shook her head, “Who are you?” as she revealed herself from her hiding spot.

The figure glanced at Rhea and only grinned, “hmm and a traitor to the cause, that is most unforgivable, but it is has been long since I have killed, so let us end this!” With that, the figure charged forward his hood falling back to reveal that he too was a drow like Rhea. The goblins charged forward towards the group as Rhea faced the drow head on, the drow brandishing a rapier and a dagger. 

Rhea faced off against the drow warrior with almost supernatural skill taking advantage of many openings and doing severe amounts of damage to him, while the drow's attacks missed their mark, albeit, barely. The two faced off in the brutal melee dancing amidst the incline each vying for position, Rhea having the advantage despite the drow’s superior skill. But in the end the drow made a single superb strike with rapier, a lightning quick thrust into her gut. The attack came much too fast for her to react and the blow too much for her health. She fell clutching the blade before he kicked her off the blade grinning madly. He then turned and fled satisfied and very much wounded.

In the meanwhile Thev fought brilliantly in the battle his greatsword cleaving many a goblin in two. His sword mastery unequaled among his miniscule foes, frog and goblin alike tasted his steel as it sang in the dank corridor. When Rhea fell he quickly moved to her side, and attended to her wounds, stabilizing her. Aust showed his worth many times over, until he faced his equal among the goblins and the two dueled viciously, until Aust slipped and fell. The goblin warrior dove on top of him and swung madly but Aust avoided the blows and kicked the little thug off of him. The two engaged each other once more, Aust and the goblin matching each swing for swing, until the goblin took advantage of an opening and gave Aust a good scar across the stomach, which followed by Aust taking the goblins head off his shoulders.

In the meanwhile Xenon focused his magic on the drow his power breaching the magic resistance of the warrior, allowing him to pummel the drow with magic missiles. He then took his bow and fired at he goblins and also at the fleeing drow. His efforts led to the deaths of a few goblins but he was unable to put an arrow in the drow’s back. Talindra too focused her shots against the drow but was also unable to put the fleeing villain down but she did drop a few goblins and even killed a charging giant frog, after Thev cleaved the rider in half. The giant frog crashed into her, she quickly dropped her bow and drew her longsword and shortsword. She tore into the giant frog with a mighty blow that took the frog’s lower jaw completely off, the frog crashed into the wall dead.

As the melee subsided, the group took stock of their wounds and surmised that it was best to cut their losses and flee with Rhea. The group retreated quickly, and returned to the Beltaine manse. Xenon returned to the Reave Manse. Thev placed Rhea upstairs on her bed, while Talindra tended to her. Aust decided it was high time he goes to the Temple of Tyr, the only temple in the city and seek some healing.

Aust arrived at the temple and bumped into a jovial fellow with a cane on his way in, “Whoa there fellow, I apologize for that,” the man glanced Aust over, “by the gods, what has happened to you sir?”

Aust replied, “my friends and I faced goblins in the sewers I seek healing from a priest.”

The man nodded, ”Well come in, come in,” he called for the elderly priestess who in turn placed Aust on a table and began to heal the poor youth. The stranger paid for the healing and then asked Aust to lead him to his friends, in case they too needed healing, he was more then happy to oblige.

The stranger Aust had ran into was Owen Silverlyre a famous bard from Silverymoon, and also the secret companion of Talindra. Owen is also Rhea’s birth father. Though he is unaware of the fact that Rhea is now a drow, and thinks that most likely she is dead. Owen and Aust made it to the Beltaine household with the elderly priestess in tow.

Aust was lead upstairs and the priestess was shocked to see a drow laying on the bed unconscious, and replied, “Oh by Tyr, is it still alive?”

Talindra bristled, “It is our friend, and she is alive, barely.”

Thev nodded, “Please if there is anything you can do we would be greatly appreciative madam.”

The priestess nodded, “I will do what I can,” she proceeded to use her divine powers to heal Rhea, overcoming her magic resistance. Rhea opened her eyes slowly and looked around the room curiously not quite sure where she is.

Thev smiled slightly, greatly relieved. Owen gently approached Rhea and smiled, “Welcome back your friends were very worried about you,” he turned to the others, “do not worry about the cost, it is the least an old man can do for people of your caliber. You have done this city a great service.”

Talindra smirked as she recognized Owen, as he left whistling to himself leaning heavily on his cane. Rhea was confused but decided the best thing to do was to get some rest and tackle the problems first thing in the morning. Another harrowing night Quell had come to an end, and luckily the heroes were still alive to see another sunrise. But just who was the drow, and how does House Dorbal fit into the puzzle?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Before we get to the Fifth Session I am going to post two solos, one for Kyoko and the other for Xenon both absent at the session. So without further ado, Kyoko's solo...
The Magister's Library in the afternoon:

Kyoko sighed as she poured over the various volumes on the table before her. Agis was sitting next to her studiously pouring over any clues they could decipher about Lathos or these shadowy men. Her eyes were drooping as she glanced over a particularly dry tome concerning Ancient Artifacts and stumbled over a bit of text concerning Lathos and his shield, Aegis of Lathos.

"Uhh Agis I think I found something here," kyoko said surprised, "something about a shield of Lathos."

"What does it say Kyoko?" he replied in a hushed tone.

"Hmm, well here it says that the shield bore the symbol of Lathos and was considered invulnerable and extremely light, but unlike Lathos it does mention the last location of the shield."

Agis nodded, "Where?"

"It says here in a lost citadel called Honin Tau. Do you know where that is?"

Agis thinks for a moment, "hmm well..." he so consults a tome, "hmm yes to the north of here, in the mountains, but the actual location is sketchy at best."

Kyoko sighed, "I guess I need to look into that too, every time we solve one more mystery, another opens and presents itself."

Agis nods, "I know, but I thank you for your assistance, this is much easier with two minds on the task."

Kyoko smirked, "Think nothing of it it is the least I can do."

Agis shrugged mirthfully and returned to looking at the various tomes, while kyoko decided to take a slight break and relax. In the next row over she spied the Royal Cormyrian Inquisitor, Lady Falhan. Kyoko sneered, she still does not trust the inquisitor one bit.

She turned to Agis, "what is the inquisitor doing here," she whispered.

"I am not quite sure most likely studying one thing or another why?" he asked.

"I just..." she sighed, "just wondering. Agis don't you think the inquisitor arrived fairly quickly to interrogate Rhea?"

"Well of course, but from my understanding she was already on her way to for one reason or another."

"Really what for," Kyoko perked up, "I thought she was here because of Rhea."

"Well now that I think about it," he furrowed his brow, "she must have another agenda, I suppose."

At that moment a well dressed gentleman with a slim build politely tapped Kyoko on the shoulder. She turned to look at him and smiled warily. He was an older man with soft dark eyes and a pencil thin mustache, he smiled as he pointed at a tome on their table.

"Excuse ma'am, are you finished with that?" he said politely.

Kyoko nodded, "Oh I am sorry of course please help yourself."

The gentleman picked up the tome and turned to continue his studies. Something about the man did not sit right with Kyoko though, something felt out of place with him. Finally it dawned on her, he was one of the gentlemen that was conversing with Turlus, the scoundrel.

As the gentleman sauntered away she turned to Agis and whispered, "Agis, I know that man, I saw him talking with Turlus about some type of deal. Who is he?"

Agis glanced over his shoulder, "Oh him, he is a wealthy merchant and a member of the Magisters. I have worked with him on occasion as has Houses Dorbal and Reave. His name is Samuel Hillock, he seems an honest enough fellow."

Kyoko shook her head, "I don't think so, not if he was talking to Turlus, and not what with I heard. He is involved Agis. Hmm he wasn't alone though, what do you know of a dour yet welldressed portly fellow with dark balding hair?"

Agis smirks, "That sounds like a freind of Samuel's, the local justice Halden Froster. He was to be the judge for Rhea's case, hmm it seems this conspiracy is running very deep."

Kyoko shook her head, "Rhea's judge, yes I bet that would have been a fair trial. Hmm we may need to look into these two individuals."

Agis nodded, "Of course."

Kyoko stretched, and settled back to reading and sifting through the texts. At some point her eyelids drooped and she was out fast. She roused herself and looked around Agis was still at work, she stretched gently, "I think we should call it a night Agis."

Agis yawned, "Oh yes... I am sleepy myself." He began to pile up the books and placed some back, then escorted Kyoko outside. The two of them worked their way back down the cold streets of Quell the moon high in the night sky.

Agis smirked, "Oh i should tell you in 6 days Quell will be the site of the Festival of Apples, thrown by the halflings of House Oakfoot. The festival is a great time, I think you would enjoy it. My sister Velana should be arriving for the festival and I am sure she would like to meet you and the others."

Kyoko smiled, "Really I look forward to it."

Agis glanced over at Kyoko, "It is a beautiful evening to be sure."

Kyoko nodded, "It is fine..."

Agis placed a hand gently on her shoulder, "Well the night is much more enchanting with good company," he smiled.

Kyoko blushed lightly, "Please don't flatter me, are you interesetd in the pleasent company or something more?" with a coy knowing smile.

Agis smiled, trapped by her words, "I cannot beleive I am that transparent, but yes I am in a word attracted to your presence."

Kyoko smirked, "Just like how you are attracted to Rhea?"

Agis shook his head, "No that is different, I mean, I care for Rhea because she is a strong woman. She faces persecution head on and is not afraid of anything it seems. I admire that in her, very much so. But you Kyoko, you are something else, and the way i feel about you, it is scary how that makes me feel."

Kyoko looked into his eyes and then bit her lip and turned and started walking, "we should be getting back."

Agis nodded, slightly crestfallen and the two returned to the manse in silence. Agis turned to kyoko after they were inside out of the cold, "Good evening Kyoko, please sleep well." He then turned and went to his personal chambers.

Kyoko nodded, "Good night," she sighed not quite sure why she rebuffed him. She felt the attraction as well, but decided against it. With that she returned to her room to rest.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Xenon's Second Solo

The morning came soon after the night in the sewers; Xenon sighed as he rose up out of his comfortable bed. The air was warm the gentle fire in the firepit glowed slightly, crackling softly. Xenon smirekd as a servant entered and left him soft bread and warm soup for breakfast. Just after eating and cleaning himself up, there was a knocking at his door. 
"Xenon, are you dressed?" it was the voice of Hadrian Reave, his patron and friend.

"Yes, please come in Hadrian."

Hadrian entered and smirked, "There were a few things I have been able to learn from our goblin friend, Yik," he turned, "Yik come in here please."

The little goblin prisoner stepped into the room cautiously dressed in young boys clothing, Yik proceeded to Xenon's soup bowl and played with his utensils.

Xenon shook his head, "And what have you learned, master?"

Hadrian folded his arms, "That for the most part the scions of House Dorbal are involved with these creatures, but it seems the deal may have soured. The drow you mentioned, his name is Sevak, and is a loathsome member of his species unlike Rhea."

Xenon nodded, "Hmmph, and what of the rest of his kind, are there more in the sewers?" 
Hadrian shook his head, "The constabulary have investigated the sewers and word is the place is clean any further goblin menace and no mentioning of the drow. It is safe to assume that he is in hiding, I would believe."

Xenon sighed, "Well it would have been good to kill that one, but we can rest assured that the pact between them and House Dorbal and has fallen apart."

Hadrian nodded, "Well the arrest of Lord Dorbal and his two sons, it is safe to assume that soon the house will ripe for the picking. I have been pondering just how much wealth their farmlands bring in," with a coy smile.

Xenon smirked, "Hmm how about their encampment, where are the rest of the goblins if there are more?"

Hadrian turned, "I have an answer for that as well, just follow me," he walked towards the main study in the manse.

Xenon followed with Yik in tow, which was carrying spoon and licking it happily. He entered the study and saw a map displayed on the table, of the region surrounding Quell. 
Hadrian pointed a finger at a red recently scrawled 'X', "There is the site of a citadel, that from Yik's own words is where the shadow men dwell, or some such. I think it is there that you will find some possible answers to this riddle." 

Xenon nodded, "So here is where the rest of the encampment is?"

"Not exactly, according to Yik, the goblins were hired through Sevak by these 'shadow men' to work as muscle and fodder. It is my belief that here are actual agents of this group we are dealing with, and not their goblin cronies," he shrugs.

"Hmm, this should be our next target I would believe, but" Xenon paused, thinking, "I think I need to speak with House Dorbal first, would you excuse me master while I attend to this."

Hadrian nodded, "Of course, I trust you will do all that is required. Just one thing before you go."

Xenon stopped, "Yes Hadrian?"

"Back at the Courthouse, during the attack, are you sure they were after Rhea?"

"Well I am sure, that is what it seemed like." 

Hadrian paused, "I understand, but it puzzles me, what would our enemies have to gain from that, it would have been to their advantage to let the drow be executed." 

Xenon thought for a moment, "Well then do you think they were after Thev?"

Hadrian nodded, "Well we already know that Thev's companions were also Knights of the Black Horn and were slaughtered in that ambush, it seems to me that they wanted to silence him, in case he knows something they don't want public. Just a thought I suppose."

Xenon nodded, "That makes sense, but who is 'they'?"

"Well, they would be patrons of this goblin and his tribe, and possibly the group House Dorbal was allied with, a League. A League of Shadows, as best I can put it," Hadrian spoke solemnly.

Xenon echoed, "The League of Shadows, hmm now I have to speak with House Dorbal." 

With that Xenon took haste and headed for the courthouse, where the House Dorbal captives were being held. The building was under repairs from the damage done during the attempted assassination of Rhea Twiceborn. Thankfully it had been foiled but the damage to the courthouse was done. It would be weeks before the repairs would be completed. The aide at the entrance was helpful but would not allow Xenon to see the prisoners without first speaking with the inquisitor.

Xenon was led to the inquisitor's chamber and stood before the matron's desk. To her right was a stern Purple Dragon Knight, with a wary demeanor upon his scowling face.

Xenon bowed politely, "Good morning madam, I have come with a request to speak with the Dorbal prisoners." 

She gave him a curious look, "For what reason Master Xenon?" 

"Well madam I am not sure if this is the place to speaking of such things?"

She nodded, "Speak quickly."

Xenon complied, "Well I have reason to believe that I may have information that can assist your investigation, but it is imperative that I speak with a member of House Dorbal to know for sure."

She gave a puzzled look, "Hmm, I am intrigued. And just what is the information, you have Master Xenon." 

"I would rather not say yet, but if I am able to speak with a member of House Dorbal I will reveal all I know," he smiled politely.

The inquisitor glanced at the Purple Dragon Knight, "Lead him to the prisoner," she sat back, "maybe you can shed some light on this particular mystery." 

The Purple Dragon Knight led Xenon to the holding cells of the prisoners, the guards politely gave them access and the two arrived at the cell of Arthen Dorbal, the youngest son of the Dorbal family. 
The knight opened the door, and Xenon entered with the knight following. He closed the door behind him and folded his arms. Sitting in a chair dressed in purple noble finery was a young man in his late teens, with wild black hair and hard green eyes. The youth spat as the two entered.

"Who are you?" Xenon said sternly. 
The youth looked up at Xenon disdainfully, "What is this, hmm, another interrogation, tell your dogs in the capitol that Arthen Dorbal has spoke his piece."

"Well Arthen, I have come to speak to you about the League..." Xenon said with a coy smile. 

Arthen's eyes lit up with fear, "Who are you stranger, are you, it must be. The end is nigh I see, they have come for me, and so it ends." 

Xenon was puzzled, "What are you talking about?"

Arthen cringed slightly, "The shadow has found me, you are the blade, the sword that will end my pitiful life. But I can say that we are not the ones, we have not betrayed you, and it was the usurper that tipped our hands. We are no the fools..." the man sneered madly, "for you are fools, we know the price. The eye is lost but we did not lose it, but we know what you do not. We know the key... and it is the Eye, don't you see it is right there so close yet, the Usurper he has it now. For certain, he does. It was the Usurper's hand that killed the scion Beltaine, we played no part, his death was his work."

"The Eye, what is the Eye?" Xenon continued to press the crazed youth.

"The Eye is the key, the key mind you assassin... it is the key, it can open the path, but we don't have it. The unaged one told us thus, and he knows the cost, and the path. But we betrayed him and in turn, he has turned against us in our arrogance, we shall die... but come quick and bring the death, for I shall not suffer longer."

Xenon smirked and began preparing a spell, "Then tell me who is this unaged one?" 

The purple dragon knight shook his head, "That is not wise Xenon, even a prisoner has rights."

Xenon stopped his magic, and sighed, "Answer me wretch?"

"He is... the unagaed one, and he knows what we cannot know... what we do not know... but please why spare me the blade, end it." Arthen cringed pathetically, his eyes betraying the madness swelling in his fevered mind.

"Then speak the name of my master before you die, who is that I work for?" Xenon continued unabated.

Arthen shook his head wildly, "I cannot, I must not mention the name, for fear, the shadow will take me, and I will be swallowed by the abyss. There is death in that name, the word it is the death, and I am the lamb, please end it assassin."

Xenon sneered, "Say it worm!"

"I cannot, but..." he paused searching for semblance of his sanity, "why must I say this, why must the Shadis Masin taunt me so, do the wish to damn me eternally." Arthen curled up pathetically and babbled in tongues, his sanity finally cracked.

Xenon turned to the shocked purple dragon knight; "I am finished here." The knight opened the door and led Xenon back to the inquisitor.

The inquisitor looked up as he entered, "What have you learned, Master Xenon?"

Xenon paused, "With all due respect madam, I would much prefer, that my Patron Lord Reave be present before I divulge all I have learned."

The inquisitor looked at him coldly then motioned for the knight to fetch Lord Reave. She sat back in her chair, "Hopefully you were able to gather something useful, the other two members of the house went mad."

Xenon nodded, "Well to be blunt madam, this Arthen Dorbal has lost his mind as well, but he has illuminated a few things for me."

She nodded and waited patiently for Lord Reave to arrive. After a few moments of silence he entered, confused and shaken. 
He bowed respectfully, "Good afternoon madam." 

The inquisitor nodded to him, "Now speak your piece Xenon."

Xenon smiled, "Of course madam, it is as I believed, the scions of House Dorbal are very much afraid of their allies, more so then the law. This League of Shadows as it were seems to have a grip on them, that not even I can fathom."

"Continue," the inquisitor spoke evenly.

"Well from what I could decipher from his babbling it seems that there is a schism at this point within their ranks, he mentioned an Usurper, and I believe it is this Usurper that is responsible for the death of Lord Beltaine. But I do not know the identity of this individual, and it is safe to say that this League does not either," he paused to think for a moment.

Hadrian spoke, "So this usurper was responsible for the death of Lord Beltaine, hmm, anything else?" 

Xenon smiled, "It seems that House Dorbal was searching for something called the Eye, I am not sure what it is, but they seem to believe it is a key or some such. Told to them by a person that they call the Unaged One, again his true identity is unknown to me. But they seem to put great stock in his words."

The inquisitor nodded, "This is most disturbing. I can see that my journey here was not wasted."

Xenon folded his arms, "It seems this is much bigger then a wayward drow, I would presume." 

The inquisitor smiled, "The drow is an afterthought her presence has no bearing on my being here in this city, this League of Shadows is a much larger and pervasive threat, to be sure. Have you at least come up with a name of the masters of this league?"

Xenon nodded, "They seem to fear and follow something or someone called the Shadis Masin. In any case, Hadrian and myself have determined a possible location of their agents in the area, and I have devised a plan, if you would allow me to make such a presumption?"

The Inquisitor nodded, "Please continue."

"This location is a citadel to the north of here and it would be prudent to dispatch a small group of individuals to investigate it. So as to not alert our enemies en masse, I believe that my allies may be able to do this with the utmost subtlety."

The inquisitor mulled over the idea and finally spoke, "It seems that is prudent, take that drow with you, she is released from her bond, on the condition to assists in this endeavor. You have done a good service on this day Master Xenon Morieth, do not think the Crown does not recognize this. I look forward to see how well your investigation turns out, you are both dismissed."

Xenon and Hadrian left the courthouse, with many questions answered, but with many of those answers leading to only more questions.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

This is story by Rhea's character about her character, I think it is pretty good and shows off her personality well.
“Rhea tell us a story!” the youngsters yelled as they beset the hooded priestess from all sides, knocking her hood off to reveal her features. A long flowing mane of hair the color of silver and eyes of lavender contrasted her dark skin. Her features were striking as benefits on of the elven races, even on of the Drow, the dark elves of legend.

Not so long ago, the children would have hidden at her passage, but her many deed in the defense of the city of Quall had shown that her heart was very much that of a being of light. The Priestess chuckled as she sat down by a grand oak in the middle of the square and put one child on her lap.

“Tis a story ye be wanting?” she asked with a chuckle as teased the little one’s hair with a wild smile on her face.

The chorus of replies left very little doubt in their desires. Rhea chuckled again as she leaned back and thought for a moment on what story to tell the children. 

“Ah, I got just the story.” She reached into her cloak and pulled a dagger from her belt, still wrapped in the peace ties that all blades of Cormyr were supposed to be set with. “See this?”

The little ones gazed at it with interest, and one finally spoke up. “It looks like a dagger to me.”

“Aye tis a dagger at that, wee one. An it be a lesson as well. This was once the dagger of a warrior of my kind, a drow called Sevak. He was quick, fast and skillful in the use of blade and dagger, moving like lightning in battle, but his heart was dark and fell, given to pain and dark deeds. For he was a follower of Vhaeaun, god of shadows and dark deeds.”

“The first time we met, I was with many of my friends, looking into the rumors of goblins below the city. I slipped into the shadows as he approached, unseen by him and the goblins that were with him. He had cast magics to make my companions blaze with magic, like so.” With a gesture she lined the group of children with lavender flame. “Naught but a little trick of magic, but it was enough to make them stand out.” She assured them as they gasped, first in shock and then quickly glee. More than a few of them were disappointed when the fires faded. “Now ye did ask for a story, not magics.”

“So, I leapt from the shadows with Dancer here.” She patted the blade under her arm. “He was quite surprised to find one of his kin willing to stand against him. More so as my first stroke cut his cloak While the others fought the goblins and their giant frogs, I danced with him, it was a very surprising fight.”

“Did you kill him Rhea?” the child in her lap pipped up, “Sliced ‘em down da middle didn’t ye?”

“No, little one.” Smiles gently, “I was quick and strong to be sure, but he was quicker and faster, his sword and dagger weaving a deadly dance of steel that I couldn’t match with dancer, and finally he stabbed me with his long blade and I fell into darkness, nearly dead. Thev’s quick ministrations, keep me alive for the return to the surface and other healers could be sent for.” She lifted her shirt to show the scar. “Some injuries never quite fade, even with the strongest magics of the gods. For a variety of reasons.”

The children ooh’ed and ahh’ed as she let them touch the long scar above her waist. “I awoke many hours later to the concerned looks of my friends and allies, to learn that my foeman was long gone. I was needless to say, quite upset at this turn of events.”

“Days later, during the celebration here in this very square, I would encounter him again. This time he got the drop on me, attacking me while shrouded in magic, invisible to the eye. Quickly, the fight turned against me, and he nearly dropped me again, this time with a savage cut from this very dagger, and it was only with a little luck that a bluff worked.”

“How did you bluff him?”

“See this gesture?” she motioned with her hands, “The drow speak with their hands as often as they do their mouths.” She repeated the motions more slowly. “This means, Archers stand ready to cast off cover and move in. He saw motions and for a moment, feared that there were more than just the few of us that their seemed to be.” She grinned wickedly. “And with that seed of doubt planted, we were able to move back out of the alley and into the hustle of the carnival.”

“So how did ye get the dagger Rhea?” 

“Now don’t go spoiling the story, it will be told at it’s own pace.” She said as she ruffled the child’s hair. “Many weeks later, clues led us high into the mountains to a lost keep, and there we found Sevak and his allies, camped looking for a way in the ruins.”

“With the aid of some elf folk, we swept away half of the warriors in a hail of snow and arrows, while the other half was attacked by magic and blade up close. As we charged them, I spotted him off to one side and made to attack him, calling to my goddess for the strength to strike sure and hard.”

“This time, things went differently, Talindra was on one side of him, meeting his two blades with her own, while Dancer came from the other side. Even together, Savak was a hard foe to fight, cutting us both with dagger and sword, meeting our blows with his own. 
But together we were able to wear him down, Talindra’s sword cutting him deeply and leaving him open for Dancer’s savage cut. That night, our battle was hard and furious, but like my fight with the drow, we as a company won. When the battle was done, all but one of the enemy were dead and we were quite victorious with no losses to our company.”

“So, what lesson does this dagger teach you?” another said.

“Aye, little one, it should be quite obvious. Alone, I always failed in my battle with Sevak, my pride left me open for his better skill, and only with the aid of my friends did I truly have a chance in my fight to win against him. Without Talindra’s help I would have most likely fallen against his blade once again. So, I keep this dagger with me to remind me that sometimes teamwork is needed to be victorious against evil.” Rhea took the dagger from the children and rummaged in her pout. “And it is useful for so many things, like.. oh.. slicing up this nice treat here.” She said as she pulled out a trio of candied apples for her audience.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Well another post another session, and uhh well I am just soooo behind it will take forever to catch up. Ahh well have fun with this story. Next session things begin to heat up and finally Badger Tom revealed, no really he is. And of Course Buttkicking for Goodness...  
Quell in the early Morning… winter snow is on the ground…

Nearly a ten-day has passed since the encounters in the sewers and the city of Quell is now swept up in the Festival of Apples held by the hafling noble house, Oakfoot. Our intrepid heroes are at the moment resting at the home of Agis Beltaine, enjoying themselves. 

Currently in the household at the moment are Thev Blackmoon, Rhea Twiceborn, Aust Meliamne, and Talindra Braegen enjoying a rare moment of rest and relaxation. Aust and Talindra are engaging in a friendly spar on the back patio while both Thev and Rhea watch them.

Thev turns to Rhea, “Humph, Aust best be careful, never underestimate a woman, that is one thing I have learned.”

Rhea laughed, “And why do you say that?”

At that moment Aust stepped forward and made a quick slash at Talindra. She evaded the slash and came replied with a low thrust from her shortsword, followed by a high slash with her longsword. Aust parried the longsword and barely evaded the shortsword. Aust in turn answered with a quick slash that took Talindra by surprise.

“It looks like Aust has the advantage,” Rhea spoke smoothly, sharpening Dancer, her bastard sword.

“This fight is far from over, Rhea, “Thev replied folding his arms. His eyes flash only a slight red, with mild amusement.

Talindra whirled from the blow spinning her longsword in a wide circle, landing a smashing blow against Aust. Aust gritted his teeth and dipped to his left and moved quickly to disarm Talindra, he succeeded in sending her shortsword skidding away. Talindra gripped her blade with both hands and leapt into a vicious attack slamming the pommel of her sword into Aust’s skull, the blow too much for him to bear. The friendly match ended with Talindra breathing hard, yet victorious.

As the battle drew to a close, there was the soft sound of clapping, feminine and soft. The heroes turned to see a lovely young human woman with long black hair. Her face was pale, with luscious red lips and emerald like green eyes, she smiled ever so softly.

“That was quite entertaining, very entertaining, I have not seen such a display of martial ability since I was last in Suzail,” she brushes her hair back from her face, effortlessly.

Talindra looked confused, “Umm thank you madam,” she smiled weakly.

Aust stood up rubbing his head, “That almost hurt Talindra,” not really in the moment.

Thev turned to the stranger, “Oh good morning madam,” he too was confused.

“You must be the group of heroes my brother, Agis, has been telling me about. I am glad to make your acquaintance; I am Velana Vanten Beltaine. Please just call me Velana, it is so rare that I get to meet and deal with the common folk. This is a pleasure, to be sure,” Velana flashed a practiced smile.

Thev nodded, “I am pleased to meet you Lady Beltaine, I am Thev Blackmoon, fourth scion of the Knights of the Black Horn.”

Each of the heroes in turn replied with their own greetings and titles. The group convened inside the manor proper and chatted with Velana on a variety of subjects. Velana was excited to be in Quell, because tonight was the first night of the Festival of Apples, a weeklong celebration of drinking, dancing and social competition. The heroes were a bit confused about the whole thing but decided that they should check out the festival and enjoy themselves. Thev and Aust decided to find a tailor for clothing, while Talindra and Rhea would stay behind with Velana and get cleaned up for the festival.


The morning was chilly with frost, but the sky over head was for the most part clear. The streets were lined with people making preparations for the coming night. Banners and decorations hung from every building, with stands and stages being erected wherever there was room. Thev and Aust picked their way through the streets only to run into the young lad, Kilv. Kilv was very curious at what the two of them were doing out so early. When he heard they were going to find a tailor he decided to tag along, since Badger Tom told them that he needed some pants. Thev and Aust gave the boy a wary look but decided to follow him anyway.

The trio found a gnomish tailor who was willing to sell them outfits for the night. He proceeded to fit Thev in the back while Kilv and Aust waited in the front. Kilv looked over some pants and Aust gave the boy a curious look, he was a strange boy.

Kilv turned holding some trousers in his hands, “These look just about right?”

Aust smirked, the pants were a few sizes too big, “Yes just your size, Kilv.”

“I wouldn’t need any new pants, but these,” he tugged on his tattered pants, “were ruined after I saw the shadow men.”

“The who?” Aust replied, slightly unnerved.

“The shadow men, you don’t see them?”

“Umm no I do not see them, Kilv, where do you see them?”

“I see them all the time at night, but last time I saw them out in the orchards, they were all together, and talking. It was hairy-scary.”

“The orchards?”

“Yeah, they were all arguing and then I saw one a darky elf, like Rhea he get all angry and then hit someone and then I ran I was scared. Badger Tom said it was really bad place.”

Aust nodded, not wanting to press the young lad anymore. He purchased the pants for Kilv and an outfit for himself. Then as they were leaving he discussed with Thev, everything Kilv had told them. It was obvious, that the dark elf was most likely the same one they had encountered in the sewers. Somehow it was all connected.

Back at the manor Talindra and Rhea rested and took well-deserved baths. Velana spared no expense, she dressed them in the finest gowns she could provide and had them done up like queens. Both were impressed with the amount of attention and style the lady lavished upon them. All the while Velana spoke about how she felt happy to do something for the common folk.

The night finally came for our intrepid heroes; the festival was in full swing when they had all arrived. Thev was accompanying Lady Beltaine, sadly to say he was not enjoying himself at all. Talindra and Aust paired off to see the sights and dance the night away. But not before Aust had an encounter with a woman he would have rather avoided, Melinda. Melinda was all smiles and was quite happy to see Aust in good spirits, the two had shared a one night tryst, of course Melinda also tried to rob him blind but that is besides the point. While Rhea kept a low profile and took what sights she could, without raising too much of a ruckus. The night flitted away with song and dance; minstrels from across Cormyr had congregated to entertain with song and story, for the drunken revelers.


As the night passed, Thev slipped away from Velana to check and see how Rhea was doing. At that same moment, Talindra and Aust were dancing when they noticed Melinda being dragged through the crowd by Turlus, towards an alleyway. Aust called the group together and they followed after the two, the group stopped when they heard voices, from deep within the alleyway.

Melinda spoke up, “Well now that you have my attention, what do you want to do, sir?”

Turlus replied gruffly, “Enough of your tongue your feminine charms mean little to me, I only want what is mine.”

Melinda replied, “What…” she was caught off suddenly, choking.

“Don’t play coy, wench, I know you have the Eye now hand it over and you may just live to see another sunrise.”

Melinda choked, “I don’t know…”

“Strange then I guess I have no use for you,” he replied with a threatening undertone.

Talindra and Rhea began to sneak up to get a closer look when; Rhea made a misstep and snapped a frozen twig lying on the ground. The conversation became quiet very quickly; both Rhea and Talindra rushed forward to see if Melinda was all right. Thankfully she was, but there was no sign of Turlus anywhere.

Melinda looked hysterical, “He was going to kill me, I just know it.”

Rhea placed a calming hand on her shoulder, “Calm yourself, where did he go?”

“He just disappeared.”

Talindra at that moment noticed a pair of footsteps in the snow, which shifted slightly, even though the space was empty. She became nervous as the footsteps began to move towards them. She turned to Rhea, “I see footsteps in the snow and they are moving towards us!”

Rhea turned but it was too late she was slashed violently by a rapier as the assailant came into view, it was the drow they had faced in the sewers earlier in the week. After the commotion the rest of the group arrived and took stock of the scene, ready to fight even though they were unarmed and at a distinct advantage.

Before the drow could continue the melee, Turlus stepped into view cloaked by magic. “Sevak desist your attack, this instant,” the tone was demanding and stern. The drow did as instructed.

Turlus looked over the heroes with a calculating eye, “Well we seem to be at a quandary here, and I do hate to cause bloodshed on holidays. It is bad for the soul.”

Aust clenched his fists, “You had best leave, Turlus.”

Turlus smiled, “Or you will what, I believe I have the advantage in this situation. And I do intend to exploit, or at least I would if I did not have more pressing matters. You are lucky this eve, or I would kill you all where you stand. Such is the vagaries of life, enjoy it while you have what little you possess left.”

Talindra shook her head, “I don’t know what you are talking about, but you can’t just bully us and think we will accept it.”

Turlus smiled, “Whatever, come let us go Sevak.” With that the two dastardly villains turned and left the heroes to their own devices. Sevak snarled a drow curse to Rhea, and smiled as he left.

The group turned to Melinda or Mel, as she prefers to be called, and asked her just what was going on. She replied that she didn’t know at first but when pressed she revealed that she did have the object that Turlus was looking for, the Eye. The Eye was a fist sized ruby with sparkling swirling colors in the center and it radiated mystic power, the group took the Eye from Mel, she protested but when threatened with being turned over to the guards she went silent. 

It turns out that Mel had stolen the Eye quite by accident from Turlus’ brother. She had no idea what it was but thought it would be worth a bundle if she could find the right buyer, of course she never expected to be hounded by forces far outside her scope of power, but that is besides the point. Before the group could make stock of the situation, Talindra’s patron Lucas arrived. He had been searching for Mel earlier and was glad to see that the Eye was in their hands, at their behest he took possession of the Eye and left the scene. The normal night of partying ended with strangeness for our heroes, but as usual they still had no clue what was really going on. Perhaps next time.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Yay!!! An update for goodness, now we are getting to the good stuff. Strangeness will abound from hear on out, oh I just love this game. And next session will definitely have some buttkicking for goodness.
Quell, the next morning after the first night of the Festival of Apples:

The time of revelations was at hand, for our intrepid group of heroes. The list of enemies against them steadily grew, and their knowledge was painfully small, and non-existent in some places. Agis had decided to call a meeting to decipher all the details, which they had available, and piece together, the next plan of action. This would definitely be interesting. 

„h The Eye was a key, that much they knew and their enemies obviously were seeking it for some foul purpose, but to what end they did not know. But it was decided that they should retrieve the Eye, from Lucas, and discern its use.

„h Behind this veil of secrecy and villains was the Shadis Masin, an unknown dark entity hinted at in stories and tales across Faerun. The heroes are not quite sure who or what this Shadis Masin is, but it is a good bet they stand first and foremost among their shadowy enemies. 

„h Their enemies are currently involved in some type of internal schism, due to some unknown player known only as the Usurper, again their knowledge is limited here but the role he plays in this scheme may prove to be both a curse and a blessing. This inner schism is also tying up precious resources, which has allowed the heroes to survive thus far.

„h The heroes have also found the site of an important location called the Citadel of Honin Tau, in the mountains about a tendays travel into the rugged mountains. The citadel is supposedly the location of a fallen hero, called Lathos. His tie into this is that the forces of the Shadis Masin have used his symbol on their shields and finery. The symbol being a crescent moon with a red teardrop, it is suspected they are using his story, that of a valiant hero fighting a tyrannous government, to fuel their ambitions and propaganda. This will be their next target, in their investigation.

„h The citadel is also tied to an ancient race of beings that predate the elves, their names are lost to history, but it stands as an item of discussion. The characters are not quite sure what to expect, but are hopefully prepared for anything.

At the end of the meeting, the characters were resolved to venture to the north and find this citadel. They would leave on the morrow, but first they needed supplies and they needed to find Lucas to retrieve the Eye just in case it was needed. The party decided to do some shopping picking up various supplies that would be needed for the journey. 

Xenon was out and about looking for magic supplies to scribe some scrolls when he ran into a strange woman, a dark swarthy skinned half-elf with a familiar accent. Xenon was intrigued by her demeanor and struck up a conversation with her. It seems that she too was from Chessentia and was a traveler, an outcast for her ancestry. She was pleased to meet another Chessentan, but was even more surprised when Xenon invited her to stay at the Reave Manse as a guest. Though Xenon had his own scheme up his sleeve, always the paranoid and pragmatic individual, he suspected she might be an assassin sent from Luthcheq, he was obviously wary. 

Rhea was having a hard time of it though being drow and all, a Moon Elf merchant outright refused to sell her any healing supplies. Though with Talindra¡¦s help she was able to gather the needed supplies. Of course Talindra threw in the fact that the goods were for the drow, which incensed the moon elf to no end. During this time Talindra also used her ring given to her by Owen to try and contact Lucas, in hopes of finding him and retrieving the Eye.

¡§Lucas are you there?¡¨ Talindra asked nervously via mindspeak.

¡§Yes, Talindra, I knew it would be a matter of time before you came looking for me. That meeting was highly informative, I must say,¡¨ Lucas paused, ¡§I am in the park awaiting you.¡¨

¡§You heard all of that?¡¨

¡§I created these rings for more then just mindspeak, they are quite versatile.¡¨

¡§You amaze me Lucas, I will meet as soon as I am able,¡¨ she replied nervously, glancing at the plain silver ring.

Talindra turned to the group announcing she knew where Lucas was, and led them through the city to the park in question. The snow painted the park with downy white powder. The trees were bear and the small pond and creek was iced over. Near the pond stood Lucas, wearing a light blue cloak, looking spry for an older man. His chiseled thin features creased in his familiar enigmatic smile. Talindra stopped looking relieved, and introduced the party to Lucas.

Lucas smiled, ¡§It seems that time has come full circle,¡¨ he paused, ¡§but despite the changes the dangers are still the same.¡¨

Talindra looked puzzled, ¡§What do you mean?¡¨

¡§You have come for the Eye, it was only a matter of time, before it would be needed,¡¨ he leaned lightly against his staff.

Xenon smiled, ¡§It seems you are one step ahead of us old man, but yes we are here for the Eye, please hand it over.¡¨

Lucas nearly laughed, ¡§Do you know the secret of the Eye? You don¡¦t do you, it is magnificent in its simplicity, and I have searched for this for countless years. Time is growing short, we are involved in a race, we cannot lose.¡¨

Kyoko was about to speak but kept silent, various thoughts rushing through her mind. Thev was silent simply watching the conversation with interest, while Aust waited to see just what all this fuss was about. Talindra spoke up; ¡§I am not quite sure what you are saying Lucas, but do you think it is wise to speak so openly in such a place?¡¨

Lucas nodded, ¡§I agree give me a moment,¡¨ with that he concentrated holding out his free hand. The hand shimmered with scintillating colors then an outward pulse of energy exploded harmlessly enshrouding the group in a bubble. The outside world looked murky and distorted. Lucas smiled, ¡§There we may continue with absolute secrecy.¡¨

Xenon was taken back by the display of mastery in the Art, he smiled inwardly, Lucas was not a man to trifle with, not by any means. Xenon tried to decipher the magic but found that the workings of it were far too complex to fathom in such a brief time.

Lucas continued, ¡§The Eye is a key, and like any key it must have a door to be used correctly. It is a key that will open a path between worlds, if I am correct. This is what the Shadis Masin seek so fervently, and what we shall deny them.¡¨

Xenon nodded, ¡§What world will this Eye lead to?¡¨

¡§That I do not know, I know only the purpose, the how and why are beyond my knowledge young mage,¡¨ he replied.

Kyoko spoke up, ¡§And I suppose you think this doorway is at the Citadel of Honin Tau?¡¨

Lucas nodded, ¡§It is a distinct possibility, we can infer that somehow this Lathos legend has become mixed into this dark business.¡¨

Kyoko nodded, ¡§Then this is all possibly connected.¡¨

Xenon spoke up, ¡§Well where is this Eye now?¡¨

Lucas pulled it from his robes, ¡§Here¡K waiting for you take on the destiny. But I warn you once you take it, you will be drawn along its path, and you will become players in something far larger then you can possibly imagine.¡¨

Xenon looked at the Eye for a moment then grasped it in his hands, ¡§I see.¡¨
Lucas simply smirked, ¡§Then take it Xenon, and guard it well,¡¨ he sighed as if a weight had been taken off his shoulders, ¡§my time here is growing short. Talindra before I go, I wish to give you something, a gift I mean to give to your father before he passed.¡¨

Talindra stepped forward looking puzzled, ¡§A gift, but, I couldn¡¦t accept such a thing, you have done so much for me already Lucas.¡¨

Lucas reached into his cloak and withdrew a longsword hewn of a clack metal with an ebony hilt, the black blade twinkled with starry light, ¡§This was to be for your father, but with his untimely demise I have held it until I felt it was fitting to pass the blade on to you Talindra.¡¨

Talindra blinked looking at the sword, ¡§It is beautiful.¡¨ The rest of the party looked on at the wonderful blade, most with awe some with a small amount of jealousy.

¡§Here take it, it is your birthright.¡¨

Talindra accepted the blade, ¡§I will call it Midnight¡K¡¨ admiring the sheer beauty of the magical blade.

¡§I hope it will serve you well Talindra, to the rest, be well on your journey, forces are allying against you as we speak. The path you now take will be wrought with danger, but stay true to the course and you will prevail,¡¨ with that he waved his hand and the bubble vanished, and he too faded from sight.

The group was left to their devices and decided to meet in the morning to set out on their journey. The group parted ways, Xenon to the Reave Manse and the rest of the party to the Beltaine Manse. Xenon spent the night in careful preparation, working on spells and scribing scrolls. Aust and Talindra engaged in another duel while Thev watched, and Aust redeemed himself this time. Rhea was in prayer seeking the right path, and to find solace in her goddess.

As Rhea prayed and tried to clear her mind she heard a faint cry in her mind, ¡§Can you hear me?¡¨

Rhea looked around shaken from her revelry, ¡§What, where are you?¡¨

¡§I do not know,¡¨ the voice called, feminine and soft, ¡§but my time is growing short, you must help us. You must retrieve the Titan; it is our only hope. You are the one, the one chosen by Serael, and my time¡K¡¨ the voice faded off.

Rhea looked around confused; the voice had come and gone so quickly. She couldn¡¦t make heads or tails of what it was talking about, or what it meant by the cryptic words. She shook off the feeling and returned to her prayer, troubled.

Kyoko was upstairs cooling off; her and Xenon had been bumping heads since they met each other. The two were fast on the way to being rivals, and worse. She had just taken a seat when she sensed another presence in the room.

¡§Well how yah doing toots?¡¨ a sly deep voice rang out.

Kyoko looked around searching for the source of the voice, ¡§Who is that, who is there?¡¨

¡§Hey down here babe,¡¨ the voice called.

Kyoko looked down and to her astonished eyes was staring at a badger, ¡§What the?!?¡¨

¡§Hey what you never seen a talking badger before?¡¨

Kyoko nearly fell over in shock, ¡§What in the seven hells¡¨ she paused, ¡§Badger Tom!¡¨

¡§In the flesh, so how you doing?¡¨ his deep voice oozing cheap sexuality.

¡§What in the hell are you doing, and how come you can talk?¡¨ Kyoko kept her hand tight on rapier¡¦s hilt.

¡§Well from what I hear you are headed to the Citadel of Honin Tau, and I think I should accompany you,¡¨ he said making himself comfortable on the bed.

¡§Okay, first off you are a talking badger and now you think you can help us?¡¨

¡§Well yes, but I have several skills.¡¨

¡§You are a demon, you must be.¡¨

¡§No I am not a demon, you mortals can be so droll, demon this and demon that, ¡§ he shifted, ¡§I can help you, besides I want to see for myself this citadel, and where the Eye leads.¡¨

¡§How do you know about the Eye?¡¨ she said warily.

¡§I know many things, Kyoko Monroe,¡¨ he laughed, ¡§but enough talk lets just get physical babe.¡¨

¡§With a badger, that is just too weird for me.¡¨

¡§What you think I am too much for you?¡¨ He rolled over, ¡§I know just about any way to please a woman and then some. 50,000 years of experience can teach you a thing or two.¡¨

Kyoko shook her head, things were already weird, but now they just took an even stranger turn. Tom s he liked to be called was an immortal, and he seemed to know things that a badger rightfully shouldn¡¦t. Course he also displayed an ability to shapeshift, why he chose the form of a badger she could not fathom. He was determined though to go with them, and said he could be useful, how useful remained to be seen, and which Kyoko doubted but decided to ask the others before she refused the little guy. Surprisingly the others were of course shocked, but decided to let the badger join along.

The group rested the night away, and set out in the morning on their journey. The group proceeded up into the hills, then into the mountains north of Quell into the freezing cold. Kyoko found a note from Agis Beltaine, stating that he hoped she came back safe and sound. She pocketed the letter with a smile, and continued to entertain the group with stories as they passed into evergreen forests of white and green. The group was moving at a brisk pace when Talindra spotted smoke, not from a campfire but from something far larger looming over the tree line. The group decided to check it out, sending Talindra and Kyoko to investigate.

Talindra and Kyoko crept closer to get a better view, Talindra a bit more noise then Kyoko cared to hear as they moved forward silently. As they broke through the brush and snow, a burning cabin was brought into view, two dead bodies lay in the snow their blood pooling. Talindra shushed the shocked Kyoko, as a large brutish humanoid came into view hefting a greatsword in one hand and a strange looking longsword in the other. Talindra drew her bow slowly, only to hear a feral growl to her right. She turned just in time to see a charging bear come roaring down through the brush line.

Kyoko screamed loudly, as Talindra braced for attack. The rest of the group charged to join the fray. But the tale of that battle will be for another day.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Well here we go another session posted, I feel like I accomplished something here. Maybe not but I feel good anyways. Well enjoy. 


North of Quell in the Mountains… in search of the Citadel of Honin Tau:

Talindra braced for the attack drawing her bow and preparing an arrow, while Kyoko screamed for her dear life. Talindra let an arrow fly, stinging the brown bear as it roared charging forward. Kyoko drew her rapier and prepared to do battle as the large humanoid stalked forward both blades ready to draw blood.

The brown bear was within striking range as Talindra dropped her bow and drew her shortsword and Midnight, her magical longsword. Kyoko kept her attention on the bear, the ogre just in sight out of the corner of her eye. Talindra struck first her blades singing as she missed with her shortsword, but hit home with Midnight. The bear roared as it tried to paw Talindra, she evaded the blow, though Kyoko was not so lucky. The bear struck her with an offhand blow, ripping into her shoulder.

In the meanwhile the rest of the group was preparing to move forward when Rhea spotted another brown bear charging towards her, trying to flank her on the right side. She turned drawing Dancer, her masterwork bastard-sword and began preparing True Strike spell. Thev charged on ahead to aid Kyoko and Talindra, while Aust stayed back with Rhea to face the second bear. 

Aust was the quickest and struck a vicious blow with his blade ripping into the bear with a gusto, blood spraying across the snow, steaming. Rhea was busy chanting her spell, and the brown bear turned on Aust but was unable to connect with any of natural weaponry. Aust followed up with another smashing blow and Rhea struck home easily her hand guided by divine power. The bear ripped into Rhea with a fury and mauled the poor drow into unconsciousness, her blood warming the cold snow.

Xenon prepared a spell and cast a Flaming Sphere at the ogre as it moved into melee with Kyoko, luckily Thev had arrived just in time. The ogre was too slow to avoid the flaming sphere and roared with pain. Talindra focused her assault on the brown bear ripping into it with both blades amazingly, the roars becoming yelps of pain. Kyoko confused at whom to attack struck at the bear clumsily, her attack missing the mark. Thev swung his greatsword at the ogre and cut a swath of blood across the brute’s chest. The ogre growled nonsensical curses at the heroes.

Talindra continued her assault against the brown bear, amidst pain from an errant paw slash she was able to bring the bear down and turn her attentions to the ogre. Kyoko focused her rapier against the ogre keeping it off guard, while it tried to cleave Thev in half. Thev evaded the blow and prepared his own strike. Xenon used his arcane skills to launch a flurry of Magic Missiles at the brute, combining the effect with the still present flaming sphere. The combined effect as able to drop the ogre just as Aust finished off the bear he was facing. The group slowly recovered from the vicious melee and started licking their wounds. Thev quickly moved to Rhea’s side and tried to stabilize her by laying his hands upon her. Xenon and Kyoko checked the ogre over and searched the scene for any clues about the attack.

Tom, the talking badger, came out from his hiding spot and proceeded over to Rhea. He gently nudged Thev aside and laid his head on Rhea’s chest. He looked surprised and then proceeded to lay his paws on her heart, a light glow covered her and she opened her eyes, surprised. Her vicious wounds were gone and she was whole once more.

Tom sat up, “Well, well, I was surprised to find that you carry two souls inside you Rhea, very interesting.”

Rhea sat up, “Two souls,” she shook her head, “I don’t understand what you are talking about.”

Tom shrugged, “When I felt your spirit, I felt two intertwined spirits, where there should only be one.”

Tom turned and waddled off to lay down and rest, he was done with the conversation it seemed. Rhea stood slowly, with Thev’s help. The rest of the party searched the scene and found a few items of note. The ogre carried a satchel of gold and silver coins; he also carried a masterwork greatsword and a well-crafted longsword with a black hilt and a sharp edge. Kyoko was intrigued by the blade and began to look it over quizzically.

She muttered aloud, “I wonder if this blade is magical?”

“Well of course I am, miss, and I thank you for freeing me from the hands of that beast,” the blade replied with a sharp male voice.

Kyoko nearly dropped the longsword; “You can talk?”

“Of course I can, and I thank you for your assistance, how may I be of service?” the blade replied.

Kyoko turned to Aust, “Yes I think it is magical, and I think you can benefit more then I can, Aust,” she handed the blade off to Aust.

Aust held the blade with wonderment, “A talking sword, this is amazing. Do you have a name?”

“I am Blak-Fang, and what is your name lord?”

“I am Aust Melliamne, pleased to meet you Blak-Fang,” Aust felt quite strange to be speaking with an inanimate object.

Kyoko perked up at the name, “Did you say Blak-Fang,” she paused, thinking upon her extensive bardic knowledge, “I have heard that name before. A knight named Jander Hansil once used a blade called Blak-Fang against a dragon, but the name escapes me. It is said Jander was never heard from again though.”

“Vorgrimm, a shadow dragon dwelling in deepest Aunarauch. I was created to best him, but Jander failed. I will not fail a second time. When do we leave for the Dragon, Aust?” Blak-Fang replied with earnest.

Aust blinked, “Well I am currently involved in a quest as it is, Blak-Fang to find a citadel occupied by forces of shadow.”

“I see, well that sounds like an honorable quest, I will aid you as best as I can Lord Meliamne, but hopefully we may return to destroy Vorgrimm once and for all.”

Aust nodded to the blade and carefully placed it in his sheath. The rest of the group gathered their things and returned to their horses. The bodies were buried, with much protest by Xenon. He wanted to leave them as a symbol to any pursuers, but Thev vehemently declined. The group continued along the trail through the snowy mountains for the next two days without any event and arrived at the small village of Cormonth, finally a warm bed and a home cooked meal could be had if they could find hospice.

The party decided to rest their laurels at the Sleeping Bear inn, a quaint little inn, with a small staff and one large community sleeping room. Thev, Rhea, and Aust decided to take a rest in the back while the others stayed up front in the ‘lobby’ and rested by the fire. 

Kyoko decided to go to the back room to rest, the long days of travel were bothersome and had done a number on her hair. She proceeded to prune herself in the back and make herself presentable while Thev sat silently thinking. Rhea looked over at him curiously, “Thev are you well?”

Thev sighed, “I am fine,” although he obviously wasn’t.

Kyoko perked up, “Listen Stone-face, it is obvious you have a problem, might as well spill the beans.”

Rhea nodded in agreement; “I am listening Thev if you want to speak.”

Thev nodded, “I have just been thinking about the events that have been happening, from that first time we met till now. All this time I have searched for those men that ambushed my companions and I. It seems that every closer I get, the farther away my goal seems. I just get the feeling I have not made a difference in making peace with the spirits of my fallen comrades.”
Rhea sighed, “Thev you have been a stalwart companion and a good friend, do not doubt yourself, we will see this through to the end. I am sure your allies and friends are proud of the path you have chosen.”

“It isn’t like you are a failure Stone-face, just need to lighten up some, smile every century or so, “ Kyoko added.

Thev shook his head, “I understand that, but I have been thinking about other things, the attack on the courthouse, the assassin. Things in my mind, some of the pieces do not fit right. It just seemed like maybe the assassin was sent to kill me.”

Rhea shook her head, “Why would they want you dead? I mean it was pretty obvious that I was an easy scapegoat.”

Kyoko blinked, “Well think about it Rhea, you were most likely to be sentenced to death, why kill you. If you were a scapegoat then why even bother, I have to agree with Thev in that happenstance. Thev you said something about an ambush, can you tell me about it?”

Thev nodded, “I do not remember much, it all happened so fast. I was travelling with my sword-brothers on our way to Quell to assist with the goblin raids and put an end to their depredations, and hopefully get the turquoise trade flowing once more. We were about a day’s ride north of Franick, where I met Rhea, when the ambush hit us. It was fast, the goblins moved quickly, backed by magic. Magical webbing entangled my brethren arrows flew quickly, it was madness.”

Rhea nodded, “Yes the scene was quite grisly when I went to inspect it several hours later.”

Kyoko nodded, “Do you remember anything else?”

“There was so much going on, I took an arrow in the chest and tried to aid Sir Lanholm, my mentor but he bade me to get to safety and to seek help. It is our code not to abandon our brothers, unless ordered, but it was a tough command to comply with,” he pauses thinking, “there were men as well, I fled at that point. They were dark men, well armed but I remember something, a crescent moon, a blood tear…” he growled trying to draw out the repressed memories.

Kyoko was startled, “The symbol of Lathos, the Crescent moon with the Blood teardrop. Rhea I think the assassin was after Thev, but why, why would they kill your comrades and try to finish you off as well?”

Rhea could only shake her head and comfort her distraught friend; the night would be long indeed.


Meanwhile out in the lobby the rest of the heroes rested enjoying quiet conversation with the innkeeper and amongst themselves. The night was passing along slowly when a stranger entered the inn, covered in snow and grime from travel. From his bearing he appeared to be a knight, a warrior. He was an older man, yet his hair had not yet grayed. He wore a black cloak over black chainmail, with a white shirt over the chest. The white shirt bore the symbol of the Black Horn, the same knightly order as that of Thev.

Talindra blinked curiously at the knight as his careful gaze swept the room. She turned to Aust and whispered in his ear, “Isn’t that the same symbol that Thev has, for the Knights f the Black Horn.”

Aust nodded in agreement not sure what to make of this stranger; he glanced warily at Xenon who was busying himself with some research by the fire. Aust glanced back at the knight and decided to excuse himself to go speak with Thev.

The knight gave a curt nod to Talindra, “Tis a bad evening to be out and about, the snow has come early this year, milady.”

Talindra replied, “I can agree,” slightly nervous, “but that is a traveler’s lot to brave the elements.”
The man nodded, “Well met milady, I am Josiah second scion of the Knights of the Black Horn. I apologize for my appearance, but I have been traveling many long days and nights in search of my wayward brethren.”

Talindra nodded, “Pleased to meet you sir, I am Talindra,” she waved to Xenon, “and that is my companion Xenon.”

Xenon perked up at the mention of his name, but only sighed settling back into his research.

“I am pleased to meet both of you, I am hoping you have crossed paths with any my brethren, the Knights of the Black Horn? We had sent an envoy to Quell quite some time ago and they have yet to return or send word of the whereabouts,” he took a seat with a welcome sigh of relief.

Talindra looked curious, “Well one of our companions is a Knight of the Black Horn, by the name of Thev, maybe he can assist you?”

Josiah sat up with surprise, “Thev, Thev Blackmoon, is he here?”

Talindra nodded, “Yes he is, just a moment and we should be able to get him for you,” she took a seat as well slightly relieved.

Aust returned with Thev, followed by both Kyoko and Rhea. Thev was shocked to see Josiah and immediately fell to one knee; “Lord, Sir Thev Blackmoon fourth scion of the Black Horn, I am at your service milord.”

Josiah stood languidly, “I am pleased to have found you Thev, what is the word from your mentor Sir Lanholm?”

Thev looked up slowly, “Sir Lanholm is dead milord, killed in an ambush, I have taken it upon my self to avenge my sword-brethren. And bring their murderers to justice, as in accordance with the Code milord.”

Josiah nodded, “You have done well, but the Order has pressing need of us, you are to proceed with me at once Sir Blackmoon. The times are dark and I grieve for Sir Lanholm, but we must focus on the moment.”

Thev nodded, “Yes milord, but my task at hand, must I break my oath to my fallen comrades, is it so pressing that I may not investigate the purpose of the ambush, and to bring the murderers to justice.”

“I understand your concern, squire, but you do not need to concern yourself with that triviality, the order will see to making good on your oath, for Sir Lanholm. Were there any other survivors of the ambush, Thev?”

Thev shook his head, “No milord, I am the only one, regretfully.”

Josiah nodded, “I see, well I grieve for them as well. Sir Lanholm was a good friend and a stalwart supporter of the Code, he will be missed along with the others.”

Kyoko piped up, “Yes Sir Thanwick and Sir Galtan will both be missed, I suspect, sir knight, I trust they will be given the proper respect for their passing,” a distrustful look in her eye. The names startled Thev; he was confused and was about to speak when Josiah cut him off.

Josiah replied, “Yes of course, and they too will be given the proper respect, they will not have died in vain I suppose. Thev gather your things we must be going, now,” his tone demanding.

Thev looked up and shook his head slowly, “Sir with all due respect I must demand that I stay and by right of the Code avenge the spirits of my allies, of which Sir Thanwick and Sir Galtan were not among.” He stood, “And now I must wonder just what you intend for me, milord.”

Kyoko smiled inwardly, her woman’s intuition had seen a chink in the honest knight’s armor. She was not sure why but she did not trust him, not one bit. She watched as Thev took a step away from Josiah, as everyone else began to focus on the conversation even more intently.

Josiah grimaced, seeing his mistake; he gave Kyoko a dirty look before composing himself, “I see that you are all quite bothersome enemies. It seems there is no stopping you, and why? For good, for a better tomorrow, you have no idea how deluded you are.”

Thev growled, “Traitor! You have spoken nothing but venomous lies! Why, how have you become so corrupt?”

Rhea placed a restraining hand on Thev, “You best speak quickly,” towards Josiah.

Josiah smirked and took a seat, “What does it matter, what you think, you have been laboring a false pretense that you are capable of stopping us. It is laughable, but I commend you, each and every one of you. But you all show promise.”

Thev growled, “You traitor to the Black Horn! Death is the crime for treachery to the Code, you have befouled the name of the Black Horn, your very presence sickens me.” 

“Traitor, hardly squire. The Black Horn serves a greater good, now. Though were some that were abit too defiant to the internal changes, and of course they were educated or removed. Sir Lanholm was among those too resistant to change and I sense you are as well, like him. It is a pity, you could have served well, and the Shadis Masin will bring a New World of which we cannot fathom. An age of Beautiful Sorrow, the Age of Twilight. He was too resistant to the Golden Path and was dealt with, a pity that you survived, because you have become a vicious liability. I do not pity your fate,” Josiah sat content in his words.

Thev blinked in shock, he had no words with which to retort. He simply turned and went to the common room, before his rage overcame him. 

Rhea gripped Dancer in her hands, “Now ye listen here coward, I am not quite sure what to believe but ye have stepped into something that ye will not walk away from.”

Josiah, “I am a man of honor, if you see it as an honest trade I can provide you with information for my life.”

Aust looked to Talindra, as the whole group exchanged glances quizzically. They finally agreed to allow him to live if he provided answers to their question.

Kyoko spoke first, “What is the Shadis Masin?” her hand on her rapier’s hilt.

“The Shadis Masin is the focus, the source of enlightenment, they are one and many, it is the Shadis Masin that leads the Golden Path, “ he paused, “the Shadis Masin is greater then you.”

Kyoko sneered, “Greater, but not much smarter.”

Xenon added, “Tell us about the Eye?”

“Humph, so it is true you have the Eye. The Eye is the key; it will open the first steps of the Golden Path, to paradise. The Golden Path will burn the evil of the world, and there will be only oneness. Surely you have no qualms with such a noble goal.”

Xenon shrugged, “A religious fanatic, I am not quite sure how much of this rubbish to believe.”

“What reason do I have to lie?” Josiah smiled, “the Golden Path will not be stopped.”
Aust glanced at the rest of the party and decided to go check on Thev while they continued this interrogation. Rhea was at her boiling point, her rage just scarcely beneath the surface of her dark skin. Josiah shifted in his chair and sat quietly, waiting.

Rhea growled, “Enough of ye double talk zealot, ye deserve to die for yer treachery to your order and the Code,” her hand clenching around Dancer.

Josiah nodded, “I have given you information, I only wish to keep my life, surely you have enough honor to do that.”

Rhea shook her head no, “I am not quite sure if we should let you go, you would simply return to kill us.”

“Well that is a funny though, but honestly do you think I came here alone, like I said before your reputations have made you all out to be quite dangerous. I would be foolish to come here alone, wouldn’t I?” he said with a gentle smile.

Rhea looked wary and took a peak through the window, her dark-vision revealing nothing of the ordinary. She motioned for Talindra to look out of another window while she looked out the door. As Rhea opened the door and peeked outside, she was hit quickly with an arrow in her shoulder. The wound was slight but she quickly slammed the door shut as more arrows pounded into the door.


In the meanwhile Thev and Aust were discussing Thev’s growing lack of faith. His world had been smashed everything he had believed in, was becoming a lie. The Black Horn Code had become nothing, what was his purpose then? If not for the careful words of Aust, Thev may have done something rash, but he decided to cling onto that little bit of faith left in his heart.

Just as they had finished their chatting, Aust noticed a figure creeping by the window, then a second. He turned to Thev, who in turn moved to the window and grabbed the second thug through the window. Thev turned to Aust, “Get to the others, quickly!”

Aust arrived just as Rhea slammed the door shut. She ripped the arrow from her shoulder and snarled at Josiah, who could not help but expose a smile. Kyoko and Talindra both drew their weapons, while Xenon prepared some spells. 

Rhea yelled at Josiah, “You had best git now, lest I choose to finish ye here and now!”

Josiah stood, “I hope you all,” he never finished as Rhea opened the door and shoved him out the door, quickly shutting it. In the briefest moments after the door closed, the sound of arrows hitting flesh and a loud thump outside was heard. Soon arrows began to smash through the windows and slam into the door. Rhea grabbed a table and put it up to the door. The poor little inn was under attack.

Thev arrived and dropped the lifeless thug on the ground; “We need to get out of here fast!”

Kyoko turned to the innkeeper, first asking about a back entrance then an axe when the first question was not answered satisfactorily. She handed the axe off to Thev whom in turn used to cut and smash away out of the back as the arrow flurry continued. Aust ran to the back room to grab what supplies he could. Rhea continued to hold up the table until she heard a thump then smelled smoke and burning wood. She dropped the table, as it lit up in flames, more flaming arrows punched through the windows and into the wooden walls. 

Thev cleared an entrance; “We need to go now!”

Kyoko followed him, while both Talindra and Rhea went to grab the rest of their supplies and to check on Aust. The smoke was heavy and fire was growing. They entered the room just in time to see Aust engaged in combat with one of their assailants. Before the others could react Aust took the thug’s head with Blak-Fang and quickly grabbed their remaining items. The trio raced through the burning inn and leapt out the back as it began to collapse in on itself. Rhea turned to the stunned innkeeper and handed him 100 gold pieces then raced off to the stable to get their horses.

In the meanwhile, just as Thev and Kyoko had arrived they saw three thugs fleeing from the stables screaming about a monster. Once they were inside they saw two mangled and crushed bodies with the plucky, lecherous badger Tom sitting by innocently. Before they had a chance to react, Kyoko was struck with two arrows, both minor wounds thanks to her armor, but hurtful none the less. Thev growled as an arrow slipped through his chainmail, piercing his right arm. He pointed a hand at the stable entrance and created a globe of inky darkness, using his inherent tiefling abilities. The rest of the party made it into the stable, and after some quick words, made haste into the night, away from Cormonthor into the surrounding mountains. The night had certainly been eventful.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Well another post, and then after this things well get very interesting. Interesting indeed it would seem. I hope you all enjoy this little post, have fun, and of course there will be more Buttkicking for Goodness in the future. 

North of Quell, somewhere in the mountains:

Thev pulled his horse to a stop as the heroes gently slowed their gallop to a trot. Everyone was alive and accounted, that at least they were sure of. The party proceeded through the snowy mountains, and evergreen forests and made camp in a clearing. Rhea tended to the wounds of her comrades, while Thev and Aust stood guard. The night was chilly, another chance to sleep in a warm bed missed. The party began to settle in, Tom taking a nice warm spot near the rudimentary fire started by Talindra. Kyoko contemplated kicking Tom into the fire, but thought better of it. He may have been a badger, but he seemed to have a few tricks up his sleeve.

She laid back and played her flute while Thev thought over the words that Josiah spoke earlier. The corruption of the Knights of the Black Horn, the dealings with the Shadis Masin, why was all of this centering on himself and his allies, boiled in his mind. Was it fate, which brought him into contact? His companions, they had stayed true even in the face of adversity, all of this brought on them because of himself, it was a heavy burden to carry. Even for a paladin, Thev sighed, not sure which path to follow. He glanced at Rhea, and smiled inwardly. These past few months she had become his closest friend, not that he ever showed it, he had his oaths to abide by, of course. He couldn’t admit how he felt about the enigmatic drow, maybe it was better that way, seeing he was a hunted man. His other companions were close to him as well, even if their faults brought them short of the code of the Black Horn, they were all good people. Even Xenon, in his own arrogance showed some, albeit tiny, amounts of compassion and seemed to work in their best interests. For how long remained to be seen.

Aust gently cleaned his blade and conversed with Blak-Fang on a number of various matters from combat to past opponents. They seemed perfect for each other; they both enjoyed fighting and combat. Kyoko continued to play her flute and relax, still contemplating whether to kick Tom into the fire or not. Talindra once satisfied with the fire decided to go and clear their tracks, Rhea followed wanting to be useful and to hopefully avoid the forces that attacked them in the village.

Talindra and Rhea walked through the forest covering their tracks in the snow, noticing Tom trotting up behind them to join them. The incorrigible had a smirk on his face, that seemed to only hint at the strange twisted sense of humor in that furry skull of his. 

Talindra sighed, “This has been quite an adventure, and we have not even arrived at the citadel yet.”

Rhea chuckled, “Aye, never a dull moment for us. Not that I would have minded sleeping on a soft bed and having a warm blanket about me. Sleeping on the snow is quite bothersome.”

“I have to agree with you there, I enjoy the outdoors as much as the next ranger, but this cold is just a bit much for me,” Talindra spoke shivering.

Tom laughed, “You mortals, always complaining, it isn’t like you can’t make it through.”

Rhea sighed, “Not everyone can be as saintly as you are Tom,” she replied sarcastically.

Talindra gave Tom a not quite so trustful glance, “So why is it that you can talk Tom? I mean, are you a mage?”

Tom laughed, “No I am a badger.”

“I mean really, badger’s do not talk,” she continued, “not unless they have been enchanted.”

Tom snorted, “Have you ever spoken with a badger before?”

Talindra paused, “No.”

Tom smiled still following, “Then how do you know.”

Talindra hissed, “Why am I arguing with a badger, and why did you follow us anyway?”

Tom smiled, “I wanted to talk to Rhea about the second soul in her body. When I channeled my powers through her, to heal her I could feel two very distinct souls in her body. Although the second is dormant, not sure why though.”

Rhea shook her head; “I do not understand what you are saying? A second soul, inside me, why me? How could something like this happen?”

Tom shrugged as much as a badger could shrug, “I don’t fathom the ways of gods and man I just know what I felt. It was a Mauroth Tausoth soul, a lost race. Strange to find one of those in this day and age.”

Rhea blinked and stuttered in her steps, “I am not quite sure what you are talking about Tom. How could you possibly know all this? I mean you may be a talking badger, but…” she trailed off confused.

“So you are saying, there is this Mauroth Tausoth soul inside of Rhea? What is a Mauroth Tausoth?” Talindra countered.

Tom thought for a moment, sitting on his hind legs tapping his head with his furry paws. He smiled with a wink and there was a bright flash as Tom changed shape right before their eyes. His size growing tall and slender about Rhea’s stature in size and build. His fur disappeared into dark black smooth skin and his face became feminine and enchanting. His hair long and silvery, he looked every bit a drow except for a long black monkey like tail swishing about slowly. Tom’s new form smiled, dressed in a long diaphanous gown; “This is a Mauroth Tausoth, the lost ones.”

Both Rhea and Talindra stared in amazement, unable to utter a word at the display of sorcery. What kind of creature was Tom, a playful wizard, a demon, or a demigod as he has so playfully mentioned at times? His knowledge and power were far beyond a badger to be sure. 

Rhea was still in disbelief, “Impossible it was a dream, wasn’t it?”

“So you have seen them, I thought you had,” Tom replied, “this has become very interesting indeed.”

Rhea nodded, “In a dream I visited their world, a city of crystal. The crystal glowed, and they had ships that flew in the sky. It was a place like nothing I had ever seen. And the people there, they looked like you, Tom. I was not sure how I had arrived there; it was a strange vision. But I could not believe it would be real. What does it mean?”

Tom smiled, “That is what we intend to find out yes?” His form reverted back to his badger self, and the trio continued on in silence. Rhea thinking of the ramifications of the events and Talindra trying to soak in the elements of the conversation. They returned to the camp and decided to get rest, Thev took the first watch, while the rest went off to sleep. Xenon and Talindra stayed up to talk and go over a few details from the night’s events.

Xenon sat and poured over his spell-book barely acknowledging Talindra’s presence. Talindra sat for a moment in silence waiting for Xenon to show a sign that he noticed her before simply speaking aloud, “Xenon could we talk?”

Xenon thumbed to a page to study a spell, “What do you want to talk about Talindra?” he sighed, slightly annoyed.

Talindra tossed some tinder into the fire, “I have been thinking about some things, about the Eye, about our current mission, and about Rhea,” glancing nervously towards Rhea, as she slept.

Xenon sighed, “Will this take long,” he turned the page, “I do have spells to prepare in case our enemies decide to come hunting us in the night.”

Talindra scowled, “This is serious, I just learned that Rhea has some kind of second soul in her body, not sure what it is, besides the name. The mauroth tausoth, you ever heard that name before?”

Xenon sighed, “If I said yes would you go away and sleep and leave me be?”

Talindra hissed, “I am being serious, do you think this is something we should talk to Owen about?”

“Fine, I can see you are being earnest. As much as it pains me, I will humor your request. He gave you a ring yes, one that allows mental communication over any distance?”

Talindra nodded, fingering the plain silver ring on her left hand. She touched it lightly then began to concentrate, “Owen, Owen can you hear me?” she thought.

There was silence for a moment, “Ah, Talindra, was not expecting to hear from you so soon, is everything well?” Owen’s mental voice replied. “Ah and Xenon as well, good evening to both of you, well morning now I must say.”

Talindra looked surprised concentrating on the ring and her own mental voice, “The same to you Owen, I have a few questions, if you have time?”

Owen replied, “Why of course, what can I help you with?”

“I just had an encounter with a strange badger named Tom, he talks you know. Well he seemed to say that Rhea, the drow female, had a second soul in her body, a mauroth tausoth, do you have any idea what he could have been talking about?” Talindra questioned, nervously rubbing her hands.

“I am not quite sure what this Tom means by that, but possibly Lucas may have an idea his knowledge is abit more thorough then my own. How is the drow doing, has she had any ill effects from this second soul, as this Tom claims, inside her, “ Owen replied quizzically.

“Not that I can see,” she replied.

“Hmm, Talindra,” a second voice replied, Lucas’ voice, “you said the mauroth tausoth, that is interesting.”

Xenon smirked inwardly, “I take it you are aware of them old man?”

“Well I have done study in various areas of arcane study, I have stumbled across this name a few times in my work. From what I have gathered, the mauroth tausoth were an ancient race of what can be best called proto-elves, they are not true elves, but a very distant and distinct off-shoot, a progenitor species possibly. Though I suspect they were something else all together. Not much else is written about them and few, if any of their structures or artifacts have survived, which leads me to believe that they were wiped out in a cataclysm. I am not certain, though I have come to the conclusion that the Eye is connected to this race of beings, and may open up some clues to their existence and possibly insight into Rhea’s condition,” Lucas sighed slightly.

Talindra nervously nodded, “What should we do then Lucas?”

Xenon sighed, “Isn’t it obvious my half-elven friend, we should make haste to this citadel. The Citadel of Honin Tau I would believe as Lucas does is connected to the Eye, which in turn is connected to the mauroth tausoth. I am sure this all boggles your mind, so simply leave these pursuits of higher thought to more astute minds, and focus on tracking and setting fires,” he turned smiling to Talindra.

Talindra hissed, then continued her mental speech, “Lucas I have a quick question, how does Rhea know you, she seemed to know exactly who you were back in Quell at the festival have you two met before?”

Lucas paused for a moment, “Not that I am aware of, I have never seen her before though her manner seemed very familiar, don’t you think Owen?”

Owen replied, “I know what you are thinking Lucas, and that is an absurd thought, I am not even going to humor it.”

Talindra furrowed her brow, “Well it just seemed odd and now that I think about it, there is a picture in the Beltaine manse that resembles you Owen, and well on one occasion I think I heard Thev say that you were Rhea’s father. I didn’t think she wanted that to get out though, and Thev quickly went silent.”

Xenon sighed, “Ha! It seems that Owen your wayward daughter has been found though a half-elf she is no more, but a drow, such a delicious irony. Amusing to say the least.”

Lucas laughed, “I told you Owen, the clues are insurmountable, I could tell that mischievous girl anywhere, it seems after all these years she has been found.”

Owen replied, “Well I am glad she is found, although how she came to be a drow is beyond me, but if what you say is true then I am pleased. Though alarmed that I had not a moment to properly introduce myself, I am happy she is alive,” his mental voice full of emotion, “she is all I have left, of my family. Keep her safe Talindra, and you as well Xenon.”

Talindra replied, “That shall not be a problem Owen, I think Thev has kept her safe for some time now. He wouldn’t dare let anyone harm her; they seem to have a firm bond of friendship. Though that does not explain your picture in the Beltaine manse Owen.”

Owen replied with a fatherly tone, “And who might this Thev be, hmm?”

Talindra laughed, “He is a paladin and a tiefling and a firm stout friend, you need not be worried.”

Xenon echoed her statement, “Yes stout and strong, what he lacks in the mental disciplines he makes up in brawn and,” a belabored sigh, “goodness.”

Owen sighed, “As far as the Beltaine family is concerned I was born Owen Vanten Beltaine, but left the family in my youth. I was not one for staying in a single place; my heart belongs on the roads of travel. But in the intervening years I have learned that my family has had less then scrupulous dealings with dark forces, among them these elusive Shadis Masin. I have no need to bring my presence to the fore, although I am by birth and blood Beltaine, I do not claim the name.”

Talindra nodded, “That would make Rhea a rightful heir to the name then wouldn’t it?”

“That is correct Talindra,” Owen replied.

Talindra smiled, and relaxed, her curiosity for the most part satiated. Xenon laid back as the two of them shared a blanket for warmth. The snow fell softly upon the heroes as they drifted to sleep, the mental conversation had been draining for both Talindra and Xenon, before he feel to sleep he kissed Talindra lightly on her forehead and let the morning come. At least they had survived another night.

Over the next two intervening days the party took a wide circuitous route to avoid any enemy patrols, as they blazed a trail through the mountains towards the citadel of Honin Tau. The party had nary an encounter besides the occasional wild animal. The group was cold and miserable though, winter travel, in the mountains was not especially fun, nor glamorous. By the third day from the map Xenon had received from Hadrian, his patron, the party was about a day’s travel at most.

The group had come to a small clearing in the snowy evergreen forest and decided to rest before pressing on in the morning, in search of the citadel. The party was weary and frozen, and some quite miserable. Tom entertained the group as best as he could with his lowbrow humor while Rhea and Thev went to scout around their camp to make sure it was safe. The forest was old and the trees grand, untouched by the grandeur of civilization.

Rhea and Thev stalked through the forest, until they reached a ridge, about a mile north from their camp. The ridge was actually the edge of a large crater though smoothed out over the centuries with pillow-like white snow filling the interior. Inside the crater towards the northernmost side was a structure, a fortress or citadel of some type. The walls were forty or so feet high, but on its four massive walls had collapsed. There was smoke wafting out from three different fires, which lit the structure up like a beacon.

Rhea turned to Thev, “I think we found it, and a not a moment too soon.”

Thev nodded, “I agree let’s get back to the others and quickly.” The duo quickly made their way back to the camp, planning a possible assault since it seemed that the forgotten citadel, was not so quite forgotten. They arrived back at the camp and explained what hey had seen, the party was elated, and their mission was nearly over. They all sighed a breath of relief when Aust noticed shadows moving in the woods; he turned to Talindra who also noticed the movement.

Aust grimaced, “We are not alone, I see movement lots of movement.”

The party began grabbing their weapons and preparing for conflict as the shadows and figures slowly stopped. One of the figures approached the camp, a tall willowy figure dressed in a drab white cloak, and he withdrew the hood to reveal an elven face. He smiled as he approached his palms up, a sign of peace. The group was still wary, and kept their weapons close to them, not wanting to let their guard down. The Elf had wild black hair about shoulder length, his eyes a pale silver, and his skin was swarthy, but not overly dark.

He smiled and spoke in lyrical Elven towards Aust, “Welcome brother, we of the Li’nai’ken mean you no harm. Unless you claim allegiance to the miscreants who have taken residence in the citadel to the north.”

Aust shook his head no, “We do not, brother,” he replied in Elven, “they are our enemy, we claim no allegiance to them or their ilk.”

The elf nodded, “I see, I am Ki’nida, leader of this band, we claim these mountain forests as our domain, you passed into them a few days back. We have followed your progress and I have yet to see anything that alarms me as out of the ordinary with your troop.”

“Thank you, I am Aust, we meant no disrespect, but we were not aware that you claimed this land,” Aust replied, “we seek only to find the Citadel of Honin Tau, and then we shall be on our way.”

Ki’nida thought the words over for a moment, “Well, then we should be friends and not enemies” he waved his hands and twenty of his elven companions moved into view from the surrounding shadows and trees. “My men, we are on a hunt this night, to hopefully remove the humans from our holy place once and for all this night. You seem to have quite a few warriors at the ready if you could assist us; we would be in your debt. You aid us; good brother Aust and your companions will have safe passage in our lands. A bond I shall not break upon pain of death.”

Aust smiled, “Then our aid you can have, hopefully we can be of assistance.”

Before Ki’nida could reply Rhea spoke up, “Yes it would be a show of good fortune and brotherhood to work together, despite our differences,” as she drew back her hood, revealing her drow visage. “We will assist in anyway we can brother Ki’nida.”

Ki’nida leapt back drawing his longsword, the other elves in his band mimicking his actions. Plenty of murmurs of hatred and curses were uttered. Ki’nida glared, “A drow, curse you witch, you will not stand for long in this place. Aust, have you willingly traveled with such a foul creature, or has she bewitched you,” he said warily to Aust.

Aust glanced at Rhea, “She… she is a worthy ally and friend. Despite her drow features she is of good heart and a worthy companion, I trust her implicitly. She has proven herself a hundred times over a worthy ally, that any of my companions can attest to.”

Ki’nida glared at Rhea but sheathed his blade, “I will trust your judgement, brother Aust, hopefully she holds true to your words.” His men followed his motion, sheathing their blades, though many are not happy with doing so. And most eye her with hateful suspicion. Rhea simply sighs and draws her hood up, but stays silent.

After those few tense moments, Ki’nida begins to explain his plan of attack, hoping for suggestions from the party. After a brief overview of the terrain, the party devises a plan. Kyoko has the brilliant idea of causing an avalanche on the north side, which will hopefully smother most if not all of the warriors. The group is pleased and decides to split their forces with half of the Li’nai’ken forces staying on the northern ridge to rain down death on the men in the citadel while the party and the remaining elven warriors assault the citadel via the collapsed wall. Hopefully everything goes off without a hitch.

The war party, the elves and our intrepid heroes, move into position. The party along with the Li’nai’ken stalk slowly across the snowy crater floor towards the citadel, they approach within sixty feet of the citadel and wait patiently for the second half of the war party to make their move. They do not wait long as thunderous horn is sounded, then a rumbling, a great rumbling of snow crashes down the side of the northern ridge and washes over the northernmost wall. Screams are heard before the avalanche plows through the walls crushing any its path. The party and elves rise up and move to attack. So far so good, it seems.

Rhea kept her eyes open before spotting Sevak standing on a large statue; he leapt down to face the invading war party. The elves fanned out to attack as arrows from heaven poured down on the frantic warriors inside the citadel. It was brutally ugly, but very efficient; this would not be a good night for Sevak and his allies. Aust waded into the fray, Blak-Fang in hand parrying and slicing pitiful warriors left and right. Xenon stood back and prepared his favorite spells, Mage Armor and Cat’s Grace. Rhea charged towards Sevak once more to best the drow in battle, Talindra following Rhea’s lead. Kyoko drew her rapier and stalked into the fray her blade dancing not as well as Thev or Aust but enough to keep the enemy warriors at bay.

Rhea engaged Sevak in battle the two meeting in a clash of swords and fury, while Talindra flanked the vicious drow. Sevak struck first stabbing his rapier into Rhea’s chest, missing with his dagger though. Rhea reeled and spun her bastard sword finding its mark, but the blow being slight as Talindra flanked Sevak dealing a vicious slash with Midnight, her magical longsword. Sevak growled and dipped low he slashed Rhea once again evading her swings with a flurry of rolls prepared to take on both Talindra and Rhea. Talindra swung her blades while Rhea stepped back to prepare True Strike, uttering prayers to the Dancer. Talindra struck her mark twice dealing serious wounds to Sevak. Sevak was torn but tried to finish Talindra off, then Rhea. He slashed Talindra but the wound was slight. It was too late, Rhea dove into the fray her blade guided by divine forces, and she slashed through Sevak sending him screaming to the afterlife.

In the meanwhile Aust and Thev were chopping their way through the warriors with ease, Aust putting his Cleave abilities to good use. As the two warriors overpowered the men, two Knights of the Black Horn charged over the snow from the avalanche followed by a cloaked figure. Aust and Thev finished their respective opponents and clashed with the knights. The battle was vicious neither giving quarter, nor asking for any either. Xenon finished preparing a shield spell after unleashing magic missiles on an unsuspecting warrior. Aust was the first to raw blood, slashing across the Knights chest drawing blood. While Thev was having a tough time trying to fight one of his own, a Knight of the Black Horn, despite the deathly serious nature of the battle, he was torn. The cloaked figure unleashed magic bolts at Talindra pounding her, but she still stood. Kyoko moved to engage another nameless warrior dueling for life.

Aust sustained a quick slash across his left arm as he slashed the knight again across the chest, evading a clumsy strike. He impaled the Knight with a roar as went into a frenzied rage, the Knight screamed as he died. Thev struck a powerful blow on the knight attacking him, hoping he would yield. While the cloaked mage launched magic bolts at the Xenon, which were deflected by his Shield spell, Xenon grinned arrogantly. The lone corrupted Knight of Black Horn yielded to Thev’s demands and dropped his greatsword. The cloaked mage turned to flee, but was struck down by arrows from the Li’nai’ken as the battle came to an end. The battle went better then expected, much better.

The party cleaned up their wounded as the Li’nai’ken gathered there own, with a curt nod and salutation they departed into the snowy night. The heroes had once again carried the day. Of course the looting of the bodies began as well. Xenon gathered a warded spellbook and a ring of protection from the mage, while Rhea kept Sevak’s dagger and handed Kyoko Sevak’s enchanted drow-made rapier. Talindra took his Sevak’s chainmail, of even manufacture and the group sat down to heal and prepare their next step.

The interior of the Citadel courtyard was at the moment littered with dead bodies and snow. Towards the main structure along the eastern side there were two large statues of elven warrior, each statue about twenty feet tall. They flanked a raised dais that leads up to massive ten-foot high double doors with a red eye painted on them. What lays within they can only fathom. A story for another winter eve I suppose.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

The Citadel of Honin Tau in the early Morning:
Thev grunted as he looked over the Knight of the Black Horn, his arms bound kneeling in the snow by the fire. He couldn’t help but feel shame, never in the history of the Black Horn had such events transpired. The Black Horn had been corrupted, and were now nothing more then pawns for these devious albeit mysterious Shadis Masin. The Knight was young, not much older then himself, but a zealot to the cause; he had the Black Horn penchant of loyalty, but not the heart of the Code. The sun was still a ways off from rising over the eastern crags and shedding light on the citadel and the snowy crater it lied in. Thev sat down pondering what to do with the traitor, and how to do it while preserving the honor of himself and the Black Horn. Even if he were possibly the last left to follow the Code, he would not falter not now when his friends and allies needed him the most. The other party members could sense his dark mood and avoided the brooding tiefling, allowing him his space. Thev sighed, at a loss of what to do and simply glanced at the knight, unsure of how to handle himself.

Thev walked over to the silent knight, and kneeled, “What is your name?”

The knight barely acknowledged Thev’s presence, “My name,” he paused, “I am Jolin Nasad, third scion of the Knights of the Black Horn.”

“And what is your purpose here, Sir Nasad?” Thev replied his red eyes flaring.

The knight was silent; he kept his eyes locked with Thev’s but did not reply. He simply shifted slightly in the snow to adjust his seating. The rest of the party watched with concern, unsure of how Thev would handle himself.

Thev growled, “You will not answer, I see. You have the will of the Black Horn, but not the heart, nor the Code. Why have the Black Horn chosen this dark path, why have they forsaken the code?”

The knight bowed his head, “If you intend to kill me then get it over with, coward. I will not answer your questions, I am no traitor to the cause.”

“Liar! You betrayed my brothers, you and your fallen brethren; they betrayed my companions, Sir Lanholm, and the Code. You have not the honor to speak in such a derisive tone, nor will I allow it,” Thev was tempted to reach for his blade but stayed his hand. “I will not concede the code, I am done with you traitor, I wash my hands of you, and leave your fate to the justice of the Li’nai’ken. I am sure they will decide a proper punishment,” he turned and took a seat a good ways away from the party.

Kyoko during the discussion had slipped off into the snowy wastes, hoping to find the elves that had so graciously helped them earlier. It did not take long though for them to find her, they had been watching from some distance away, to make sure the party was safe and to possibly see what business they had at the citadel. Kyoko was able to convince the elves to assist her in the simple matter of taking the human knight into their custody to dispense justice as they saw fit.

Meanwhile back at the camp the party kept watch of the knight and prepared for the coming morning. When Kyoko eventually returned, the party began to plot on what to do with the knight, hand him over to the Li’nai’ken or dispense with him right away and move on.

Kyoko smiled, “Well I say we give him one last chance to speak?”

Talindra nodded, “He didn’t say much of anything before to Thev that was useful.”

Aust nodded, “I say we number him among the dead, he is our enemy after all and would have no qualms with doing the same to us.”

Rhea nodded, “Aye, lest we just finish him off, and focus on entering the citadel.”

Kyoko sighed, “I agree he would kill us, but think of Thev, old stone face is trying to preserve what little decorum there is left. I say we respect his wishes and hand him over to the Li’nai’ken,” she said wiggling her tail.

Little did anyone know that the simple movement of Kyoko’s tail was a sign for the Li’nai’ken to once again make their presence known in the citadel courtyard. The elves sprang from the darkness into the light not armed but surprising nonetheless. Ki’nida stepped forward once more as the leader of the elven warband. The party was shocked and slightly on edge, but after the few tense moments the party came to their senses and handed the prisoner over to the elves. Kyoko couldn’t help but respect the knight’s resolve even if he did serve a twisted cause. He was stalwart and true to the end.

After the fierce battle and the tense events afterwards the party relaxed and rested until the sun rose in the east, casting first light on the weary adventurers. The party gathered their things and proceeded to attempt to open the citadel, and explore the contents within. Once all of the preparations were made, the party moved towards the raised dais that lead to the large double doors emblazoned upon which was a red eye.

Xenon drew out the crimson red Eye, and slowly approached the door. As he approached the Eye began to glow with a fierce brilliant red light, and the door shimmered slightly. The closer he approached the more the gem glowed, until the whole citadel courtyard was awash with brilliant crimson red light, a slight humming very apparent. The party watched with awe and fear as Xenon placed his hands on the door and his hand simply passed through the door as if it were water. The party followed him up the steps and crowded around Xenon as he continued to push both of his hands through the door, then eventually just stepped through the door as if were only water or air. The party exchanged strange glances and followed the chilly winter morning biting at their exposed skin. 

The party passed through the doorway and came out through a crystalline archway in a dark glade, the trees in the forest were massive dwarfing the party, the trees stood nearly 300 to 400 feet in height if measured. The glade was awash with twilight and the air was pleasant and temperate, not the numbing cold they had seen in Cormyr northern mountains. As the last of the party passed through the archway, the portal closed shut, the Eye lost its wonderful glow, returning to its normal state. 

Xenon smiled, “I do believe we are inside the citadel, though inside maybe misconstrued as outside. From my reckoning, this is elsewhere, though I am not quite sure where elsewhere is.”

Thev blinked, “Are you saying we are inside the citadel? This looks slightly large to be inside a building.”

Kyoko whistled, “The Citadel of Honin Tau, the Citadel of Freedom in the old elven tongue. It seems to have more surprises then we had imagined. Xenon can we use the Eye to get back to where we came from?”

Xenon turned and approached the blue crystalline archway with the Eye in hand, but nothing happened. He shook his head no; “From my best guess this archway must have a different key, to open the portal hopefully back from where we came from. Whatever that key is I can only fathom, it seems my companions we are stuck here, wherever we are, for the time being.”

Aust grumbled, “I don’t like this one bit.”

Talindra sighed and looked around keeping her senses open. She was the first to spot movement ducking in and out between the trees. A small figure and humanoid in appearance. Talindra turned to the others; “I see something moving out between the trees, stay alert.” The figure stopped moving and slowly approached, keeping to the bushes.

Thev growled, “Never a dull moment,” his eyes glowing red with demon inspired power.

The approaching figure appeared to be a child, a young girl of elven descent, particularly drow descent, but she had soft lavender eyes and a black monkey tail, to distinguish her as something as of yet not encountered. The child smiled briefly from behind a bush but ducked down after seeing Thev.

Talindra laughed, “I think you scared her Thev, she is just a child.”

Thev shrugged calming himself, “Well I didn’t know, I thought,” he sighed, “you sure she is alone?”

Talindra nodded, “Come here little one, what are you doing out here in the forests, alone?”

The little girl poked her head up and came forward with a smile, looking curiously at the band of strangers armed to the teeth. Yet she showed the childish curiosity that overpowered her initial fear as she walked towards Talindra, “Koli masu nahi?”

Talindra blinked at the young girl’s speech, “Umm does anyone speak that language?”

Aust replied, “Not offhand, never heard of it,” his reply was mirrored by the rest of the party. It should be noted that with the events of the battle Tom, the one being who might have understood the child was still watching the horses back in the northern mountains of Cormyr outside of the crater. The party conferred and tried to make sense of the young girl’s language and manner, she seemed enamored by Talindra and intrigued by Kyoko who had a tail, not a monkey-like tail but a tail nonetheless. Rhea was an oddity to her though, Rhea had similar appearances to the girl, but no tail. Needless to say for a few moments the party was stumped.

After a few moments the party discovered that the young girl new some rudimentary Elven, and that they could communicate. They gleaned from her that her name was Mali and that she was a mauroth tausoth. Mali lived in a city not far from where they were called Sivael, and that she could take them there. She referred to the party as Out-worlders, and seemed to be more curious then afraid of the motley band.

We shall close there, saving the wonders of the city for another time…


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

The Outer World, in a forest of twilight:

Thev was puzzled as he looked at the strange mauroth tausoth youth. She was slight in build and had ebon skin with her shoulder length hair in white curls. Her eyes were soft and lavender and she had a beaming smile as she talked to the party as best as she could. Her command of Elven was not the best, but the party was able to get the young girl, Mali, to lead them to her home in the city, she called Sivael.

The band of heroes and their young guide traipsed through the ancient forest dwarfed by the massive trees the loomed over them. The night sky was not visible through the thick natural canopy of branches and leaves hundreds of feet overhead. The party traveled for some time, before reaching a large clearing stretching for miles, they had arrived at the city of Sivael.

The city was a wash of glowing light and crystalline spires. The spires nearly as tall as the massive trees of the forest they had passed through. The city was alive with glowing lights darting from one spire to another; the city was a strange exotic sight of delights. Mali led the party to a large 20-foot diameter crystalline disk embedded in the ground. The party was quizzical about the whole situation, but followed and stood on the disk. For a moment there was noting, then Mali waved her hands, shadowy wisps dancing over the crystal, it then launched into the air. The party was in a word astounded. The disk rose into the air quickly and whizzed by the multitude of crystalline spires with ease and grace, passing large crystalline flying ships, looking like sail boats made of crystal, of varying colors. The disk dipped under a ship, the parties’ reflection quite visible in the red crystalline underbelly of the flying craft. The disk finally came to rest floating next to a balcony. Mali bade the party to exit and step on the balcony. Mali followed the party onto the balcony and the crystalline disk flew away, most likely returning from whence it came. The balcony lead to a high archway with scintillating beads draped across the archway.

The interior was of the same crystal that made up the exterior of the spire, the room was awash with a motley of glowing colors. The floor was covered in various soft pillows, and Mali bade the party to take a seat. She went out of the room apparently looking for someone.

Thev sat down, breaking the silence, “I take it we are not anywhere near Cormyr?”

Rhea nodded, “I have been to this city before, in a dream. But I could not believe this city existed. It is too fantastic.”

Xenon sat with a sigh; “Well I can honestly say that the magic at work here is not totally beyond my comprehension.”

Talindra sat down on a large pillow, quite comfortable, “Well whatever this all is, I am impressed. Just like Tom said, this has become quite the adventure.”

Aust was silent and sat; his eyes belied the amazement in his heart. As he sat Mali returned with an older male native, he was dressed in leather armor and had a sword at his side, he seems as stunned to see the party as they were to see him. He took a moment to gather himself before setting eyes on Rhea, his eyes opening with amazement.

“Why you have returned, just as the elder predicted…” the young man says his tail swishing back and forth excitedly.

Rhea blinked, “What are you talking about?”

The lad blinked, “When you came before, that was not an accident, it must have been fate. The elder said you would return. I am glad it is not a moment too soon.”

Rhea looked confused, “You mean it wasn’t a dream?”

He continued, “No, I remember it very clearly. And now you have returned, just as the Elder said you would, by Serael. Peace may finally to this land.”

The party exchanged strange looks as Rhea continued confused, “Then where is this Elder, maybe she can answer my questions?”

“Alas, I wish she could, nut she has fallen into an undying sleep, shortly after you left this place,” he looks down sadly, “before she entered her sleep she said you would return.”

Xenon listened with mock amusement while focusing his thoughts inward, using the power of the ring given to him by Owen, “Lucas, can you hear me?” he thought.

There was a moment of silence, then a weak voice returned, “Xenon, is that you? I can barely hear you, are you on another plane?”

Xenon furrowed his brow, “I believe so, and I think we found those mauroth tausoth beings your were so enamored with old man. If it is possible I think you should join us to offer any guidance you can.”

Lucas retorted his mental voice faint, “I will see what I can do, I will need time to prepare.”

Xenon shook himself back to the present, to see the group discussing their next plan of action. It seemed that the young lad, was named Kalas and Mali was his sole sibling. The city they were in was the last bastion of his race, the mauroth tausoth. It seemed long ago their race was nearly hunted to extinction by and outworlder named Lathos. Lathos was name already familiar to the party although, they knew him as someone in a myth that had brought freedom from the yolk of a terrible empire of corruption and evil. The city of Sivael although strong, suffered infrequent attacks by the forces of the Shadis Masin, who seemed to be imprisoned in this world with the mauroth tausoth. The heroes decided they need more information before they could act, and Kalas suggested that they should consult with the Lin Tau, a circle of castrated magus whose knowledge was quite in depth in these matters. Kalas offered to arrange an audience with the Lin Tau and the party was more then happy to let him. When Kyoko inquired about the Shield of Lathos and its possible whereabouts, the party had originally gone to the Citadel of Honin Tau to find said shield, he said that it is possible that it lied on the Lost Isle far to the East across the blue waters. He said it was a place that the mauroth tausoth could not go, and beyond their reach. All had died or at least not returned from such a foolish journey. Kyoko looked frustrated, but decided to mull over the brief clues she had.

Rhea sat down and sighed, “Well I guess we must wait until Kalas returns before we can make a decision on what step to proceed to first. I personally believe we should find this supposed second Eye first.”

Talindra nodded in agreement, “I agree with you Rhea.”

Kyoko shook her head no, “We need more information on what is really going on, their story of Lathos conflicts with the stories I have read about him. There may be something larger at work here. If I could just figure it out.”

Thev turned to Aust, “You know right about now, I would take fighting goblins in the sewers then this mess we have gotten ourselves into.”

Aust chuckled, “I agree with you friend, I totally agree.”

Xenon relaxed on a large plush pillow waiting, he looked at his ring nervously is patience stretching to the breaking point. He finally muttered, “Lucas, where are you.”

Before the party could react to his words, there was a flash in the center of the room. As there eyes adjusted to the twilight once more, the enigmatic Lucas once again stood before them. They were breathless once more, and exchanged puzzled glances. Xenon smiled to himself, “Right on time I suppose,” he muttered.

Lucas smiled at Xenon, “I would like to see you travel to a different plane at the drop of a hat, Xenon.”

Xenon snorted, “Well at least you are here.”

Rhea blinked, “Lucas how did you? How did you know we were here?”

Lucas smiled, “Xenon gave me the link I needed, the rest was quite easy for those that know how, although returning is quite another story I am afraid. This realm seems to have a one way conduit, the way out seems to be sealed and purposely so. Leaving will be as difficult for me as it will be for you. I assume you have all come up with a plan.” Lucas sat and drew up his hood over his thin angular clean-shaven face. His graying curly locks contrasting with his bright blue eyes.

Kyoko nodded with suspicion in her eye, “Yes we have, we wait for now until we can have an audience with the Lin Tau. They should provide us with the answers we need to make an educated decision, Lucas.”

Kyoko stood back waiting in the doorway, she never did quite trust Lucas or Xenon, and even now felt that the old man was playing a game she did not enjoy. They both seemed to be focused on the abstract and not on the people, at least in her eyes. She swished her tail in thought mulling over the events of the evening, and what both of them hoped to gain from this current predicament.

Thev, along with Aust waited silently, neither having any real input to add to the current conversation. Thev would have been quite content anywhere else except where he was. He did not quite understand the events transpiring, though he did know that there was a presence of evil at the root. The problem for him, was what could possibly be the evil. The Shadis Masin were evil, he understood that, but there was something else, which he could not place his finger on. It was pervasive and at times haunted him, maybe it was the feeling of uneasiness that he was not getting any closer to bringing the murderers of fellow Knights to justice. Aust was content to shine his blade and converse with Blak-Fang on a number of topics relating to warfare. 

Finally the young lad, Kalas returned with news that the Lin Tau would grant them an audience. The party, along with Lucas followed Kalas onto a crystalline disk. The disk whisked the group upward over the crystalline spires then began to plummet downward in a controlled spiral, spiraling around a glowing lavender crystalline tower. Down towards a vaporous mist. The disk broke through the mist and hovered within a small clearing of bare trees, there was a small pond of crystal clear water at the center of the clearing with a gnarled black tree standing over it. Kalas bade the party to step off and approach the pond.

The party stepped off and entered the cool misty clearing wary, it seemed like there was a rush of whispers all around. Akin to a symphony of crickets, yet far more sinister. The party was nervous and looked around a slight yet stern male voice called out, “Welcome those from beyond our world, we are the Lin Tau.”

“You wish for us to help you?” another older voice called from the darkness.

“We have questions,” Kyoko replied nervously.

“We have answers outworlder, what are your questions?” an effeminate male voice replied.

Aust and Thev both nervous drew their blades and looked around wary. Lucas continued to smile enigmatically listening, while Xenon watched Kyoko parley with voices with a mirthful grin. Rhea listened in silence her hand resting on Dancer’s hilt. Kyoko continued, “We wish to know about Lathos and the Shadis Masin. What can you tell us?”

“We know of these things, Lathos is the butcherer of our people, the Shadis Masin are his agents of destruction against us,” a weaker older male voice retorted.

“I have heard that, but that conflicts with the knowledge we have learned of him. Is it possible that both stories may both be right and wrong?” Kyoko continued her eyes shifting back and forth amongst the mist-covered trees. 

A figure stepped from the tree line towards the small pool. He was short in height and slight in build, a purple robed flecked with crystals billowed loosely across his body. His face was ebon like the rest of his kind his eyes though were a soft red and his hair was long and silk like. He had a soft feminine look, which was further enhanced by his soft smooth voice, “I am Sacha and I believe I may be able to answer to your questions.”

Kyoko lead the group over to the pond and met Sacha halfway, “Thank you Sacha, I am Kyoko, I was hoping you could shed some light on Lathos, and the Shadis Masin.”

Sacha nodded, “Hmm, Lathos he is well known to my people for the evil that he brought against us. It was long ago, when I was much younger; I had only first joined the ranks of the Lin Tau, a novice when he came with his followers. They were as they called themselves, Tel-quessir,” gesturing to Aust. 

Aust nodded, “Elves, it is elven for the people.”

“These elves seemed to be explorers or possibly advance scouts of an army we do not know but they were well armed, but came in peace at first. They arrived from the sky on ships of gold and silver, they were as mystified by us as we were of them. They brought strange ways to our kind; I was among the first to meet with them and with Lathos. He was a kind man with an honest soul I thought, slightly more trusting then I thought a man in his position should be. His closest men were not of his caliber though. They were schemers and plotters; they had the taste of something foreign to my people, ambition. Or maybe it is a natural progression of society to become better then our fellow man,” Sacha paused thinking.

Kyoko nodded taking in the knowledge, “He seems like such a good man, what happened, what caused the change?”

Sacha snapped himself to reality, “I do not know honestly, I have pondered that same question for quite some time. But I do know that his closest agents, they are the Shadis Masin. I do not know the why and how of it, but they somehow tapped into something dark and powerful. It shattered their colony of Shikar, and they were born. There were five in number, scions of destruction and genocide. Valkar the Black-Hearted, general of their undead armies, a dark soul of a warrior and bitter scourge of our people, he was the first to rise up against our people. Followed by the baleful Lansinoon, a mad creature bent on bringing his mad visions to fruition. The beast of shadow and flame, Vorgrimm scoured the eastern lands and destroyed my ancestral home, he was more then he was a beast of epic proportions. And the foul enchantress Soriel Thela destroyed the sacred havens in the northlands and put to death thousands of my kind,” he paused clenching his fist.

Kyoko nodded soaking in all that information, “But you said there were five, who is the fifth?”

Sacha returned his gaze to Kyoko, “He was one of my kind, he is the betrayer, K’thelis.”

Kyoko nodded and thought upon the words, and was about to reply when she heard an explosion overhead, a loud boom and then sudden appearance of crystalline debris falling down through mist. Landing well away from the party but close enough to alarm then. Kalas called for the party to join him quickly; it seemed that the city was under attack. The party rushed towards the crystalline disk and climbed on, but Lucas simply disappeared in a flash of magic.

The party was whisked high up into the sky to see several black crystalline ships, each nearly 100 feet long, assaulting various spires, crewed by undead. Kalas snarled and the disk whipped under the nearest ship then rose up level with the main deck. The heroes dashed off the disk and fanned out prepared to do battle with the gaunt skeletal undead. This particular ship harbored nearly fifteen man-sized undead plus two large brutish zombies. 

Rhea clutched Dancer tightly in her hands and allowed the power of her goddess Eilistraee to pour threw her, forcing most of the undead to flee, unable to face the glory of holiness. Many scrambled over the far edge plummeting down into the mists, with nary a scream. Both Thev and Aust waded into combat hacking those few undead that remained apart, while Talindra knocked an arrow and fired shots into the vicious melee, picking off the vagrant undead with reckless abandon. Xenon used his magic to unleash magic missiles into the fray as Thev and Aust engaged the large brutes. Rhea flanked the large brute facing Thev and they fought bravely trying to bring the undead creatures down. Aust unleashed powerful attacks that nearly crippled the already dead brute, but not before it returned a smashing blow to his right side. He could hear several of his ribs crack under the power of the blow. Thev was doing worse though even with Rhea’s aid the creature hand landed several smashing blows that had Thev coughing up his own blood. As the creature raised its bone axe to slice Thev in twain, Aust finished his own opponent clipping of its leg and then spun and impaled the second creature killing it for the second time, making great use of his cleave ability.

Talindra spied out of the corner of her eye a strange sight, an ebon black ebon winged creature was pulling a child from a spire, no wait, and the creature was pulling Mali. Talindra screamed aloud as the others turned to see the creature fly from the balcony and drops its victim on a one of the waiting ships. It then flew upward high into the night sky. The party watched as it arced up then dove down, Kalas tried to dive but it was too late; the beast crushed him as it landed on the deck of the ship. The party was horrified as the creature growled, dripping greenish saliva. It stood nearly eight feet on the shoulders and had a sleek reptilian allure to it. It crouched low on its four legs its red predator-like eyes scanning the party preparing to attack.

Talindra lashed enraged and swung Midnight, the creature dipped low under her strike and slammed her with a vicious claw across her chest sending her sprawling. Rhea chanted and prepared her blade with true strike, Dancer glowed with holy power. Thev and Aust dashed forward to head of the beast from getting to Kyoko or Xenon who were both preparing spells. Kyoko called upon mage armor and moved into the fray while Xenon launched more magic missiles at the creature. Thev landed a glancing blow, while Aust landed a quick slash across the face. The creature snarled some of its wounds quickly sealing right before their eyes.

The ebon beast read back its wings spreading wide and spit out a spray of a greenish acid over the party. The spray was quick but most of the party was quicker, excluding Thev and Xenon who were both caught amidst the spray and were burned painfully. Talindra rolled to her left and dove in with a quick slash but the beast was still quicker then her slashing blade. Aust followed up with a powerful strike driving Blak-Fang through the beast’s side, opening a wound that would have been mortal on a lesser creature. Thev shrugged off the acid and tried to attack but pain overrode his senses and he could not hit his mark. Rhea moved to strike, Dancer guided by divine forces. Dancer hit its mark and the beast howled in pain, snarling at Rhea. Kyoko flanked the beast and attempted to stab it but once again the creature was much too fast. Xenon summoned a flaming sphere and singed the beast, focusing his magical energies.

Talindra spun and finally landed a vicious slash along its left side even as the gash on the right side healed with terrible speed. The creature dove on to Thev tearing him with a vicious bite sending the mighty paladin sprawling on his back. The weakened crystalline floor gave way and the two crashed through the deck and nearly out of the bottom of the craft. Thev was able to grab a ledge before plummeting hundreds of feet to his death. He clung for dear life as the creature held onto his lower leg snarling. Before the group could react Kyoko dove down through the hole and attempted to impale the creature, but to no avail. She was able to dislodge it though and the beast plummeted far below into the mist spreading its bat like wings at the last moment. Kyoko grabbed the same ledge Thev was on lucky and hoisted herself up; Thev did the same panting.

The group came together on the main deck much worse for the wear and watched as the black ships crewed by undead began to retreat. One of the ships exploded in a fiery ball before getting too far and its remains spewed forth into the mist hundreds of feet below. The party watched grimly as the rest of the undead fled with many captives. 

Kyoko and Aust went down below to see if they could find anything of use and rummaged through the holds looking for anything of value, while dire events were about to take place above them. In their search they found two chests filled with gems of many shapes and sizes. Kyoko through the use of a detect magic spell was able to determine that three of the gems had particularly strong magical power. In the meanwhile, other events were transpiring right above them. 

Thev grimaced and coughed up blood, “This, is horrible... We should…” he could not continue his words before collapsing, his body shaking terribly. The party turned and tried to calm him, but there was nothing they could do. His mouth was eschewing blood with every word and cough. He could not stand and his ebon black skin quickly grew more pallid. Xenon went to the wheel of the ship and with some quick thinking and a bit of luck was able to will the ship with his magical talents towards a spire. The party pulled together and hoisted Thev off of the ship and into the spire, luckily it was a place of healers and many of the wounded had already been brought here for care. Talindra along with Rhea laid Thev down on a cot his eyes glassy and far away. Rhea clutched his hands tightly, tears welling up in her eyes. Talindra watched unsure of what to do, while resting a hand on Thev’s shoulder hoping the paladin would get better any moment.

Thev coughed up blood, “Rhea, come close…” he whispered his health deteriorating right before their eyes.

Rhea leaned in close, “Thev hold on, we can get you through this, tell us what is wrong…” her face awash with tears.

Thev hacked and spoke weakly, “I… I always,” he could not continue blood eschewing from his throat, life draining quickly from the mighty paladin. Rhea clutched his hand tightly screaming for Thev to stay with them. Xenon turned his head, his face was cold and distant, and he was focused on where Lucas had gotten himself to.

But the rest of this story shall be concluded on another night.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

The Crystalline City of Sivael:

Thev reached out into the growing inky blackness, the voices sounded so far away. Mere illusions, lacking any real substance. The only thing that felt real was the pain welling up inside of him. He was torn between worlds, painfully. Something was gripping his hand tightly, something anchoring him in this place. The touch was warm, and pleasing, “Mother…” he said weakly.

Rhea looked down at Thev pleadingly, “Thev… please stay with us… what is happening to you.”

Talindra looked away, she couldn’t stand to see Thev like this, and he was so weak. Xenon was lost in thought not really focusing on the moment and was busy trying to mentally contact Lucas via the silver ring. Just at that point Kyoko and Aust showed up hauling in a large chest full of precious gems and crystals of many sizes. Aust placed the chest down while Kyoko took stock of the situation; it was shocking in the least.

Kyoko broke the silence first, “What the hell happened?”

Rhea replied still gripping Thev’s hands tightly, “I don’t know I think Thev is dying and here is nothing I can do for him.”

Kyoko grimaced and stepped back shocked at seeing the strong paladin in so weak a condition, she turned away. Aust stood by Thev’s side, but could do little more to help the situation. Xenon clenched his fists trying to mentally contact and was about to give up when he suddenly got a reply.

Lucas spoke mentally to Xenon, “I see that the enemy has fled the city, I am quite impressed with their flying ships of crystal.”

Xenon replied, “Well that may be pleasing to hear but we still have a slight problem. I believe our stalwart paladin has turned ill, and the ailment seems to be of a magical nature.”

Lucas replied, “Hmm, give me a moment. I shall be there momentarily.”

Xenon nodded and turned to Rhea, “I do not think there is much more we can do for him. If anything he may slow us down, in his current condition.”

Rhea growled, “Shut up Xenon! I am not going to let Thev die. Not like this.”

Xenon shrugged, but before he could reply Kyoko spoke up, “Not that he would care, look at him, a pathetic waste. I won’t leave Thev behind like this. He may be a stone face but he has a good heart.”

Xenon shrugged once more, “It was merely a suggestion, it seems this ailment of his, it is of a magical nature. I would bet that the ebon creature had something to do with this. Lucas may be able to help more so then myself, he should be along eventually.”

Kyoko growled, “And where is our enigmatic master wizard? Once the action begins he disappears, is that how he intends to treat us? You ask me he isn’t any better then the Shadis Masin, he is trying to play us like pawns. I don’t play other peoples games, I play by my rules!”

With that there was a flash right next to Xenon. Lucas appeared and smiled; “It seems that forces at work in this world have forced our hand. They have made the first move, but if we work quickly we can even the odds.” He walked slowly over to Thev and knelt down, “Hmm, it seems to me that,” he ran his hand over Thev’s face, “yes, Thev is in peril. I cannot stop what is coursing through his body. Whatever is at work here is destroying his soul, and the bonds that tie to his physical frame.”

Rhea blinked, “What does that,” she paused, “can we save him?”

Lucas stood, and muttered a few words then waved his hand as glowing sparks of energy coursed over Thev. Thev then became still, a death-like stillness but he still breathed weakly. “There I have done what I can, he is in a stasis. This should slow the process until we can find a cure for his condition if one exists.” Lucas shuffled over to an empty cot and sat, “I have done all I can.”

Rhea laid her head down on Thev’s chest and cried silently, while various mauroth tausoth healers tended to the paladin as best as they could. Luckily the healers were able to explain a few things for the party. The ebon winged creature as called a “dizra”. The dizra’s acid seemed to have a very detrimental effect to outsiders and not only dissolved their physical form but their soul as well. Luckily since Xenon was only human, he only experienced the physical side effects. But Thev was wasting away very slow now, and time would be of the essence. There was a cure it seemed, in the Cursed City to the east, there was a temple to Serael that had a fountain, the water in this fountain was touched with her divinity, and is said to have powerful healing effects. Course no one in Sivael had been to the Cured City in centuries, but rumors still persisted that it was still there. The party decided to use the small flying ship they had taken from the undead and travel to the Cursed City. Luckily Xenon had figured out just how these ships worked so travel would not be too difficult. Lucas said he would do any repairs needed to the ship and he could have it like new by the morning, of course he also wanted a first hand look at the magic powering these craft.

In the course of the conversation the party also found that three of the gems that Kyoko and Aust had found were a highly magical nature. One was simply called Malaki, a gem great wild magic and could create any number of effects. The other two were ioun stones, one a dusty rose color the other a deep red color. After some deliberation Kyoko decided to keep them all since no one else in the party seemed to want them. It seemed it had been a long night for everyone, and they all just wanted to get some sleep.

Before going to sleep for the night Rhea tried to see if she could make contact with her goddess and possibly understand the events that were transpiring around her. She found a secluded balcony stripped her clothes and danced under the green moon trying to make contact with her goddess.

She danced for many minutes before feeling the surging power of divinity rip through her soul, “My daughter, welcome.”

Rhea nodded slowly to the voice, which had no face, “Mistress I have need of your counsel.”

“Then speak,” she returned, the words vibrating through Rhea’s soul.

“I wish to know of this second soul within me, what has happened to me and her.” Rhea replied slowly in the presence of overwhelming divinity.

“She is an elder, of these people. My lost children, she attempted to travel to a place she could not go, the Lost Isle. It destroyed her; in those last moments I took her soul and placed them in a waiting vessel. Worthy of the monumental task ahead.”

Rhea nodded slowly; “I do not know what you wish me to do?”

“Patience child, in time you will know what to do, but for now you must stay the course. The water is the catalyst in this next transformation, which will take place. You will be reborn, but you must have patience. You must be true to yourself, and to others. For you are your father’s daughter.”

“What will happen to me?” 

“Patience child,” the overwhelming power of divinity had withered away and Rhea was alone once more. She continued to dance inspired by the presence of divinity. The city was awash with varying colorful glows, as it seemed life here was slowly returning to normal.

In the meanwhile in a small room, Talindra and Xenon were sitting in silence. Though they were communicating all the while mentally via their rings. The rest of the party was trying to get some sleep while the two conversed.

Talindra sighed, mentally to Xenon, “So you think we have a chance of finding this water for Thev?”

“There is always a chance, not that I believe in chance. We must not forget that we still need to find a way home that is paramount to our success. I do not know about you, but I already miss dearest Cormyr,” he mused.

“I do too, but we need to address the situation at hand. I mean Thev; we have to help him soon. Hopefully Lucas will be able to help us. I am still slightly angry that he left us. But he did help Thev, or at least bought us some time, “ Talindra replied.

“I am sure he had his reasons, and indeed if you noticed the craft that exploded, I do believe that Lucas was assisting us in his own way. Wizards of his power tend to do things by their own rules. I would not doubt that even now that crafty old man is scheming up something,” Xenon smirked inwardly.

Lucas interjected, “You think so Xenon?”

Talindra blinked, “Lucas, have you heard our whole conversation?”

“Why yes, and I find it quite interesting to say the least. And I apologize Talindra for leaving so quickly, but I felt a great explosion of shadow weave in the city. And I had to go and see what it could be. I would not leave you alone on purpose. Unless there was a need. But even now I can say that my path is not your own, although you will all be going to the Cursed City I will head north to Shikar. There is something there I must see for myself, hopefully once your task is done in the Cursed City, you can join me in Shikar,” he sighed with fatigue from the mental speech.

Xenon thought for a moment, “Always on the go old man?”

Talindra scowled, “You are leaving us again? Why? Come with us I am sure we will need your help! Lucas talk to me!”

Lucas replied with a gentle laugh, “Talindra you have grown much in the last few years, I am sure you can handle the trials ahead of you. You must be strong. While Xenon, there is little I can say that you do not know stay the course my friend. You have a long road ahead of you. I am tired and should get some rest, I will see you all in the morning.”

Talindra sighed and laid her head down on a pillow and tried to get some sleep while Xenon poured over his spellbook and prepared his spells for the next day. The rest of the party rested and prepared for the next day. They would set out for the Cursed City with a crew of brave mauroth tausoth men to hopefully find the water for Thev and possibly exact revenge for the senseless attack against Sivael. Morning came all too quickly, well not so morning, as the world was still awash with twilight. The moon hanging overhead, not a single star in the sky. It was a strange sight for the heroes, who were expecting the morning glow of the sun to rouse them. It seems this world had quite a few strange anomalies, eternal twilight being one of them. 

Talindra awoke to the feeling of something soft nuzzling up against her. She giggled slightly and open her eyes, only to lock eyes with a grinning badger, “TOM!!!!!” she screamed.

Tom blinked and leapt away, “Ack, I forget about you mortals and your morning breath.”

Talindra sat up, “What! shut up Tom. And how in the hell did you get here?”

Tom shrugged, “I just wanted to how you were all doing, I mean you have been gone for quite sometime. I can only stay and guard the horses for so long. I mean it was snowing and everything. Oh by the way there is a civil war going on in Cormyr. It seems alliances of northern nobles have turned against the crown,” he grinned lecherously, “so how are you doing?”

“What? A rebellion?” Talindra countered.

Tom sat down and nodded, “Yes a rebellion, Talindra. It seems the forces of the Shadis Masin may be on the move. But enough of that where is the rest of the group?”

Talindra blinked and yawned, “Most likely getting ready to go to the Cursed City, Thev is not well Tom.” She got up and started getting dressed, “But I am glad you are here, though I am not quite sure how you got here.”

“Of course you are, everyone wants a piece of Tom,” he said grinning.

“You are impossible!”

“Just joking,” Tom hopped down and circled Talindra, “well lets hurry up and see the rest of the group.” With that Talindra and Tom went out to meet the rest of the party. Who were all equally stunned to see Tom, and each having their reservations on his presence here in this world. Lucas made finally came from his resting area and approached Talindra.

He smiled, “Before I left I wanted to give you this Talindra,” he pulled a pin from his cloak and handed it to Talindra, “When you return to Cormyr, show this to Owen he will know what it means and what to do. Please be safe and I apologize for involving you in this, Talindra.” He turned and walked away, glancing back, “Good luck, all of you, and be well.”

As Lucas left he sent a mental message to Talindra, “This is goodbye, perhaps for ever, perhaps for only a little while, Talindra. Please be safe my child, my path is nearing its end, but yours, you have so far to go. Your father would be proud at how far you have come. Goodbye.”

Talindra was speechless as Lucas entered the building. She turned solemnly to the group, who was all equally puzzled by Lucas’ words. The party piled onto the crystalline ship, Xenon took the helm and it glided upwards easily and then began to travel east, towards the Cursed City. The ship glided easily through the twilight above the massive trees of the ancient forest that surrounded Sivael, gliding high above the misty clouds that hovered just above the trees. The green moon, The Watcher as the natives called it, hung high in the clear starless sky. The night air was cool to the touch but pleasant, it was peaceful here, so high above the world, and beautiful. Hours must have passed in this beautiful silence.

The native in the crow’s nest waved excitedly to the crew below and Aust Turned to see what was causing the ruckus. Just as he turned the native went silent. He turned back and saw that he was gone, he growled and drew Blak-Fang. The rest of the party and the men on the deck became alert, there eyes open and attentive.

Aust growled peering off into the darkness, “I see something, it is large, and winged. And it is coming this way.” The rest of the party to see what was coming towards them. The beast was large nearly ten feet in length with four massive legs and large bat-like wings, a manticore. The creature flew by overhead and launched needles across the deck, felling three of the crew and injuring many more. Aust sustained a glancing blow and growled for the men to get to cover. The beast landed on the deck with a roar and swatted one of the crew away, his body landing lifeless and shredded. The manticore roared as the party moved into combat.

Aust was the first to scramble across the deck and swing at the massive beast, Blak-Fang biting into the creature deeply. The creature swung back with its paws striking Aust hard across his side, leaving a bloody scar. Talindra fired an arrow from her position, she hit her mark with ease and drew back another arrow. Rhea chanted a divine prayer and prepared Dancer, her bastard sword, with true strike. Xenon unleashed a flaming sphere on the manticore but it was much faster the he expected and it avoided the flaming ball.

Aust dipped and rolled to his side and stabbed Blak-Fang into the manticore regaining his footing bringing the shield to bear. The manticore roared and mauled Aust with a flurry of claw strikes culminating in a vicious bite that left the warrior with a gash across his right shoulder. Talindra let another arrow fly but it went wide as she tried to avoid hitting Aust. Rhea moved into melee and let Dancer guide its way into the right side of the manticore, it roared. Xenon unleashed a volley of magic missiles on the beast, while trying to guide the flaming sphere, which still had no luck in hitting the manticore. 

Aust stood his ground growing enraged and unleashed a powerful blow striking downward on the manticore. The manticore looked to be in a sad state but continued unabated ripping vicious claw across Aust’s side and then swatted at Rhea. Talindra moved into melee and swung with both Midnight and her shortsword, but only Midnight left a wound on the creature. Xenon unleashed more magic missiles and pummeled the manticore as it staggered.

Before Aust could react Kyoko came on deck from resting. She drew out the Malaki gem and said loudly, “Malaki!” A green lightning bolt leapt out from the gem and turned the manticore into a mess of gore and smoking flesh. She sighed slightly, and went back to rest. The rest of the party was stunned but glad that the creature was put down. In the distance they could hear a cacophony of roars from many other manticores, nerves were tense indeed. 

But it seemed for the time being that the manticores would keep their distance. The ship moved higher into the sky and traveled onward, under Xenon’s guidance. The ship continued on unabated when in the distance Xenon began to make out various floating shapes approaching them in the sky. They were ships, crystalline ships akin to the one they were currently using. But there was one that was far larger, nearly 4 times the size of the one they were currently on. Xenon brought their ship to a halt as the others in the party looked to the approaching ships, which all stopped about 300 feet away from the their ship.

Xenon began to plot a new course when he felt a strange cold presence in his mind, “Hmm hello,” the voice was deep yet musical. 

Xenon looked around, “This is interesting, and you are?” to the intruding presence in his mind.

“I am Valkar, and you would be?” the voice retorted.

“I am Xenon, and I can assume you are on the large ship in front of us?”

“That I am, and thank you Xenon, I will have need of you for a moment,” with that Xenon felt a surge of dark energy course through his body. It was painful as he felt his consciousness displaced by a darker presence. It was a strange feeling, he had no control of his body and was simply a passenger in his own body. Valkar was in control now.

Xenon smiled at and looked at the group.

We shall end this here for now.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

DM's Update 
Currently in the campaign now we are about 6-8 sessions ahead of the story hour the characters have returned to Cormyr. But their problems are far from over, and for many new ones have sprouted up. The characters currently hover around 7th to 8th level, playing twice a week can do that I reckon. But should slow soon as I begin my Oriental Adventures campaign, tentavely called Legend of the Seven Stars.

We picked up a new hero as well and lost one of our beloved players. The player of Kyoko has left the group but her character lives on as an NPC. While we gained a player and hero, Rydia Gainsborough (Human Sorcerer 6).

Current Party as of right now:

Thev Blackmoon, Tiefling Paladin 7 (NPC)
Aust Meliamne, Wood Elf Fighter 4/Barbarian 4
Talindra Braegen, Sun Half-Elf Sorcerer 2/Fighter 2/Ranger 3 (Have not recieved updated character yet. She is 8th level as well.)
Rhea Silverlyre, Drow Fighter 2/Cleric 5
Xenon Morieth, Human Evoker 7/Cormyr War-Mage 1
Kyoko Monroe, Tiefling Rogue 1/Fighter 4/Sorcerer 2 (NPC, she began as a Bard but the player did not like the class so we retooled her into her current configuration. She still sucks in combat ^_^.)
Rydia Gainsborough, Human Sorcerer 6

Overall things have moved well and the campaign has shifted into phase two at the current time. The next set of stories will hopefully focus on the war brewing in Cormyr and tying up plenty of loose ends. There will be many personal subplots, to tie up as well. And some some new villains and many old ones will defintely appear. Did I mention I just got Lords of Darkness.  

Teasers

*Aust is dealing with a new role of leadership, and a new family...

*Rhea is trying to deal with the changes in her life... her goddess and her father Owen

*Thev is seeking to bring the Black Horn justice, and dealing with his feelings for Rhea

*Talindra is dealing with the loss of two people very close to her... 

*Xenon's past will be showing up very soon to haunt him once more...

*Kyoko is dealing with another betrayal... one that may break her...

*Rydia is at the moment a traveler... but I have a feeling her past will come into play as well

I am really enjoying the game and the players are for the most part having a blast. There are many plot twists and the story itself is pretty loose, they still have many unanswered questions. Oh and I have a newfound respect for Smite thanks to Thev. And of course in the future look for much Buttkicking for Goodness.

Hopefully my players agree as well. And yes Aust, I am still mad you killed my Hydra.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

The Outworld, East of Sivael, above an expanse of forest:

A powerful being had possessed, when we last left our heroes, Xenon. Valkar the Black Hearted of the Shadis Masin controlled Xenon’s body while Xenon’s consciousness floated within his mind. He could only communicate via the silver ring given to him by Lucas and even then only with Talindra. The party began to parley with the strange creature, which inhabited Xenon’s body. It knew much about them, having gleaned information from its estranged Shadis Masin peers, and wanted to work a deal with them. It was obvious that Valkar wanted the Eye for his own foul purpose, but to what end they could not fathom.

Xenon communicated to Talindra that Valkar was relying on a powerful node of Shadow Magic that lied elsewhere. The power he was manifesting was not his own. If it were possible they could sever the link, but they would need to find this source of power. Talindra tried to maintain a modicum of peace by placating Valkar as best she could. Valkar also mentioned he knew where the Cursed City was and could get them the water. With that, he released Xenon’s body, allowing Xenon to once again control his own body. The party mulled over the pros and cons of working with such a creature, and decided that it would be best to follow for now and get the water they needed for Thev, and now for Kyoko it seemed. Kyoko was now suffering from a milder case of the wasting poison that affected Thev. Rhea also wanted some water for herself, but she would not say why. Eventually the party agreed and they followed Valkar’s immense flying black-crystalline ship towards the Cursed City.

Valkar had not lied to them he did in fact know where the city was; it was his base of operations. The city was similar to Sivael, but the buildings were twisted and many collapsed. The crystalline spires did not glow as brightly in the eternal twilight; an aura of shame and lost glory hung over the city like a pall. At it center was an immense Crystalline Citadel shaped like a Black Dragon spreading its wings over the city’s horizon, Valkar’s Citadel. The party’s ship docked inside the citadel and they waited for Valkar to present himself. From their vantage point they could see that this area of the citadel was rife with activity as mauroth tausoth toiled as slaves alongside undead natives. Sentries swathed in shadow were watching them. Valkar’s nature was quite apparent from this display.

Valkar finally made an appearance to the heroes in the flesh. He was an elf, with pale skin and long black hair, dressed in a suit of black leather that clung to his body as if part of him. His eyes were cold and devoid of any semblance, but yet reeked with intelligence. His manner was delicate, and he seemed to have a distinct distaste for men, but took to Talindra right off. Yet his amorous advances were more like a predator toying with its prey then actual seduction. He wanted to invite the party into his citadel but they refused, and wanted to retrieve the Water first, Valkar a man of his word agreed, and left though slightly disappointed.

The party plotted and planned while they waited for the water, they were not sure how well they could trust this Valkar and it was apparent his power far outclassed their own. But he had weaknesses, his power was not his own, if they could strip him of it, they might have a chance. His personality might play in their favor as well but they would need time to decipher his esoteric ways. Many hours passed and a shadow sentry arrived bringing the Water they requested. But he only brought enough for one person to use. Rhea checked the Water and determined it was what they seek, despite Thev’s ailing condition she passed it to Kyoko. Kyoko was cured, and she was also fused with power of the divinity, adding to her otherworldliness. The sentry also brought news that Valkar requested their presence, in his citadel. The party relented and agreed. But they had a plan. 

Xenon left Aust with the Eye and instructed Talindra to hand Aust her ring, so that they could communicate. Aust was to destroy the Eye if things became scary during the meeting. It was decided that if Aust could, he should keep Kyoko restrained. She was very much for charging in swords blazing against a foe that seemed to have limitless power, and an unknown nature. With all that decided Talindra, Xenon, and Rhea followed the sentry into the citadel to hold audience with Valkar.

The party was led into a long hallway about 40 feet wide with many varying statues of Valkar’s magnificence. They were lead into a large circular chamber that glowed with a soft ambient green light focusing on a Valkar’s throne. A large crystalline throne hewn into a dragon shape and chained to the throne was several, nude, mauroth tausoth women. Valkar was seated on the throne as they entered. Valkar smiled as they entered and stepped down from his throne the women quickly clearing a path for the Shadis Masin tyrant. He greeted each of the heroes in turn, although he made it very apparent that he did not like Xenon, or his sharp tongue. He was enamored with Talindra, despite being a “half-breed”, and enjoyed Rhea’s presence as well.

Xenon was humbled many times during the their audience with Valkar. Valkar lead the party to another room down a thankfully much shorter hallway towards a room with a circular table he bade the heroes sit and took a seat himself. They chatted for some time and bargained for the Water they so preciously needed to get Thev well.

In the meanwhile, Aust was watching Kyoko, and to Xenon at the same time. Kyoko had the bright idea of using Valkar’s large ship, which was docked, in the same area as their own ship, and ram it into the citadel. Aust despite his reservations agreed, Tom, the talking badger, agreed as well and said that he had enough magic to teleport them all into the hold of Valkar’s ship. After equipping themselves and readying themselves for action, they teleported into the hold of Valkar’s ship. They arrived in a large cargo bay; it was a maze of crates and large containers.

The rest of the party continued their negotiations with Valkar as he became distracted slightly, then waved his hands into the air creating a black ball of arcane energy, using his natural talents in the shadow weave. The ball was at first black, but then an image came into view, of Aust, Tom, and Kyoko! Talindra gasped as Valkar smiled quite pleased with the current state of events. The view slowly shifted to somewhere else in the cargo hold showing that same ebon creature they faced in the city of Sivael; the same one that poisoned both Thev and Kyoko. It stalked slowly through the maze towards the three unwitting heroes. Xenon quickly sent a message to Aust as Kyoko climbed up on a crate to get a better look around. Aust was unnerved but kept his wits and Blak-Fang close to him. Luckily the globe served as a way for Xenon to keep informed of the creature, Valkar called it a dizra, and where it was in relation to them. Valkar smiled as the game began; he was impressed that heroes were being so bold. He chose to place stakes on the game, if the heroes won he would overlook this transgression and grant them the Water. If they lost, he would take Talindra and most likely kill the rest at his leisure for their insolence. It seemed fair to him.

The dizra rounded the corner behind Aust but he quickly whirled and unleashed his barbarian fury and swung at the dizra with Blak-Fang landing a vicious blow. Kyoko leapt down on the creature catching it by surprise; Valkar was mildly amused. The dizra leapt upon Aust with a fury and mauled him; something that would have fell a lesser warrior. But Aust was touch and shrugged off the beast and gave it a mighty slash with Blak-Fang, even as they attacked the creature was healing very quickly. Valkar commented that the dizra could not be killed, Talindra and Rhea shared looks of fear. Xenon hurriedly relayed this information to Aust; there was no answer. His fury was overcoming his mind. Xenon grimaced he knew there was an out, the heroes only had to survive the encounter, they did not have to kill the creature. The battle continued, and Aust finally slammed the creature against a crate. It went limp; Kyoko went to check the creature and snapped back to life and nearly took her face, but she wasted no time stabbing it in the neck and Aust took its head. The creature turned to dust, right before everyone’s eyes. Valkar was less then pleased, the heroes had one the day. Valkar swore he would honor his side of the bargain; and the globe dissipated. He dismissed Rhea and Xenon, but requested that Talindra stay. She agreed, with worry in her eyes.

Meanwhile Aust had regained his sense and was communicating with Xenon about their current predicament. Aust decided it was time to go, but Kyoko was insistent that they stay and wreak more havoc. Aust grabbed Kyoko and had Tom teleport them back to the ship. They arrived just before Rhea and Xenon returned to the ship, without Talindra. An argument was brewing as both Rhea and Kyoko insisted that they act now and try and destroy Valkar, with the means they had. While Aust and Xenon wanted to wait and see what Talindra could glean from Valkar. Tom hid; the fight was getting very heated.

Talindra walked with Valkar and they discussed a few things together. From Valkar’s demeanor he was quite taken with Talindra and wanted her to join him and the Shadis Masin. 

“What is the price?” she asked slowly unsure of his motives.

Valkar placed a cold hand on her shoulder, “The Shadis Masin chooses the price, it is different for all of us. For myself, I am alive, though my flesh is dead. Yet I have been reborn a god, and you too can have that power, my lovely.”

“You are undead?”

“I have no need for the mortal coil, I am beyond mortal’s grasp…”

“Join me Talindra, you said it yourself that you lack a purpose. I can give you what you desire, and you can have power beyond belief. I have been so alone, but you, if you would join me, then we could both be happy.”

Talindra looked into his cold dead eyes, and saw something reflect back to her, a part of herself looked back at her. She could feel the draw, the temptation was great, yet the cost. She struggled with her words; “May I see the Shadis Masin?”

Valkar smiled and lead her to a smaller circular room lit dimly with green light. A small floating black orb floated in the center of the room. Valkar waved to it, “Behold the beauty of the Shadis Masin. This is the key that can grant you power beyond belief, my lovely. You can be a defender and keep the Titan locked away forever, with the horror that is Lathos. That is our purpose, Talindra to keep the Titan locked away.”

Talindra looked at the orb, and smiled weakly, “It is beautiful, so that is the Shadis Masin?”

Valkar nodded numbly seemingly distracted and turned to the orb and placed a hand on it. His body was swathed with writhing shadows, and he seemed to be revitalized, but he was also distracted. Talindra asked if she could think on his words, and replied yes, his mind in a faraway place.

She returned to the ship with much to think about…


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Outworld, Valkar’s Black Dragon Citadel:

Talindra returned to the ship, her audience with Valkar leaving disturbing impressions in her mind. The strangest thoughts passing through her mind were one was of possible acceptance of Valkar’s gift. She had felt for some time even with the grandness of the recent events that her own path was muddled. She lacked a focus, could Valkar truly show her purpose, or was this a vile tempting trick to turn her to darkness? Her own companions were on the deck of the ship as she arrived in a bitter argument, Xenon and Aust strangely united against Kyoko and Rhea. Both sides arguing on the correct path to deal with Valkar and his vile ways.

Rhea was dead-set against any more negotiations, in her eyes Valkar was evil. You do not make deals with evil men; you fight them and destroy them. She knew that Thev would agree with such a notion. Kyoko agreed with Rhea, she wanted to bring Valkar to his knees and crush his evil, and bring the conflict to him, instead of being manipulated in a game. She had been manipulated, or at least felt that way, for so long that she wanted to choose her own path. While Xenon saw a possible chance of allying with the Shadis Masin and using that power to their own ends, but he needed a way to get in contact with this power. Aust simply wanted to heal Thev and leave this place, he cared little for the whole debacle, and their mission was to save Thev, not crush some immortal tyrant.

Talindra was tired, and weary but added her own words, she only anted to help Thev. She felt that attacking now would only doom them since they had no idea how much power Valkar has. Though in her eyes it was quite apparent that he felt himself to be a god, she was not sure how much of that boast could be discounted. Aust sighed and handed Talindra her ring back, thankful to be free of it. Him and Xenon were not on the best terms, and he was glad to be free of the human’s banter.

The party decided to rest, before the argument led to blows each retiring to their own respective rooms. Talindra and Xenon spoke on the events that occurred while she was alone with Valkar, and on the orb he claimed to be the Shadis Masin. She felt that he was communicating with it and suspected that that was his source of power. Xenon smiled inwardly, he had a cunning plan, which could possibly destroy Valkar and place them in a prime position to finally be in contact with the Shadis Masin. Before either could get rest, they heard the faint voice of Lucas, he was weakened and in obvious pain.

Lucas sputtered weak words into their minds, “How… goes the task of healing Thev?”

Xenon replied with a mild wry grin mentally, “It goes as well as is to be expected. It seems we have come into contact with a certain Valkar of the Shadis Masin, but we are handling the situation quite well, old man. You though sound less then well.”

Talindra worriedly replied, “Lucas what is wrong are you hurt?”

Lucas replied weakly, “I am… for the most part fine. This pain is only transitory; I can only say that my time in Shikar has been much more fruitful then I could imagine. I can only trust… that…” he paused briefly collecting himself, “you will be done soon. I must go. This tires me and I need my rest before…” he trailed off into nothingness.

Talindra screamed mentally “LUCAS! LUCAS! Talk to me, no not you too…” she sobbed to herself. She spoke to Xenon; “I think something bad has happened to Lucas…”

Xenon replied, “I highly doubt that, you must consider how powerful he is, it might only be a relative thing. Besides I am sure he can handle himself, Lucas is filled with surprises.”

Talindra replied seething, “Xenon! He is only one man, and if he is he hurt then…” she paused, “I don’t want him to die. He seemed so resolute the last time we saw him, I think he feels he is going to die Xenon.”

Xenon sighed, “Then once this is over, we can investigate that matter more fully, for now, I have need to study and rest, good night Talindra.”

Talindra sighed, and eased herself into bed, her mind a wash of worry and regret. She could only pray that tomorrow would be a better day. The night thankfully passed uneventfully. Surprisingly Valkar was true to his word, and a sentry brought them two servings of the Water, enough to heal Thev and for Rhea to use for her own purpose. The party was elated, and immediately put the Water’s healing power to use.

Talindra dribbled some of the water into Thev’s parched lips; slowly life began to return to him. As an ominous aura of purple and white light surrounded his form. His features returned to normal as his breathing eased and then his eyes opened. The glow had passed and he was quite confused at what had transpired in his absence. The party would have been in a mood of celebratory bliss if they still did not have the looming shadow of Valkar hovering over them. Aust and Kyoko both filled Thev in on what he has missed, while Talindra and Xenon plotted ad planned what would hopefully be Valkar’s downfall.

Rhea stole away to her room and communed with her goddess, looking for guidance, from the second within her and the divine power without. She then consumed the water and a transformation over took her, spiritual and physical. She had always felt that there was a close tie between the Mauroth Tausoth goddess, Serael and her own, Eilistraee. The water flooded her mind with divine memories and infused her soul with the power of spellfire. She also now possessed a curious monkey-tale like the natives, but hers unlike theirs, was silver and not black. She was in many ways a Chosen of both Eilistraee and Serael, or were they one and the same. In that same instant Dancer, her bastard sword, was transformed into a crystalline blade that upon command would ignite with cleansing divine flame. She returned to the party and they were all equally stunned by her new resolve as by her new appearance as well. Thev was thoroughly shaken; it seemed that much had changed in his absence.

A plan was devised as the members of the party prepared for the coming day. Talindra, Xenon, and Aust would seek Valkar’s company once more and hopefully get him to guide them to the chamber where the Orb of the Shadis Masin was held. Kyoko, Thev, and Rhea would stay behind and wait for a signal, sadly no actual predetermined signal was made. When they perceived the signal they were to act quickly and try to free as many slaves as they could with the help of the native sailors at there side and cause massive chaos. It was not a great plan, but this group was rarely one to plan ahead, they were satisfied and set about their task.

Talindra requested to a sentry on the dock that she be brought into the presence of Valkar. The sentry complied and lead Talindra, Xenon, and Aust into the citadel. Down the long wide hallway, littered with statues to Valkar’s magnificence. Valkar himself waited in the long hallway admiring a statue of him in triumph over mauroth tausoth foes. He smiled charmingly at Talindra who in turn acted the part of the intrigued woman, smiled and bowed. The others followed suit. Valkar was still annoyed by Xenon’s presence, but he showed appreciation for Aust’s fighting ability. The meeting was forced and terse, but Valkar showed genuine appreciation for Talindra. 

Talindra smiled, “Milord, I have thought upon your offer and I wish to only ask more questions, before I make my decision.”

Valkar smiled serpent like, “Why of course my lovely, what would you like to know?” he locked arms with Talindra smiling at her amorously.

Aust made a slight face but followed, not liking this one bit. He followed along silently glancing at all the opulence and pomp. He was even less pleased with the symbols and monuments to Valkar’s self-aggrandizement. But thankfully he kept his mouth shut and his eyes wary, he trusted Valkar even less then he trusted Xenon.

Talindra glanced around avoiding Valkar’s cold and dead eyes, “I am not so sure on the price, is it always undeath? I am not so sure if I am ready to pass from this life into one such as that.”

Valkar lead them into his throne room where the nude women were still chained to his immense obsidian black throne of crystal, he turned to Talindra. “I am sure that I can allay your fears, with time lovely. The power at your fingertips is more then compensatory. You would be a goddess, and force to be reckoned with. Besides as I said before the gift, places different prices, so who is to say you would exist in a state akin to my own.”

Talindra smiled, “Well that is true but I as hoping that I could see the Shadis Masin once more, before I decide.”

He glared at Aust and Xenon but shrugged, “A minor request, and it is yours, though I a not sure if your entourage is prepared for such a display of power.”

Talindra nodded, “I am sure milord, but they are hardly above notice, if only a moment, to allay my fears as it were,” she smiled winsomely, “if only to bask in its glory once more.”

Valkar smiled and agreed and lead the trio to the chamber of the Shadis Masin orb. It hovered in air about ix feet off of the ground, the room awash with an ominous green glow. The orb was the center of their attention and Valkar eyed it with reverence and approached it, unlocking arms with Talindra. Talindra watched and glanced at Xenon telling him mentally that was the same orb he touched the last time she was here. Xenon immediately began casting a Detect Thoughts and felt a powerful presence coming from the orb. Valkar touched the orb and smiled at Talindra; his shape writhing with shadows he pointed a hand at Xenon. 

“Now to show you the power of the Shadis… I will simply use Xenon as a demonstration,” he sneered pointing his hand at Xenon.

Talindra looked wide eyed, “I am not sure if that is needed, milord, it is obvious the power that you wield is more then any of us lowly mortals can muster.” She thought quickly, trying to keep Xenon alive. She sent a mental message to Xenon to be ready to act at a moment’s notice.

Xenon though after sensing the dark presence in the orb was locked in a mental conversation with this otherworldly presence. The presence entered his mind and spoke, “Hmm, an outsider,” the voice spoke.

Xenon blinked trying to focus his thoughts inwardly, “Are you the Shadis Masin?”

“I am that and so much more, why have you contacted me?” the voice replied. As it spoke Valkar fell to his knees in obvious pain, the others watched as the voice continued to speak mentally with Xenon. “I can see that my pawn has outlived his usefulness, his own pride and vanity were his undoing.”

“I see, but I have not come to talk to him, I wish to form a partnership…” Xenon replied slowly.

“Then approach the orb, and we shall see.”

Xenon approached the orb as Valkar writhed on the floor in agony, he was unsure of what would transpire, but was resolute that he could possibly outwit this evil. He placed his hand on the orb and felt a chilling cold leap through his soul, it burned its way his psyche.

The voice continued, “Hmm… a partnership I think not, I have no use for one mortal.” With that Xenon felt a burning burst of energy leap through his body and blast him thirty feet back towards the wall. He landed in a heap dazed but not surprisingly killed. Talindra screamed as Xenon slammed into the wall and Aust drew Blak-Fang. Valkar began to stand and pointed a hand at Aust enraged.

“I will stand for this insolence… I am a GOD!!!” he snarled and attempted to unleash a levinbolt of magic at Aust. But it was to no avail, the power that he had used for so long was gone, he growled as the fury of battle began. Xenon slowly stood as Talindra and Aust attacked the undead tyrant Valkar. Although his shadow magic was gone he still had considerable strength in his undead frame and delivered mighty blows to Talindra and Aust both. Xenon supplied some magic attacks but the battle was quick and fierce. Valkar sensing defeat turned in mist and floated high into the ceiling disappearing. It was about then that the citadel began to shake and rumble, and quite disturbingly begin to collapse.

In the meanwhile Rhea, Thev, and Kyoko were sitting around the deck waiting for any sign that they should begin their side of the plan. Thev yawned watching the undead and slaves scurry about the dock, “Ten minutes then I am going to break every undead creature I can find. Ten minutes is all I am giving them.”

Rhea nodded, “Time Thev, we must be patient,” just as she spoke the whole citadel began to rumble and collapse down around them.

Kyoko blinked, “I think that is the signal…” she rallied the sailors on the ship and had them charge to attack. Thev moved to join them but she stopped him, “Thev this is a victory these people must do on their own, for their own sense of self worth.” Thev grudgingly agreed as the undead began to collapse, and the sentries looked around at the mass confusion. As the mauroth tausoth sailors leapt onto the docks they attacked with savage fury, the slaves seeing their brothers’ attack the sentries ignited a riot as the slaves fought back for newfound freedom.

Meanwhile Talindra, Xenon, and Aust ran for their lives as the citadel fell apart all around them. Over head the ceiling collapsed and fell to the floor in black crystalline chunks as large as a man. Talindra and Aust were quick enough to evade the falling debris, but Xenon was nearly crushed. The blow breaking his legs horribly, he screamed in pain. Talindra and Aust helped him, and Aust carried the wounded mage to safety. They arrived at the throne room and saw the slave women chained to the throne. The trio set to freeing them, as fast as they could.

While back on the dock the other trio watched as the battle raged. A sentry cut his way through the ranks and stepped onto the ship, he was not happy with the current events and challenged the party just as a mist slowly billowed around Kyoko. The mist formed into Valkar and he attacked from surprise on Kyoko slashing her violently. Thev moved to attack the sentry and they traded blows in a fierce brutal melee. Rhea drew Dancer from her hilt and ignited the blade with holy cleansing fire. She leapt to the defense of the wounded Kyoko and slashed at Valkar madly. Valkar stepped back and rank a potion, his motions quickening, moving faster, he was obviously Hasted. Thev made short work of the sentry after receiving a nasty wound, and turned to assist Rhea and Kyoko who were having a hard time dealing with Valkar. Kyoko could not hit the undead tyrant and he continued to slice Rhea to ribbons. Thev struck Valkar but found that his weapon was not effective against him, and stepped back already wounded.

Thankfully the rest of the party arrived on the dock with the nude slave women in tow. Xenon bade Aust to put him down, he then casted a Fly spell up himself and went high into the air. He could see the battle raging below, but his attention was drawn to Valkar as he fought Rhea and Kyoko on the ship. Rhea continued her assault landing a vicious blow against Valkar but returned with a powerful strike of his own and nearly finished Kyoko with low slash from his bastard sword. Xenon unleashed a few magic missiles at Valkar who sensing a possible defeat turned to mist and fled. Xenon floated downward and hovered above the ship’s deck just as Talindra and Aust arrived. As they looked around they saw that the day was won, but at what cost? The natives were free from Valkar’s yolk, yet he escaped justice and is now most likely planning their death as best as he can.

The party seeing the amount of refugees seized Valkar’s ship, and named it the Honin Tau, an old elven word for freedom. Once they had it firmly under there control Kyoko gathered the freed native onto the ship and turned it towards Sivael. Their own ship following, the stakes were high, but the outcome was greater still. There first major victory was in many ways bitter sweet.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Outworld, the city of Sivael:

After the victory over Valkar in the Cursed City, the party returned to Sivael to rest and recuperate. Nearly a ten-day had passed, as the heroes trained and relaxed and reaped the rewards of being heroes. Talindra was given a suit of enchanted crystalline chainmail, which was as light as elven chainmail. Aust received a Belt of Giant’s Strength, while Thev received a crystalline greatsword with a keen enchantment upon it. Kyoko was given a ring that allowed her to turn invisible at will, by saying “OobiDoobi”. While Rhea was called the “Mata Shar”, the voice of the mother, a title she did not quite enjoy.

Talindra sat in her room, very worried, she had not heard from Lucas during the ten-day. Not a peep, or an enigmatic whisper, which only served to amplify her worry. Tom sauntered into her room and stretched, and then sat down in front of her. He cocked his head to the side and smiled, as much as a badger could smile.

Talindra barely noticed him, “What do you want Tom?”

Tom looked at her quizzically, “Why are you so sad, I mean you are a hero. These people love you and yet here you are looking sad?”

Talindra sighed, “You wouldn’t understand.”

“Why not, because I am a badger, or because I am just so damn handsome?”

Talindra sighed, “I have been thinking about everything that has happened, Valkar, our quest whatever it is? I just don’t know anymore, I feel so alone at times. Everyone has his or her own agenda, and I am just here, I don’t have a purpose. The more I think about it, the more I think I should have accepted that offer from Valkar. Maybe then I wouldn’t be so alone.”

Tom nodded and hopped up on the bed and rested his head in her lap, “You are not alone Talindra you have friends, even me, even if I am just a badger. You are doing a good thing, you are not without focus.”

Talindra smiled slightly, “I wish I could believe that more so,” she grabbed the little badger and hugged him, “but I will try, I just hope Lucas is fine. I don’t know what I would do without him.”

Tom hugged her back, “Just hope for the best Talindra.”

In the meanwhile Kyoko was spending her time trying to dig up more information about the Eye and the Titan. She spoke with the Elders, a group of female mauroth tausoth. They revealed to her some very interesting points of information. Lathos at least according to the elders constructed the Eye and the Titan, though it is unclear if this was before or after the conception of the Shadis Masin. The Shield of Lathos that she had read about seemed to be a defense against the Shadis Masin after they turned against him. But the Titan seemed to draw the most points of discussion.

The Titan is in a word, the madness of a broken god given form and a will of its own. When the Shadis Masin took form they started a brutal war against the mauroth tausoth and nearly wiped the race from the face of their world. Their goddess Serael, who seems to be an analog to Eilistraee, was deeply wounded with pain and sorrow. She was split in twain, one half sorrow, the other madness and rage. The sorrow left their world, and the elders have not heard from her since the splitting of the souls. While the rage remained and ravaged the world, as the Titan, an uncontrolled engine of destruction that nearly destroyed both the Shadis Masin as well as her own people. In the end Lathos imprisoned the Titan, and in the attempt created the pocket universe the heroes have found themselves in. During this time of change, three of the Shadis Masin supposedly escaped this world, while the rest remained behind trapped. Kyoko could only shudder at the ramifications of what she had heard.

By the end of the ten-day the party began to set about their next move, find the Lost Isle and possibly Lathos or head to Shikar and see if there is anything they can learn about the Shadis Masin beyond what they knew already. Kyoko was tight lipped about what she knew of the Titan, she was unsure if the rest were ready for such a thing. The rest continued to debate, until a strange thing happened.

Xenon attempted to contact Lucas via the ring, “Lucas can you hear me?”

But a female voice replied, “Hmm, Lucas is this his name? How interesting, now I understand the purpose of this ring.”
Xenon blinked and spoke mentally to Talindra; “Did you hear that?”

Talindra replied, “What?”

The voice replied, “So there are two of you with these rings? Interesting, this human is just full of surprises. Even if he did defeat Lansinoon, which I find hard to believe, his victory will be short lived.”

Talindra replied, “What, who are you and what have you done to Lucas?”

The voice replied, “I am Captain Dashani Meliamne, master of the guard in Shikar. And you would be?”

“I am Talindra Braegen, and what have you done to Lucas?” she replied.

“We have done nothing, Talindra, though once Vorgrimm is finished with him,” Dashani paused, “then at least some justice will be done for the death of our master Lansinoon.”

“You keep your hands off of him witch…” Talindra snarled.

"Oh, you care for him?" Dashani asked. "I shall enjoy watching him die, then."

"If you harm a hair on his head, I will cut out your heart and stuff it down your throat." Talindra snarls in reply.

There was only silence; it seemed that their path had been chosen for them. The group would leave for Shikar and attempt to rescue Lucas from the clutches of this Dashani Meliamne. The party gathered a crew and stocked the Honin Tau, the ship they stole from Valkar, with supplies and headed for Shikar. Despite her relative lack of skill, Kyoko decided to guide the ship towards their destination. A choice that some would regret later.

The journey was peaceful enough, as they headed north over the twilight lit forests below. The green moon, Watcher, shined down upon them as they raced to rescue Lucas. The party rested and thought on the events that had brought them to this point, and just what they would find in Shikar. During the journey they had a brief encounter with a wyvern, that decided against attacking them, “too many two-legs” it said and flew away. Kyoko maintained a steady course while Rhea rested and tried to avoid the hero worship that the rest of the crew seems to heap upon her as the Mata Shar.

In the meanwhile Xenon and Talindra were having what at first seemed to be a quiet conversation that soon escalated into quite the argument. Talindra incensed with Xenon’s superior attitude chased him around the lower decks, her sword in hand. Tom simply watched enjoying the spectacle. Xenon slammed his door on Talindra, after kissing her, which did not help matters. Talindra hacked his door down and then stomped into his room and scowled at the arrogant wizard. Xenon stood and simply smiled, but before he could anything more she kissed him back and then stomped out quite pleased with herself. Tom was obviously dumbfounded.

The rest of the journey was uneventful, as they approached Shikar by air. The city was of a delicate elven design, located along the coast, north of Sivael. It must have been a beautiful place, but now laid in ruins. The buildings were smashed and fires blossomed all across the city. The skies were dark with arcane inspired clouds, side effects from powerful conflict of magic and arcane mastery. The handiwork of Lucas’ battle against Lansinoon they pondered. Kyoko guided the Honin Tau around towards the bay and landed the flying black-crystalline ship into the harbor. But her calculations were off and the ship careened into the docks, causing minor damage to the ship, but knocking most of the crew flat. She would thankfully not be guiding the ship back.

The party recovered from the jarring motion and set about to discussing where they needed to go. Rhea received a vision of a temple with a red eye emblazoned on the doors. The party having no other leads decided to follow the visions of the Mata Shar. Rhea led the way through the city as Dashani taunted Talindra and Xenon via their rings. The journey was slow going as it rained heavily upon them. But finally they reached the temple, and approached it slowly. Unlike the rest of the structures it was wholly intact with a scratch or hint of damage. Xenon approached the building and found that there was an invisible dome of force surrounding the structure. Xenon withdrew the Eye, which seemed to counter effect the wall and dissipated it. Before they could enter, a wyvern moved from a hidden location and attacked the party.

The battle was hard fought as Aust leapt into the fray taking the brunt of the attacks. Thev assisted him while the rest of the party attacked from range. The battle was quick but left Aust sorely wounded. The party healed themselves up and continued to investigate the structure. Xenon took the time to cast a Bull’s Strength on both Thev and Aust. The interior was spartan with a lone statue of an elven warrior standing against the far wall and only one door on the left side of the wall behind pillars visible. The party continued to investigate as Kyoko used her ring to go invisible and scout around on her lonesome. She went back into the room with the statue, only to hear footsteps enter the room. She did not see the source though. The rest of the party was slowly investigating the rest of the structure when Kyoko decided to make a ruckus to draw them back. The party being the paranoid bunch they were rushed back just as red fiendish dire ape appeared. The battle had begun.

Talindra was the quickest to act and she used her sorceress powers to cast magic missile on the creature while Rhea casted true strike upon herself. Kyoko stayed hidden and casted mage armor upon herself, waiting to see how this conflict turned out. Aust moved to engage the fiendish dire ape and landed a vicious blow against the creature. The ape howled eschewing boiling blood. Just as Aust attacked a dark shadow-swathed figure of an elven woman appeared next to Rhea and unleashed two powerful sneak attacks on the unsuspecting drow. Both powerful slashes from the shades enchanted blade nearly fell Rhea, as she fell down screaming. 

The shade smiled, “A drow in this place… how uncivilized.”

Talindra snarled, “Dashani!”

The shade turned to Talindra and smiled revealing evil and malice quantified. Thev chanted and casted bless upon the party, preparing for the vicious battle ahead. Xenon unleashed magic missiles at Dashani but they had no effect, her dark shade nature dispelling the pitiful magic spell. Talindra snarled at slashed at Dashani. Dashani ducked low mocking her opponent. Rhea laid still and casted a curative spell upon herself. She watched the battle not sure of what to do. Aust finished the dire ape with a vicious slash and turned his attentions to Dashani just as she went invisible. Another figure appeared a male elven shade and launched a ray of enfeeblement upon Aust, which he shrugged off thanks to his own inner strength, and Blak-Fang. Kyoko moved under cover of invisibility and attacked the shade mage taking him by surprise. She slashed quickly with her rapier, leaving a nick on the mage. Thev moved towards the mage to keep him harried since he was no visible. Talindra scowled and launched a magic missile at the mage but was unable to penetrate his supernatural resistance to magic. Aust waited to act keeping an eye out for Dashani. He did not have to wait long as she appeared behind Talindra and unleashed another flurry of sneak attacks with her enchanted longsword on the half-elven warrior. Talindra screamed under the assault, the blows nearly mortal. Aust acted and attacked quickly landing a vicious wound on Dashani. Blak-Fang howled with rage as he attacked.

Xenon pressed his attack against the mage and unleashed more magic missiles, afraid to unleash a fireball in such tight confines. The bolts hit home piercing the aura of spell resistance. Kyoko pressed her attack and slashed at the mage who evaded the poorly aimed slashed. He stepped back and unleashed a lightning bolt that ripped through Kyoko, Thev, and Xenon. The magical blast knocked Xenon flat; he was done and most likely dying. Talindra recovered from her wound and slashed Dashani landing a vicious blow along her side, the shade snarled at her. Aust pressed the attack and landed a vicious blow on her as she swung back at Aust, both hurting after the exchange. Thev and Kyoko pressed their attacks and dealt savage damage against the mage. The mage stepped back and used his innate powers to turn invisible. Talindra attacked Dashani, but she evaded the strike and turned her attention to Aust. Aust and Dashani slashed at each other at the same time. Aust gutted Dashani but she landed two powerful, critical strikes that left Aust down and nearly dead. But he succeeded Dashani was dead.

The group quickly healed Aust and Xenon and decided that it would be best to leave and get rested before tackling any more surprises. The mage had gotten away as well. Before they left Aust gathered up Dashani’s things, being of the Meliamne namesake he felt that it was his place to do so. Talindra on the other hand cut out Dashani’s heart and stuffed it in her mouth. Much to the shock of everyone, as she stood up over the dead shade. They returned to the ship to rest and plan for the morrow.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Outworld, the city of Shikar:

The party returned to the Honin Tau to rest and plan for the morrow. Thev was beside himself with pain and grief; he did not like abandoning Lucas in his time of need but understood that the party was in no condition to press their assault into the temple. They rested and prepared for the next morning, the sleep was not restful, and most were up early ready to continue their rescue of Lucas. Aust gave Talindra Dashani’s Longsword of Speed, and gave Xenon her Bracers of Defense. The heroes left the ship prepared for more battle, and skulked through the blasted ruins of the city, the dwindling magnificence that was Shikar.

The party crept slowly through the ruined streets, keeping their wits out; strange noises could be heard all throughout the city. The settling of the ruins, the noises of scurrying vermin, and sounds that only served to keep them on edge. Xenon stopped suddenly, he thought he saw out of the corner of his eye a large figure skulking through the alleyways in the twilight. Kyoko as well had seen something similar and moved to check on the source using her ring to turn invisible. She approached the darkened alleyway keeping silent as Xenon used his fly spell to take to the air to get a better look around. From his vantage point he could see the temple a scant few blocks away.

In that split moment from a fiendish dire ape appeared behind the party and roared loudly, the mage it seemed had ambushed them, but was unseen, invisible. Aust and Talindra were the quickest off the mark and went into melee with the creature as six shadows slinked forward towards the party. A vicious melee ensued as Rhea used her clerical powers to turn some of the shadows allowing Thev time to engage the shadows in close brutal melee. Aust and Talindra easily struck down the fiendish dire ape, as the mage unleashed a lightning bolt onto the party becoming visible from his position on a building behind them. The spell would have had great effect, but Rhea simply turned and outstretched her hand and absorbed the spell energy, thanks to her newfound ability of spellfire. The shade grimaced as his spell had little to no effect on the party, the tides it seemed were quickly turning against him. Kyoko continued to skulk when she saw a large figure fly over the alleyway and slam into the ground behind her, a hulking brute with bat-like wings, it was a half-fiend Minotaur, brandishing a massive great axe. It unleashed an unholy blight upon the party and charged into melee. Xenon floated in the air and smiled and drew out a wand he had received from the mauroth tausoth, and unleashed a lethal lightning bolt that turned the shade into nothing but ash and cinders. Aust ducked and weaved as he assaulted the half-fiend Minotaur, as Talindra flanked the creature with ease, putting her new Longsword of Speed to good effect. But it was Thev who would carry the day as he uttered a sacred hymn and landed a critical smiting blow on the fiendish creature. It was annihilated by the slash and Thev stood over it proudly, vanquishing another evil from the world.

The party wasted no time in getting to the temple and once again entered the doors into the first chamber. There they noticed an open secret door that no one had seen before, they cautiously approached it creeping past the carnage from the day before. Dashani’s body was missing from the scene of carnage. Talindra and Kyoko opted to go ahead and scout, Kyoko using her ring to go invisible as usual. The pressed forward into the darkness of the winding passageway until they started to hear sounds from up ahead. Talindra decided to return while Kyoko waited under cover of her Ring of Invisibility. While Kyoko waited a strange mist passed by her after Talindra then after a few moments returned and passed by her towards the opening from whence it came. 

In the meanwhile Talindra returned to the rest of the party and had them follow her towards where she left Kyoko. Thev of course could sense the stench of evil in the place that hung like a pall. They arrived to where Kyoko and she promptly warned them about the mist, the party was on edge. They proceeded forward and entered a hallway that went both left and right and also straight ahead towards an open door. The party searched around some then went forward into a long hallway. Both sides of the hallway were covered in murals, detailing a story.

The left side of the hallway showed detailed paintings of ships in the sky, amidst stars. Great elven sailing ships landing on pristine waters, which flowed into various scenes of contact between these elves and the mauroth tausoth natives were painted on the wall. The story continued focusing on a young male mauroth tausoth dressed in motley of colors with a red sash about his head and a noble looking elven warrior. The two seemed to be friends it seemed and the scenes shifted through various landscapes. The tone though starts to change as four other elves begin to appear through out the scenes. The scenes continued along the left wall as the elves seem to be experimenting with strange new magic with the assistance of the strangely dressed native.

Along the right wall the story continued. The elves along with the native begin a grand ritual. The ritual it seems is against the wishes of the elven warrior, from the beginning of the tale and his elven allies turn against him along with the native. In their ambitious folly each of the conspirators was changed into something far more then what they were. Two turned into shade like beings, while another an undead thing; the leader of the coup became a dragon of great shadow, while the native who aided them became a simple badger. The scenes shift to Great War and bloodshed, as the mauroth tausoth were decimated by legions of shades. But the war is ended by the abrupt appearance and disappearance of a red being that nearly destroyed everything. The images were hard to make out from this point on, as the heroes began to think upon what they could mean.

They could see that this mural depicted the story of Lathos, the Shadis Masin, and strangely enough Tom; at least from what they had gleaned from the myriad depictions in the mural. It seemed if this were so that Tom would have much explaining to do.

The party continued their way down the hallway into a large open chamber with a large statue of a dragon at its center and pillars lining the sides of the wall. There was a raised dais with two altars upon it. Upon one they could see laid Lucas and upon the other a shade wizard whose body was thoroughly mangled. Talindra gritted her teeth and moved to check on Lucas while the rest looked about the room. As she moved the mist returned and formed into a humanoid shape at the base of the dragon statue. It was Valkar and he looked none to happy to see the party once more. Kyoko still invisible took it upon herself to try and sneak up on the undead tyrant.

Valkar hissed, “Humph, so it would seem that you have defeated Lansinoon as well, the fool. I can hardly imagine that you scant few mortals would dare challenge the will of the Shadis Masin.” 

Xenon simply smiled, “Ah Valkar, you are looking rather well considering the last we met we toppled your pitiful citadel.”

Valkar growled, “Silence manling, I fear that my faith was misplaced in the Shadis Masin as well. But it means little once I destroy you I will prove myself to the Shadis Masin, not that I neither need nor care for the Shadis Masin’s approval. Once I have the Eye, I will have the power to make them grovel at my feet, and I will be a god once more. The Shadis Masin will bow before me…”

Rhea gritted her teeth, “This is madness!”

Thev hefted his blade, “You speak evil, Valkar and do not think that I have forgotten your evils so easily.”

Valkar leapt up to the top of the dragon statue, “Madness! Far from it this world will cease to exist and I can leave this prison, and take my rightful place among the gods,” he clenched a fist, “I deserve no less. But you are merely mortal you cannot possibly understand, and to that end you must perish. I will enjoy this immensely.”

Talindra paused and looked up to Valkar, but said little the maddened being.

Valkar smiled at Talindra, “And you, I love and loathe you most of all. You, who scoffed at my gift of immortality, now look at you. I will kill you last; perhaps you will see the folly of your ways? Perhaps not, you are a half-breed after all. Your mind like your blood diluted and weak, I can only pity you.”
Kyoko sighed as she climbed up the statue and positioned herself ready to strike. She smiled to herself drawing her enchanted rapier and held it tightly anticipating the strike.

Valkar smiled, “And this time I have come prepared” as he motioned his hand, a large black seven headed hydra stepped through a gate of shadow, “This shall be fun indeed, kill them all my pet.”

Kyoko leapt at Valkar and surprised him with a vicious slash, taking him totally by surprise. She was now also very visible. Rhea and Talindra moved to engage the hydra as Aust took a moment to refocus his actions. Thev chanted a bless spell and then moved to help Kyoko as best he could. Xenon casted a magic missile at Valkar, but the damage was slight to the undead creature. He focused his attention on Kyoko. He drew his bastard sword and swung deftly into Kyoko killing the plucky tiefling in one critical strike sending her sailing from the top of the statue.

Rhea screamed but had little time to mourn as the Hydra tore into her, it launched an assault at Talindra as well but her armor protected her from the attacks. Talindra launched an attack and took one of the heads of the hydra easily as it roared. Rhea casted true strike and prepared to strike the hydra but turned her attentions to Valkar, Dancer tight in her hands glowing with holy fire. Thev growled and created a globe of darkness around Valkar, just as Rhea hurled Dancer into the air guided by divine forces. The blade flew into the magical darkness hitting its mark and sent Valkar sprawling to the floor as he landed in a heap. Dancer impaled into his right side. 

Aust finished his concentration and then acted, he moved into melee with the creature just as Talindra took another head. With a dazzling display of prowess he landed a critical blow taking two heads at once, and followed through taking a third head. His next attack took the last two heads in vicious succession. The hydra was dead before it had a chance to realize what had killed it. Talindra stood in awe for a slight moment at the blood and gristle covered Aust, as he reveled in his own fury.

Thev roared and hefted his blade over his head and took Valkar’s head with a deft swift motion, ending the undead tyrant’s existence. He breathed hard and looked to Kyoko, she was very much dead, her internals hanging out. Talindra moved from the carcass of the hydra to check on Lucas, he was alive barely; it seemed but could not be roused. She picked up Lucas and turned to the others, she was obviously ready to leave. Rhea went to Kyoko and held her close, sobbing to herself.

Rhea was beside herself with guilt and pain; she did not want this to happen. She wanted to be one to die and not Kyoko; in her worried cries her goddess heard her pleas. Eiliestraee answered her pleas but exacted a stout price and used some of Rhea’s life essence to revive Kyoko. The two of them promptly fell into unconsciousness from the ordeal. Thev picked up Rhea and Xenon did what he could to ease Kyoko back to the ship. It seemed all had gone according to plan, if there was a plan to begin with. As they all turned to leave a glowing disk of energy emerged over the two altars, an image formed of a black-ebon, yet sleek dragon head as it peered into the room.

“Hmm I can see now why Lansinoon has not been answering my sendings,” The shadow dragon’s voice boomed throughout the chamber.

The party turned, Aust grimaced as Blak-Fang howled, “Vorgrimm!”

“Ah Blak-Fang, I see you have passed on to an even more pathetic life form then the last. And to think after all these years you still remember me, I am in a word, pleased,” Vorgrimm replied.

Aust growled, “You will not be smiling when we destroy you Vorgrimm!”

“I can see the vigor that has lead you against us, you have made quite the names for yourselves, destroying Lansinoon and Valkar. I will say though that I will not be so easy, I am neither weak nor foolish as they were. But I must not tarry long, I have a world to conquer, my condolences I must cut this short, till next we meet,” the image faded.

Aust gripped Blak-Fang, as it glowed slightly, the power within it growing. The party turned and fled the temple, not wanting to stay longer in Shikar then they absolutely had to. Xenon took the helm and headed for Sivael, there were questions that needed answering and wounds to heal. But that is for next time.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

The Outworld, journey to Sivael and beyond:

Talindra stood guard over the silent resting form of Lucas, his slim angular face at peace, his eyes closed. Talindra gently placed his ring back on his finger, where it belonged and stood waiting, hoping for a sign of life from Lucas. Talindra could not help but cry as she watched a man she had grown to love as a father and source of comfort slip away into the arms of death. It was at that point that Tom entered the room; his eyes had a curious gleam to them.

Talindra glanced at him, “Hello Tom.”

Tom smiled, as much as a badger could smile, “So it seems the enigmatic Lucas Skywing has returned to us, hopefully intact. Despite yourselves you have succeeded once more. I am impressed Talindra.”

Talindra sighed, “Lucas is alive but, he seems to be a far away place. I cannot reach him.”

Tom smirked, “He will come to when he is a good and ready, you should rest, this day has been long and trying for you.”

Talindra sat down against the wall, “We know about you Tom, about who you are, why… Why didn’t you tell us,” her voice was weak, “Why didn’t you tell me?”

Tom cocked his head slightly confused, “Know about what?”

“The Shadis Masin, and your connection to them,” she replied her voice wavering.

“Oh I see,” he turned slowly as he started to walk out, “there was a reason, but you couldn’t possibly understand.”

“Tom!” she cried but she had not the heart to stand and follow, she simply waited for Lucas. She rested as best she could her heart torn over Lucas’ state and Tom, or who or whatever he was.

She heard a soft weak voice in her mind, “Talindra can you hear me?” It was Lucas.

Talindra stood and took Lucas’ hand in his own, “Lucas” she cried; “I thought we had lost you!”

“You very nearly did, but I feel… so very tired. Where are we?” he replied weakly.

“We are traveling back to Sivael, you are safe for now with me. I am so glad you survived Lucas, I would not have forgiven myself if you had died,” she sobbed holding his hand.

Lucas smiled weakly, “I am pleased to see you as well once more, my time is growing short I must say, but I must rest for now. I must gather my strength, before the end.”

Talindra looked wide-eyed at Lucas, “The end… No you can’t… I need you… I can’t do this alone Lucas!”

Lucas was silent, his mind elsewhere as Talindra sobbed, hoping he would return to her, that this was only a passing dream. She had already lost her father when she was young, she could not stand to lose Lucas, not so soon. Not when she needed him so much, the path ahead seemed too much for her to go it alone.

The journey continued uneventful as the party rested, Thev stood vigilantly over Rhea as she rested, recuperating from the ordeal they had been through in Shikar. Aust kept his distance, always the loner, the victory had been bittersweet. He longed for running out under the sun, through the woods of his native lands in Cormyr, but such thoughts only brought the pain of the loss of his village. Kyoko rested as well, newly reborn into the world, a second chance at living after her encounter with Valkar. Xenon focused his attentions on getting them home as he guided the flying ship back to Sivael. They arrived in Sivael amidst fanfare, they were heralded as heroes. The Champions of the Mata Shar, the harbingers of freedom for the people, they were the last hope of these people. The city was awash with lights and music, the denizens of the city mobbed the ship, and the spectacle nearly overwhelmed the party.

Aust went up onto the deck and mingled with the natives, sharing stories of their adventures, he couldn’t help but share the strange tales they had been through since he linked his faith with this group. Thev kept his vigilance over Rhea, whose strength had returned as they entered Sivael. Xenon relaxed and mingled with the populace enjoying the attention and advances of the native women, Talindra for one reason or another was not pleased with Xenon’s newfound machismo. The party enjoyed themselves in the celebration, though Xenon in particular made it a point to seek out a mirror, he wanted to do some scrying.

Meanwhile elsewhere on the flying ship, the Honin Tau, Kyoko was gently coming to in her bed, her thoughts hazy from the recent events. She felt a pain in her mind, but could not make out much from the tumble of thoughts in her mind. Little did she realize that she had not survived a vicious blow from the undead tyrant, Valkar, nor could she ever know the sacrifice that Rhea had made for her in those scant few moments after. Her eyes slowly adjusted to the darkness, as she made out a male figure sitting against the far wall.

He was a native dressed in colorful red vest and blue pantaloons, his skin ebon black, like his brethren. His white hair was bound back by a colorful bandanna wrapped around his head, his purple eyes staring back at her. He slowly stood as Kyoko’s eyes focused on the stranger.

“Welcome back to the world of the living, Kyoko,” the figure smiled.

Kyoko looked puzzled, “Good morning, do I know you?”

“I would think you should, you have rejected every advance I have made upon your person, though I doubt you recognize my true form,” he replied.

“Tom?” she gasped, “the murals, who are you, I doubt Tom is your true name…”

“I am K’thellis, I was hoping we could avoid the ugliness of my past but it seems to haunt me still. But it means little, you have all come far and the time is nigh, I must commend you. You have done a great service to this world and the Watcher, and soon I shall end the circle,” he said with a gentle smile.

Kyoko shook her head, “I don’t even know what to believe, and everything seems to be shrouded in lies and mystery. You are just like the rest of the Shadis Masin, you are no different, you wish to use us as pawns and discard us when through, you are a bastard!”

“You are right, I am a traitor, a villain of the highest caliber, but my sacrifice will heal the circle, the watcher will be pleased with my atonement. Take care Kyoko,” he turned and exited the room without another word.

Kyoko clenched her fist in anger and slowly followed, her body still recuperating. When she entered the hallway of the lower deck she did not see him. She cursed to herself and went to seek out Rhea, for any answers; something bad was going to happen but she knew not what it could be.

She found Rhea resting in her bed, she looked up and smiled, “I am glad you are well Kyoko, how are you feeling?”

Kyoko replied, “I have felt worse, but my own pain is the least of my concern, have you seen Tom, or should I say K’thellis? Our lecherous badger has shown his true colors and I fear for us all.”

“What has he done, are you sure he means ill? He seems so good, I just can’t see Tom trying to harm us,” she replied.

“Well despite what you see him capable of doing, I am afraid, he is a Shadis Masin, he is one of them. One of the shadow, and deep down inside of that facade of good, is a shattered dark soul, he tried to make me feel sorry for him. Pathetic, he is simply pathetic, we may need to destroy him,” Kyoko said, sitting down next to Rhea.

“I hope it does not come to that, I want to believe that Tom deep down is a good person, if only I could speak to him,” Rhea said weakly.

Kyoko brushed Rhea’s silver hair back, “I don’t know, but something has to be done. But enough of him, why are you here resting, were you wounded?”

Rhea blinked, “You don’t remember, do you?”

“Remember what?”

“Kyoko,” Rhea bit her lip, “you died; Valkar killed you. I sacrificed some of my own life essence to save you, by the will of Eiliestraee. She brought you back to the world of the living.”

Kyoko blinked in shock, “I died?”

Rhea nodded slowly, “But I am pleased to see you back with us,” she cried softly and hugged Kyoko.

Kyoko smiled her mind racing, it all came back to her the visions of divinity, the pain, the release. The pain in her mind, the love that Rhea must have felt to draw her back from the light of death, the thoughts surged through her mind. It was all too much for her and she simply held Rhea, the two comforting each other.

Talindra continued her vigil over Lucas hoping for a sign that he would come to. Xenon had joined her, more out of curiosity then actual concern. Xenon smirked, “How the mighty have fallen, apt phrase, yes?”

Talindra scowled, “How can you say that?”

“Simply a phrase, nothing more, contain yourself Talindra, I seriously doubt this is as serious as you make it out to be,” he sighed and looked over Lucas’ still form.

“He is dying Xenon, don’t you even care? Lucas is dying! And there is nothing I can do to save him!” Talindra clasped Lucas’ hand.

“Well Talindra I just think you need to calm yourself, crying will not help,” Xenon smiled, “though you seem to have grown attached to Lucas, I am not sure why.”

“He is the only father I have left, but you wouldn’t understand Xenon, what do you care of family!” She replied yelling at him.

“Talindra, I am here…” Xenon and Talindra both heard Lucas’ mental voice.

“Lucas, how are you feeling?” Talindra replied her voice weak.

“I am for the most part well, though I feel so very tired…” he replied.

Xenon spoke slowly, “Well old man, you had put us on a scare with your silence, though a break from your prattle was joyous to say the least. Poor Talindra was beside herself with worry.”

Lucas smiled weakly his voice weak, “You have a way with words Xenon that I will miss.”

Xenon furrowed his brow, “So where to now old man, what quest are you about to undertake?”

Talindra shook her head tears in his eyes, “So smart, yet so blind. Xenon, he is dying, he is leaving us, leaving me.”

Lucas continued to smile, “I have lingered far too long in this world of the living, by sheer will alone have I lasted this long after my encounter with Lansinoon, if only to speak a few words to one that I love as if she was my own child. Though in my joy, I am pained; I do not yet wish to go.”

Xenon nodded slowly, “Dying…”

Talindra cried, “No… you can’t! Lucas stay with us, I love you Lucas. We have come so far, you need to finish this with us…”

Lucas smiled, “I… I have always thought of you as my daughter, after your father when he… I swore to him I would watch over you, you are your father’s daughter. He would be proud to see you today, if he were able. I… swore to him that I would not involve you in my affairs but it seems that I could not keep you from it, I am sorry Talindra.”

Talindra clenched his hand tightly, her knuckles going white, “I don’t care Lucas; I don’t care about any of that. I just don’t want you to die, not now, not when I feel so lost, I need you, here with me. There is so much I can learn, so much…”

Lucas smiled serenely, “I wish I could stay Talindra, but I am at peace. I know you will be well, you are strong like your father, and whatever path you choose, you will choose well. We will meet again, someday, all of us, maybe we can play a good game of chess then? I would so love… to show you how to play. But I must go, I can hear… my mother’s voice after all these years,” his voice was distant focused elsewhere. “I must go now…” His eyes stared off silently as his breathing subsided and slowly came to stop.

Talindra placed her head on his chest and sobbed, her tears washing over Lucas’ still body. He was gone now, off to his reward in the next life. She had not the heart to let go, yet there was little else she could do. Xenon though stood silent, he had wanted to know what path they should take, but Lucas had provided so little answers, yet he had left them with the keys to find answers of their own. He smiled to himself and took Lucas’ spell book, seeing that the old man would have little use of it in the future.

Talindra looked wide-eyed, “What are you doing!”

“What does it look like I am doing, I am making the best use of the situation as it has been given to me. Lucas will not have a use for this tome of arcane knowledge it is only fitting that I put it to good use,” Xenon retorted thumbing through the pages gazing at the fountain of knowledge at his fingertips.

“You bastard! You could not even let his corpse cool before you robbed him!” She screamed, “I thought much too highly of you Xenon, you don’t care about anyone except yourself!”

“I made no pretense of caring about anyone, friendships are transitory Talindra, and they change with the wind. Do not take this as a character flaw, merely a philosophical choice I made long ago. Lucas is dead, accept it, mourn if you must, but I like to live in the present,” he smiled closing the book.

Talindra drew her sword, “You are impossible… all of this time and you don’t care about any of us! We all mean nothing, just a means to an end, pawns in some kind of game… I can’t believe you Xenon, I can’t believe that I…” she dropped the sword distraught, “I don’t understand you.”

Xenon turned and left, “Please you should learn to control your emotions…”

Talindra sobbed, “I feel sorry for your family, you heartless little man, though I doubt they feel sorry for a callous bastard like you,” she sat down and curled her knees up.

Xenon paused in the doorway, the words struck into him. If only she knew that his family was long dead, killed by scions of House Karanok, for his transgressions in learning magic. He gritted his teeth and continued on, a pang in his heart, of more then just sorrow.

Xenon tucked the Lucas’ spell book into his satchel and went back up on the main deck where the festivities continued. He was distracted but at least pretended to have a good time, while Aust continued to enjoy himself as best he could. He noticed that the crowd had grown silent and were all looking up into the sky.

He looked up and saw the normally green moon of this world shift to a hazy red, then darkens into a full crimson color. Aust gulped, for some one reason that could not be good. No rest for the weary as the crowd cheered, seeing this as an omen of good and change. Aust noticed that many of the elders had looks of fear and terror on their faces.

Aust muttered, “You know I really miss fighting goblins in the sewers…”


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Sivael, and beyond… to the end of the circle:

The moon had just turned crimson, like a great glowing red eye in the black starless sky. Aust stood dumbfounded; the crowds cheered in admiration of the change, yet the elders seem to be less then pleased, sharing wary glances. Aust approached them as they spoke in hushed tones of the rise of the Titan, the coming of destruction, and the fear they had for their goddess. He tried to make sense of it, but all he could make out was that this was a bad thing.

Meanwhile Talindra sobbed as she sat watching Lucas’ dead form linger on. She was angry with Xenon, with the Shadis Masin, and with herself. She had lost Lucas, and there was nothing she could do to keep him in this world. She cried as a stranger entered the room and looked appreciatively at Lucas. He was a native with ebon skin and soft masculine features. He had a boyish look to him, his white hair wild and held back by a red bandanna. He wore a red vest and purple pantaloons, and a motley array of sashes about his person.

He turned to Talindra and smiled, “I see that you cared for him deeply… he was a good man, and he will be missed by many.”

Talindra nodded, “I miss him already, he was also so determined. He always seemed to know what to do, though he had that annoying habit of keeping his plans to himself. It always irked me,” she paused finally realizing she was talking to a stranger, yet he seemed so familiar.

“His sacrifice will not be in vain,” he smiled placing a hand on Lucas’ chest, “this world will be free, the Titan will be healed. The end of the circle is nigh.”

“Who are you” she knelt down and picked up her sword, “answer me…”

“Is that how you greet an old friend? Do you not trust me? After all this time, and here I thought I was your confidant,” he smiled turning fully to Talindra looking at her with his lavender eyes.

“Tom?” she let her guard down, her tears never fully stopping, “Tom, is that you?”

“I am K’thellis, though if you prefer Tom will do for now. I cannot say that I am staying long, the time has come for me to set things aright,” he smiled, “please, no tears, soon there will be happiness, no pain, nor death, only peace.”

Talindra shook her head confused, “What are you saying…”

“Talindra I aim to bring an end to the suffering of this world, there will be a cleansing and the Titan will be healed,” smiled stepping towards, “Do not be troubled, in time you will understand…”

“Tom…” she whispered

“I am leaving, Talindra, I must go to the Lost Isle and end the Circle” he brushed her hair back, “this is goodbye…” He started to fade away right before her eyes. She reached out to grab him but he was gone, she was alone once more, terribly alone.

She sat down crying, “Please… take me with you…” she sobbed, whispering.

During these chain of events both Xenon and Kyoko came up onto the main deck, and both were taken aback by the new appearance of the crimson moon. Kyoko saw Aust and forced her way through the crowds. Xenon sighed and followed her.

Kyoko shook her head, “Aust, I think we have a problem.”

“You are telling me, have you seen the moon, it is red now… not green but red…” Aust replied.

Xenon smirked, “I appreciate your command of colors Aust, now what do you think we should do about this strange turn of events.”

Aust growled, “Well as far as I can tell the elders,” motioning to a group of native woman talking rather hurriedly, “seem to see this as a bad thing, something about the Titan awakening.”

Kyoko looked grim, “Then this is worse then I thought, but I was talking about Tom… he is loose, and I am not sure what he is capable of. He is a Shadis Masin after all.”

Xenon nodded, “Well, he is a badger, how hard could he be to find?”

“No, he can change his shape, he looks… no he is a mauroth tausoth, finding him will be rather difficult,” she replied glancing around nervously.

Aust nodded, “Well for now we have the Eye, and need to find this second Eye, if it exists, to go home… so for now we focus on that.”

“The Eye!” Kyoko looked up towards the crimson moon; “Where is the Eye Xenon?”

Xenon smiled smugly, “The Eye is safe, do you think I carry that thing every where I go… I keep it safe in…”

Kyoko interrupted him, “Idiot! Tom knows everything about us if he… What are we standing here for! Xenon, we need to find the Eye!”

The trio rushed back inside and ran down towards the lower deck. They arrived at Xenon’s room his door ajar. Xenon stepped in and looked around, his backpack was opened. He searched frantically through it, and then looked up to Kyoko and Aust.

“It is gone,” he said slowly.

“What do you mean gone!” Kyoko shrieked.

“I mean the Eye is not where I left it, someone has taken it, any guess to whom?” Xenon asked questioningly.

Aust growled, “Tom.”

“I knew he was bad news from the moment I laid eyes on that stupid badger,” Kyoko added.

Xenon turned to them, “This does not bode well, first Lucas dies and now this, the winds of fate are laughing at us,” he nearly smiled.

Kyoko sighed, “We need to gather the others, I doubt we can stay idle, and we will need the deck cleared. We may have to launch sooner than I would have liked.”

The party gathered, though despite the celebration, spirits were low. With the news of Lucas death, then the loss of the Eye, and finally Tom’s disappearance the party had much to digest. Talindra was listless and silent during the discussion, divulging information only when asked; the events of the day had drained her emotionally. It was decided that they should go after Tom, and seek out the Lost Isle in the distant east over the waters. They were not sure how long the journey would be, but it seemed they had no choice. The Eye was important to the Shadis Masin. Despite Tom’s wildcard status, he was still one of them; they had to get it back. The course was settled and by evening the Honin Tau launched once more for the east, towards the Lost Isle, towards destiny.

Kyoko guided the ship effortlessly through the twilight sky, passing over the ancient forests of this world. The sky was clear and one could see miles in every direction, Thev rested on the deck watching the passing scenery. Aust stood watch on the deck as well, wondering what was in store for them. Rhea kept Talindra company as best she could, the two of them sharing stories about Lucas, about Tom, and about life in general.

Xenon sat down in his room and began to prepare a scry spell; he hoped to see just where Tom had gotten himself off to. The vision in the mirror slowly swirled until the sight of a man standing amidst bright light appeared, a native dressed in colorful garb. The sky was blue, the light, was sunlight so unfamiliar in the eternal twilight of the Outworld. Xenon noticed the native was not alone; there was a second man, an elven man, lying on the floor spattered with blood. The native held a blood-spattered dagger in one hand. He stepped over the bloody corpse and continued on towards a burning bright portal. The mirror began to crackle and then exploded sending a thunderous shudder throughout the ship, the crew and the party was obviously alarmed, fearing attack, and already on edge.

The party rushed to Xenon’s chambers, his door was in a shambles and a light misty smoke filtered out of the room. Xenon was unharmed, though the rest of the party, mainly Kyoko and to an extent, Talindra, hoped he would have been grievously injured. 

Xenon smiled, “Well it seems that our friend Tom has been rather active as of late…”

Thev folded his arms across his chest, “What are you saying?”

Xenon sighed, “What I mean is that, Tom has kept himself busy. Though I did not expect him to stay idle, he seems to be in a place where there is sunlight, he just killed an elf, at least from what I could glean.”

Rhea shook her head, “Tom… what are you doing?” she mouthed softly.

Thev stroked his chin, “His fate is sealed, Rhea,” turned to Xenon, “any idea where that place could be, where Tom was?”

Xenon smirked, “I have not faintest clue, possibly the Lost Isle? I will need time to gather my thoughts, until then, if you will excuse me…” he turned to enter his room as Talindra simply glared at him.

The party dispersed and the journey continued; it was a long silent and somewhat boring trip towards the east. The Honin Tau passed over the silent ruins of the Cursed City towards the black waters of the ocean, with the gleaming red moon reflected in the twilight. Soon the coastline disappeared behind them and water was all they could see for leagues around them. It was unnerving for many of the crewmembers; this was the farthest any had ever come, away from Sivael. 

One of the crewmembers pointed excitedly at the sky, “I see something! I see something!”

Talindra looked up to the sky, “I don’t see anything.”

Aust glanced up, “I don’t… wait I see something… a blinking light in the sky, what is that?” Aust pointed to a twinkling light in the sky, when suddenly another light appeared next to it.

The crew was up in arms and wary, “The sky! The sky is alive with demons of light!” one of the crew exclaimed.

Aust blinked then realized something, “No… those lights… Talindra, they are stars… stars… like back home…” as the sky came alive with twinkling stars, sharing space with the crimson moon.

Talindra nodded then turned to the crew, “Calm yourselves, they are not demons… there is no danger,” she turned to Aust, “What do you think this means?”

Aust shrugged, “I would be lying if I told you I knew, but we need to find Tom… and soon.”

During these changes in the sky, Rhea was resting in her room, the days past had been very trying and rest was a commodity she had not partaken much of. As she lay on her bed she thought of her goddess, the journey they had come, and the path that still laid ahead. It seemed daunting but she was not alone, she had support from her allies, her friends, and her goddess.

A distant voice called into her mind, “Mata Shar…” a soft male voice.

Rhea looked around, surprised at the voice, “What is this?”

The room began to warble and shift and then she was elsewhere, floating in space. In front of her floated K’thellis, smiling softly to her, behind him a glowing red orb of scintillating power. His soft lavender eyes crackled with hidden power, and the look on his smiling face was one of distinct superiority.

“Welcome, Mata Shar, I am glad we could have this moment to speak…” K’thellis spoke.

“Why have you brought me here… Tom,” she questioned him.

“You are the Voice of the Watcher, the Mata Shar… you are the voice of a long dead and pathetic goddess. I can heal her, heal the circle… if I so choose, though I am not so sure if that is the proper course, she turned her back on me long ago,” K’thellis moved closer to Rhea.

“What are you saying?” Rhea replied staring into his eyes.

“I stand on the precipice of creation, this pitiful world has brought me nothing but pain, I could destroy it and create a world in my own vision, where I am loved, where I am a traitor no more. She turned her back on the one who loved her most, it would only be fitting that I return her kindness, yes?” K’thellis brushed her hair back.

“What has changed you Tom, you are not the happy little badger I knew. You are not alone in this; let us help you.” Rhea pleaded.

“The Tom you knew was a façade, he is dead, your goddess killed him long ago,” he narrowed his eyes, “I will heal the circle, it will end and begin with me, I will create a perfect world, where pain does not exist. My cause is noble, I will use the Titan to destroy the Shadis Masin, cleanse this world, and then rebuild it in my own image,” he replied with a smile.

“You are speaking madness Tom, you can’t do this. I won’t let you do this, these are your people, does that mean nothing to you!”

“My people, they chose their fate long ago when they cast me out, they have chosen their path, and it shall lead them to utter destruction. I pity them not, they are unfit for my new world, they must be cleansed in the Eye of fire and blood… You see it, don’t you; these people are weak. Join me Mata Shar, you can be the voice of a pure and whole goddess. The savior of a world,” K’thellis waited for a reply.

“No. I can’t let this come to pass, I am sorry for you Tom. I want to help you, to save you, but you must listen to reason. This path is madness, it makes you no better then the Shadis Masin, and in destroying them you will become them. I will save you somehow,” she cried softly, “just don’t do this.”

“I see, Mata Shar,” he backed away, “your path is chosen, I see. Come then, I shall await your coming. Your path is nothing but folly.”

The vision faded and Rhea was once again sitting on her bed in her chambers, alone. She cried into her pillow; one of their greatest had now become their enemy. Yet somehow she hoped she could reach him, somewhere inside was the Tom they knew, she just had to find it.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Those are the events so far.  Hope everyone is enjoying the story.  More Buttkicking for Goodness coming soon to a messageboard near you!


----------



## Rune (Feb 1, 2002)

*Bump*

...for a truly good tale badly in need of an update


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Bump*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *...for a truly good tale badly in need of an update *




I second that! Come on Tk; more story!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 1, 2002)

*Updates in the work...*

Long time no write I know, been caught up working on my webpage and retooling my Oriental Adventures game, which will now be a Rokugan game starting on the 10th.   Anyways update this weekend, most likely 2 updates, been needing to get the story going again.  Thanks Rune, I thought I had been forgotten.


----------



## Rune (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Updates in the work...*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Long time no write I know, been caught up working on my webpage and retooling my Oriental Adventures game, which will now be a Rokugan game starting on the 10th.   Anyways update this weekend, most likely 2 updates, been needing to get the story going again.  Thanks Rune, I thought I had been forgotten. *




Aw, nuts!  I really liked your homebrew setting!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 3, 2002)

*New Post done just editing...*

A new story is coming, been too long out of the saddle...  But I am coming back, a post a week I swear!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 3, 2002)

*NEW POST!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Outworld, over the waters of the Eastern Sea:

The Honin Tau glided through the twilight sky with ease, as the ship was reflected below in the silent black waters of the Eastern Sea.  The coast long gone behind them, the party rested and prepared for the unknown, for surely they were traveling into unknown territory, far outside the realm of anything they had faced in their lives.  Things were, at least, were moving along smoothly, nothing strange of note had happened in hours.  Thev stood quietly on the deck watching the sea pass by.  Aust tended to Blak-Fang with loving care as Talindra sat and cared for her magical blades.  Rhea rested, still thinking of how she could save Tom, or K’thellis as he now called himself.  Kyoko continued to guide the ship through the air as Xenon rested in his room plotting and studying his arcane lore.

Thev sighed and went down below to grab something to eat and Aust followed, more out of boredom then anything else.  Thev settled down in the kitchen of the ship and Thev ate some salted jerky while Aust had some fruit.

Thev glanced to Aust, “All is well so far, let us hope it stays that way.”

Aust nodded, “I agree, though this lack of action, might lull us into a false sense of security, it may dull our edge.”

Thev sighed, “That I do not worry about, the Code is strict in that happenstance, the edge is always kept keen.  The Code of the Black Horn demands it; even if I am the last of my order; I will not falter.”

Aust nodded, “How is that you came by the order, friend?”

Thev nodded and paused, thinking, then continued, “The order came to me, actually; well, Sir Lanholm, my mentor and sword brother, found me when I was just a young lad.  I had tried to steal from him, though not out of maliciousness, I was simply trying to help my mother.  She had fallen ill and none in our village would aid the mother of the demon-child.  Needless to say I was not successful, and Sir Lanholm was quite surprised at my appearance and behavior.  But once he heard my story he came to see my mother…”

Aust nodded, “Even with your mother ill, the villagers did not aid you?”

Thev gritted his teeth, “No, many still remembered the night I was born, the screams of pain my mother wrought as I but a child ripped my way through her belly.  It must have been painful; luckily a healer had taken pity upon my mother and helped her through the ordeal.”

Aust visibly winced, “That it must have been.”

“But my mother, she persevered, and we lived and survived off of what she could farm in our garden and when I was of age, I took over many of the duties.  But when she fell ill I tried to help her, and I took to stealing to make the money we needed.  Luckily Sir Lanholm saved me from such a life and took pity upon me,” Thev glanced to Aust, “he went to my mother and was able to heal her and asked for nothing in return.  There was a nobility there that I admired and still do to this day, he stayed with us for some time to help my mother to good health and even taught me some of the rudimentary skills of swordplay.”

“He sounds like a good man,” Aust replied.

“That he was, and he even took me under his tutelage; the rest of the Order was quite surprised that he had brought a tiefling to learn the Code, but in time I proved myself to my brethren.  I have not failed the code, and I shall not fail it,” Thev spoke, his eyes flaring for just a moment.  The two of them then returned to the main deck, their bellies full. Aust wanted to press the issue, but it seemed that Thev was through with the tale for the moment.

In a bright flash, everything changed, the sky blazed with color taking on a healthy blue hue with clouds lazily passing by overhead; the red moon was nowhere in sight.  The sight was blinding, and for a few moments the crew was disoriented, but it soon dawned upon the party at least that they were standing in daylight.  The rest of the native crew scrambled about proclaiming that the word was burning; they had never seen daylight.  In the sky blazed a brilliant sun, bright and yellow.  The party looked confused but took the change of events in stride, until Kyoko shouted that she could not keep control of the ship, the Honin Tau slowly glided down towards the waters with a splash as it dipped into the waters slowly.

The waves crashed all around them; in the distance the party could spy a school of leaping dolphins the scene was peaceful if not for the urgency of their mission.  Kyoko looked around sullenly then spied in the distance a Tower jutting out from the ocean, a pristine white tower, which gleamed in the sunlight.

Kyoko pointed to it, “What is that?”

Aust replied, “Looks like a tower to me, maybe we can find a clue there to where the lost isle is?”

Thev looked skeptical, “That is possible, a very distinct possibility,” he turned to Kyoko, “so why did you land the ship in the water?”

Kyoko nodded, “I lost control of the ship, something is interfering with the magic in the ship, but I am not sure what…”

Aust looked skeptical, “Interfering with the magic, that is not good…”

Before Aust could finish his sentence, a blast of water rose up out of the sea and landed square on the ship. The crew was immediately up in arms as it took shape and attacked with a fury.  The beast slammed into Aust as he swung Blak-Fang into it, but the blade had lost much of its magical properties.  Rhea drew Dancer and tried to ignite the crystalline bastard sword, but to no avail, as she attacked with a fury.  Talindra grimaced and prepared an arrow of flame.  Xenon came up on deck to see the water elemental pounding into Aust as he retaliated as best he could, doing only minimal damage with each of his swings.  Thev tried to assist but could not overcome the magical resistance of the creature.  The creature slammed Aust hard, sending him flying to the deck bruised and unconscious, Talindra screamed and unleashed a flaming arrow into the creature, which surprisingly harmed it.  Xenon had the other natives prepare flaming arrows and as he prepared one for himself.  The elemental creature slammed into Thev with a fury, cracking ribs as Xenon and the native sailors unleashed a volley of arrows at it.  The creature retreated from their attacks and yielded cringing at the bow of the ship, as it whimpered.

The watery creature gurgled, “Spare me, followers of the Shadowed Man, spare me, for you have broken me…”

Rhea rushed to Aust’s side and was able to stabilize him, but could do precious little else without her magic, as she spoke, “Why did you attack us?”

“We believed you to be servants of the shadowed man, is this not true?” it gurgled speaking in the tongue of the natives.

“We are not allied with any such creature or thing,” Xenon spoke up, lowering his bow with a sly grin, “but we are dangerous nonetheless; speak quickly, and we may spare you.”

Rhea hissed to Xenon and then spoke, “We do not wish to continue violence, we seek to find this shadowed man and stop him if able… do you know of where he may have gone?”

The creature nodded, gurgling, “We are aware of such things, you do not have the look of the shadowed ones, we shall trust you for now… the shadowed man took flight with wings of shadow and went for the tower.  To show our apology for such an unwarranted attack, we can guide you to the tower.”

Rhea nodded, muttering, “Tom… what evil have you wrought…” she glanced to the creature, “thank you for your assistance, I hope that we may stay as friends.”

The creature slowly rose up to its full height and flowed over the edge of the ship into the waters. A few moments passed before the ship lurched forward as the water elemental-like creatures pushed them forward towards the tower in the sea.

Xenon smirked, quite pleased with himself, and turned to go to his room only to come face to face with Talindra who stared at him with eyes alight with fire of anger and rage.  She spoke slowly, “I believe you have something that belongs to me.”

Xenon blinked surprised, “Why, I am not sure what you are talking about… Oh, the spell book? As I said before, Lucas has no need of it, and I can put it to quite a good use, Talindra, so where is the harm in that?”

She raised her blade, “You stole it from a dead man, Xenon, and you have no right to it.”

Thev moved between them, “Talindra, calm yourself, this is Xenon, we do not have need of such in fighting, that only weakens us for the true threat,” his eyes flared bright red, glowing.

Talindra shook her head no, “He took Lucas’ spell book from his dead hands without so much as a glimmer of respect for the man’s wishes, and if he does not return it to me, I will take it back by force.”

Thev turned to Xenon, “Is this true?”

Xenon sighed and waved his hands and muttered an incantation and then flew up into the air forty feet overhead, “The truth is that I saw an opportunity to expand my magical power, which I believe we will need if we are to face fallen gods or beings of power that this K’thellis, or is it Tom, seems to be.”

Thev looked up enraged, “Do you not have any respect for the dead… Xenon!”

Rhea glanced upwards, “Xenon, you have gone too far, even for you!”

Kyoko nodded slyly, “So you finally showed your true colors, I knew you were trouble from the start…”

Xenon sighed and tossed the book downward to the deck, “Fine, take it then, I can see that sense is in small supply among you…” he landed lightly behind the group and walked to his room.

Talindra quickly picked up the tome and glanced to Xenon, pain and rage in her eyes, she was about to speak when Thev placed a hand on her shoulder, “I apologize Talindra, he will learn in time that there are some things that are just not done.  Somewhere inside that callous soul is a semblance of humanity, we have only to find it.”

Talindra nodded to him grimly and then went with Rhea to assist in placing Aust on a bed to rest.  There was precious little else that could be done.  The crew began to settle down as the ship glided through the waters effortlessly towards the tower.  Talindra and Rhea watched over Aust, precious little they could do to help him.  Xenon had decided to return to the main deck, to watch the approach of the tower and to clear his head.  Kyoko was up on deck as well, keeping the natives at work, trying to allay their fears.

Thev came up and approached Xenon with a stern glare, “I have a question, Xenon.”

Xenon glanced at him casually, “Yes?”

“I simply want to know if you care anything for our group or our quest?” he asked plainly.

Xenon sighed with a smile, “”You are asking me if I care? Well, the short answer is no.  I am here to complete a mission; I am here to pursue my own goals and aims.  This is only a means to an end, I admit I do not share your zealousness in righting wrongs.”

Thev blinked, “What do you mean?”

Xenon folded his arms, “You presume that this is simply about good and evil, maybe it black and white for you, but I tend to make a business of reading between the lines.  I make it a point to know just exactly where everything stands. Friendship is overrated.”

Thev growled, “How can you say thus after all we have been through?”

Xenon sighed, “You seem to be laboring under a misunderstanding, let me educate you.  I simply wish to gain enough power to bring about my own goals, would you care to understand what that may be?”

Thev nodded blankly.

Xenon smiled, “This world… well, our world, is rife with governments that seem to perpetuate a state of monarchy where the people have little if any say in the way things are done.  Chessentia is one among these that continues this antiquated existence; I simply wish to bring about a move to a more democratic state, where the law of the people is respected and enforced.  Now follow along, this may get complicated…  You may fight for an abstract notion of what good is; I work to bring about a concrete ideal to the people.  The ends shall justify my means…”

Kyoko glanced over, “So you say that you will bring this about despite the cost?”

Xenon nodded, “Correct, the cost will be outweighed by the rewards gained by the majority.  The Shadis Masin could serve a purpose in this new order if they can drive the people to believe something for the greater good of society.”

Thev seethed, “The Shadis Masin is evil!”

Kyoko agreed, “You cannot believe that this would help!”

Xenon shrugged, “I do not believe such, but I can see that there needs to be a uniting factor for the people.  Simple things rule the vulgar, and if it will tie them to a common purpose then the quicker I can realize my plans.  Though do not construe that I shall go out of my way to do such, this is only an avenue that has been presented to me.”

Thev grabbed Xenon roughly by his collar, “I don’t understand you, but I do not like what you are saying…” he pushed him roughly back towards the railing, “Evil is evil, it does not serve an end, it must be eradicated!”

Kyoko simply watched, “He isn’t worth the effort Thev, the Shadis Masin have their hooks into him.”

Xenon blinked; “Please, you misconstrue my words…” he never finished as Thev through Xenon overboard into the waters below and stalked away.  He was angry, not just with Xenon, but with his own actions.

Talindra and Rhea returned to the main deck just as Thev had cast Xenon overboard.  Talindra blinked, surprised no one had gone to rescue the wayward mage.  She dove overboard and went to retrieve Xenon while Rhea assisted in getting them both back to safety.  After a few harrowing minutes, everyone was back on the ship, though Xenon and Talindra were soaked to the bone.

To Be Continued...

The rest of the story in the exciting yet chilling conclusion as the heroes enter the tower and face many horrors... and perhaps a return to the Faerun we all know and love... Finally the appearance of Rydia as well... much to the joy of her player...


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Updates in the work...*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Long time no write I know, been caught up working on my webpage and retooling my Oriental Adventures game, which will now be a Rokugan game starting on the 10th.   Anyways update this weekend, most likely 2 updates, been needing to get the story going again.  Thanks Rune, I thought I had been forgotten. *




And I expect you'll have a storyhour for this game as well.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Updates in the work...*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And I expect you'll have a storyhour for this game as well. *




Yeah you bet man, we start this week on Sunday I am excited ran some solos so I can probably post that... looks like it is going to be sweet...


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Updates in the work...*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah you bet man, we start this week on Sunday I am excited ran some solos so I can probably post that... looks like it is going to be sweet...  *




I'm looking forward to it then.  It'll be interesting to see how the party is put together.  Part of the reason I didnRokugan/FR was to make it a little easier on people not into L5R.  

How do you use solos?  To set up the characters getting together or what?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 5, 2002)

*Update coming Soon*

Working on the continuaton of the story...   so it should be coming along soon like...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 5, 2002)

Whoa! I liked it when Thev tossed Xenon into the ocean. 
I wonder what ramifications _that_ will have!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 5, 2002)

*Post on the Way*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Whoa! I liked it when Thev tossed Xenon into the ocean.
> I wonder what ramifications that will have! *




Yeah that was fun... post by tommorow... got my fire back... inspired even... so many good stories... been gone much too long


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 14, 2002)

*Bump*

Just make it easier to find when I update this story... the epic continues.. with demons... White Tyrants, treachery... and the return of a lost King...


----------

